# Official Chimp Challenge Scores (OCN brings home the gold)



## Knitelife

*Congratulations OCN. We are the Official Winners of the 2009 Chimp Challenge!!!!*


















*Official Points Based on Stanford Updates and can be viewed here.*
*>>>>>HERE<<<<<*

*OCNChimpin - 20,453,561*
EVGApes - 16,170,313
maximum_monkey - 8,649,922
T32monkeys - 8,350,725
[H]ardApe - 6,830,846
Monkey_Bollocks - 6,116,737
TSCh!mp - 5,206,361
CPChimps - 2,283,408

*If you want to join the fun then go HERE*

*OCNChimpin*


----------



## Inktfish

We are getting killed :<


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
We are getting killed

Don't worry...We still got till 12pm pacific time to get everyone up and running..









Got my two rigs up and running so far all is goodie.........


----------



## Inktfish

I don't want to lose the first competition we are in ><


----------



## MAD_J

Dang you guys need help, to bad my new gx2 is still in the mail! I have a few old pcs I might as well give you guys 400 extra ppd right?


----------



## Inktfish

every PPD is needed


----------



## lemans81

If only I wasn't worried about the longterm life of my laptop, but I need to get my other E8400 switched over.


----------



## lemans81

Scores updated.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Looks like a bad update. With more people joining today we should see a major increase in the next updates. I'm positive we will be first really soon.


----------



## Inktfish

Starting to look a bit better :<
Still need moar powah


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
Starting to look a bit better :<
Still need moar powah


----------



## Inktfish

Nom those WU faster than those snails :<


----------



## Ravin

I switched over this morning. My SMP clients were half way thru WUs, so they should drop points on the board near the first scoring update.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I switched over yesterday so if I can keep my kids from shutting down the computer then its all good.


----------



## h4rdcor3

ahh, screw it. i'm gonna fire up my linux smp get an extra 2k maybe


----------



## nafljhy

i've got all my gpus+PS3 switched over... i guess i'll turn on some SMP too.


----------



## Knitelife

LOL, check out the 9AM update of 1 million points. The OCN TSUNAMI has hit!!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

1 million points and the competition hasn't even started yet. Well done everyone, fold on.


----------



## SgtSpike

What IS the competition...?


----------



## lemans81

Updated and i love you guys


----------



## Extreme Newbie

The competition will be for 2nd place. OCN will reach 20 million 1st and then a few months later someone will finish 2nd.


----------



## mrwesth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
1 million points and the competition hasn't even started yet. Well done everyone, fold on.

The competition started at 12pm today, no?


----------



## Extreme Newbie

It starts today at 12pm pacific time if I remember correctly.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Chimp ownage!!!!


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrwesth* 
The competition started at 12pm today, no?

Pacific time- about 4 hours from now









1,000,000 points at the last update! Looks like BW shot his first load of WUs a little early :0


----------



## SniperXX

Nice to see our PPD is already at the front of the pack.


----------



## nafljhy

haha... starts while i'm taking my finals.









we're going to kick sooooo much butt at this rate.









and a BIG thank you to lemans for updating the OP!


----------



## lemans81

Yeah you guys are right...it will begin at 2pm central, 3 pm eastern.


----------



## Tweex

Both my GPUs are switched over on my 295 and both my linux SMP clients are changed. Plus I bumped the voltage up a little bit on my 295 and got it stable running 1650 shaders. Was going to push for 1700 but don't want it locking up when I'm not home.


----------



## mrwesth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
It starts today at 12pm pacific time if I remember correctly.

I double checked, you are correct.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
LOL, check out the 9AM update of 1 million points. The OCN TSUNAMI has hit!!

Yeah I had to look twice!
That is plain SICK!


----------



## BLKKROW

I am up and folding adding some ppd not much.

Sorry started late


----------



## Tweex

ok everyone get your WUs to 99% and pause them till the start.







j/k fold faster!!!!


----------



## nafljhy

lol.. i wish i could do that... i'll be taking my finals.. so gotta just let everything run its course.









EDIT: on another note.. i add'd 2 more GTX+s to the fun.


----------



## Inktfish

At least we aren't getting fragged anymore ;p


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
At least we aren't getting fragged anymore ;p

Indeed







Now thats what i call a Chimp slap


----------



## smoke12291

so the scores on the OP don't count yet?

too bad, we're killing everyone else with those stats!


----------



## laxrunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
The challenge does not start till noon Pacific time today. Dont worry about pausing your folders. Remember, this is for science so lets just keep folding. We have 20 million points to go.

I was curious, is noon when the first points are counted or when the points are zeroed out for all the teams?


----------



## Havegooda

Holy carp! We got a huge lead! Even though it hasn't actually started, the pace we've set compared to the other team makes me confident









Aww crap, I paused folding while watching a movie last night and forgot to turn it back on when I went to class









~Gooda~


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smoke12291* 
so the scores on the OP don't count yet?

too bad, we're killing everyone else with those stats!









Nope....


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laxrunner* 
I was curious, is noon when the first points are counted or when the points are zeroed out for all the teams?

good question, I would like to hope that that is when they are first counted.

does anyone know for sure?


----------



## mega_option101

We can do this!!!!


----------



## Ranger98

Looking good guys!







I am going to work on another rig tonight (more points, more points)

Thanks for the update lemans!!!


----------



## jarble

we got this









thanks bw


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
Indeed







Now thats what i call a Chimp slap









Chimp slap









Quote:


Originally Posted by *smoke12291* 
good question, I would like to hope that that is when they are first counted.

does anyone know for sure?

This is when the competition starts, so everyone is at zero points at that time.


----------



## h4rdcor3

saw the last update....

:turd:

that came out


----------



## grunion

Add this to the op.


----------



## rx7racer

Thanks for the link Grunion, I know I saw on one of the others sites they were going to get it up for this.

Mighty handy indeed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
We can do this!!!!
















in the crazy voice from all the Adam Sandler movies
*We can Do It!!!!*


----------



## Ravin

only 803 points out of the gate....lame









Edit...Looks like all teams had a low turn in.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
only 803 points out of the gate....lame









Edit...Looks like all teams had a low turn in.

It hasn't started yet


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
It hasn't started yet

















I even pointed that out earlier. I forgot which time zone I live in.







No really....I'm between living in EST and PST....Just trying to make up my mind which side of the country to live on.


----------



## stingerjg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
LOL, check out the 9AM update of 1 million points. The OCN TSUNAMI has hit!!

whats w/ the noon update of 804 points?


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stingerjg* 
whats w/ the noon update of 804 points?

I think some of Stanford's servers are down. Low points across the board.


----------



## Darius Silver

Excellent, just got a 384 WU which is a nice start for the Chimp Challenge


----------



## intelfan

Before I left for school today, I started folding.







Alas, I got a 768WU.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 
Before I left for school today, I started folding.







Alas, I got a 768WU.

Same here. Two of them.


----------



## lemans81

Alright guys I gave the thread to Knifelite so he can fix it up, and I will just edit in some fun manual numbers.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
Alright guys I gave the thread to Knifelite so he can fix it up, and I will just edit in some fun manual numbers.

Cause your slackin









just jk's,,







thanks for all you do.


----------



## Knitelife

Updated OP with the Official Points Link that will be used by all teams.

*Official Points Based on Stanford Updates and can be viewed here.
>>>>>**HERE**<<<<<*


----------



## nafljhy

next update at 4pm est/1pm pst should count correct? i mean.. it has officially started now...


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
next update at 4pm est/1pm pst should count correct? i mean.. it has officially started now...

Updates are based on Stanford Number. The official stats page will be updated on a set schedule, but you can always take a look at
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...ame=OCNChimpin
for a sneak peak.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Updates are based on Stanford Number. The official stats page will be updated on a set schedule, but you can always take a look at
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...ame=OCNChimpin
for a sneak peak.

Looks like we dropped a 2.5 million point bomb at the 12:00 PDT update.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
Looks like we dropped a 2.5 million point bomb at the 12:00 PDT update.










Quote:

Active processors (within 7 days) 1170
I think cus of this.


----------



## Knitelife

We may have dropped some serious points before the start, but I just look at it as a warning shot accross the bow of our opponents. I would imagine that since so many people converted over at one time, the larger updates will come in waves.


----------



## JadeMiner

*****Update***** Chimp Challenge Scores - 5/5/09 1PM Pacific

1. *OCNChimpin* - *2,195,867*

2. *EVGApes* - *1,221,454*

3. *maximum_monkey* - *699,031*

4. *T32Monkeys* - *506,605*

5. *Monkey_Bollocks* - *404,495*

Since the Chimp Challenge is using Stanford and not Extreme, these scores are for comparison only.

Hopefully the official stats page on the OP will be operational and accurate sometime today.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Points Today
1 OCNChimpin / Overclock.net / 650,429 / 2,195,867
2 EVGApes / [email protected] / 314,174 / 1,221,454

I love it guys


----------



## SmasherBasher

*cough*









Does that mean we win if the race is only to 2 mil? We win 1.5 times over in the first hour.


----------



## Ravin

2x 1920 point SMP WUs just sent to Stanford.







ETA 18 hours until the next 2 SMP WUs for me.


----------



## Nostrano

The race is to 20 million


----------



## intelfan

Where do you get the stats? Link please.


----------



## Tweex

My 295 just dropped off 2 1888 pointers to Stanford. ETA 4 hrs till the next 2 are dropped off.


----------



## BLKKROW

Ok im confused when does it start?


----------



## Darius Silver

It started about 2 hours ago I believe.


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLKKROW* 
Ok im confused when does it start?

Noon Pacific Standard Time. Today.

We dont actually have 4+ million points. The only points that will count are those accrued after 12pm PST. That is how I understand it.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLKKROW* 
Ok im confused when does it start?

It has already begun! Get folding!


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLKKROW* 
Ok im confused when does it start?

Officially 12noon pst / 3pm est.

The first update on that stats page is supposed to be around 3pm from what I remember.


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLKKROW* 
Ok im confused when does it start?

It started at 12 noon Pacific time. The Official stats for the challenge are pulled from Stanford at 0,3,6,9,12,15,18, and 21 hours Pacific time. It is only 2pm Pacific time atm, so we have an hour before the first real update to the official stats.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
It started at 12 noon Pacific time. The Official stats for the challenge are pulled from Stanford at 0,3,6,9,12,15,18, and 21 hours Pacific time. It is only 2pm Pacific time atm, so we have an hour before the first real update to the official stats.

O noes my client is giving me errors.

Ill get going asap


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 
Where do you get the stats? Link please.

Official stats page is linked on page 1. Otherwise you can do it on your own by using stanford's servers.


----------



## BLKKROW

Dont worry guys, i got everything folding


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
It started at 12 noon Pacific time. The Official stats for the challenge are pulled from Stanford at 0,3,6,9,12,15,18, and 21 hours Pacific time. It is only 2pm Pacific time atm, so we have an hour before the first real update to the official stats.

Oh! You mean THAT 12PM! Not the other 12PM I thought was midnight









I've been worrying 12 extra hours for nothing! lol

Way to pull together guys. Let's show the world what we can do!


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadeMiner* 
Oh! You mean THAT 12PM! Not the other 12PM I thought was midnight









I've been worrying 12 extra hours for nothing! lol

Way to pull together guys. Let's show the world what we can do!









LOL, I had to think twice about the difference between 12pm and 12am myself.

Edit: First point update is in, and we are in 3rd place. Just keep in mind we put out about 2 million points before the start. Lets watch over the next 24 hours as everyone is still building steam.


----------



## Guttboy

Special thanks to EVERYONE participating and clueing me into this challenge!

Sometimes work can really be crappy but coming home to see all the folks banding together in this competition really is pretty cool!









Looking forward to seeing how we do after the first "Official" 24 hour update!

Side note.....my wife tossed a bananna in my lunch bag today because I kept talking about this "crazy Chimp Challenge thingy".....nice touch on her part I thought!


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
Side note.....my wife tossed a bananna in my lunch bag today because I kept talking about this "crazy Chimp Challenge thingy".....nice touch on her part I thought!









That is awesome. You have an amazing wife.


----------



## Mebby

Come to think of it I bought some banannas for the first time this year today, must be getting to me to. lol


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
Side note.....my wife tossed a bananna in my lunch bag today because I kept talking about this "crazy Chimp Challenge thingy".....nice touch on her part I thought!









Dude that's awesome, mine just looked at me like I was a special child
















Looks like we should be rolling nice and smooth now hopefully, and don't be afraid to keep coming all. Let's show them what we got.










I expect one at the end


----------



## 455buick

Hi Guttboy!

Now that is love for you!!!


----------



## arekieh

im guessing the current stats are wrong??? anyone know what were at?


----------



## Guttboy

Yeah.....I really do have a tremendously loving woman by my side!









She put's up with my "hobbies"....folding being one of them since January or so.....and the nice part about it all, is although she may not understand a damn thing about what I am babbling about, she is LISTENING to what I say.

I really hope that we win this "Challenge"......not so much for the sake of winning....but for the knowledge that the "TEAM" here at OCN has banded together to make it happen! EVERY LITTLE BIT HELPS not only the challenge but folding as a whole!


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
Yeah.....I really do have a tremendously loving woman by my side!









She put's up with my "hobbies"....folding being one of them since January or so.....and the nice part about it all, is although she may not understand a damn thing about what I am babbling about, she is LISTENING to what I say.

I really hope that we win this "Challenge"......not so much for the sake of winning....but for the knowledge that the "TEAM" here at OCN has banded together to make it happen! EVERY LITTLE BIT HELPS not only the challenge but folding as a whole!

You are absolutely right on both counts!

You've got a good wife there... And OCN is a great web site and team!


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

you know the only other group of ppl i have ever seen in my life come together to help each other out this much is on my FD... but this is a close second...lives are at stake in both areas so keep up the folding for cancer and i will keep up the fight against deadly fires!!!

GO OCNCHIMPIN!!!


----------



## rcranfield

You guys starting off third really surprised me. You have been really cranking out the points and have done a great job getting people converted early. On the other hand, a lot of our guys literally waited until the last minute to switch over.
One update does not make or break a contest. I full expect to see you guys as strong at the end as any other team.
Best of luck.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcranfield* 
You guys starting off third really surprised me. You have been really cranking out the points and have done a great job getting people converted early. On the other hand, a lot of our guys literally waited until the last minute to switch over.
One update does not make or break a contest. I full expect to see you guys as strong at the end as any other team.
Best of luck.

ya we shot off a mil a bit early (we being bw







)

best of luck to you as well







but admin promised drinks so the gloves are off on this one


----------



## intelfan

We should have more points by the next update at 6PM right?


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 
We should have more points by the next update at 6PM right?

yeah, the contest officially started at 6PM on EOC, so from 5-05-2009 6PM till whoever gets the most points.

should hopefully be ahead of the top team by the 9pm or 12am update because we are raping them on total points out.


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcranfield* 
You guys starting off third really surprised me. You have been really cranking out the points and have done a great job getting people converted early. On the other hand, a lot of our guys literally waited until the last minute to switch over.
One update does not make or break a contest. I full expect to see you guys as strong at the end as any other team.
Best of luck.

Thanks. We are just getting started. The others better enjoy the lead while they have it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 
We should have more points by the next update at 6PM right?

Definitely. The GPU's score every few hours. But the SMP points can take like 12+ hours between each WU. With guys like BW. You can expect some HUGE updates when those SMP WU's get finished


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I imagine the that it will take 2 or 3 more updates before we some some real numbers.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
I imagine the that it will take 2 or 3 more updates before we some some real numbers.

Yea same opinion. SMP need to work more than 3 hours sometime more than 6. So when all got submited we should be first.


----------



## rcranfield

Although this is not official, Kakao had an update that looked like this

Unofficial update via Kakao

New numbers
EVGApes 272,547
TSCh!mps 256,308
Maximum Monkey 238,261
OCNChimpin 215,899
T32Monkeys 190,617
[H]ardApe 164,592
MonkeyBollucks 150,423
CPChimps 55881


----------



## Knitelife

We are roughtly ~1% into the race as far as points go everyone. Lets not get ahead of ourselves on predicting winners. BW, Clam, and Mitsu points will come in waves based on when they switched over. Our first big wave hit about 2 hours before the start. Lets all just make sure we are putting out as much points possible, and give the points some time to come in. The first 5 million point mark will tell us a lot more than the first 1% of points.

Also keep in mind OCNChimpin has put out 2.3 million points so far today. Today may be a half day, but tomorrow is a full day







.


----------



## kraygon

It's going to be a nail biter till the end I hope









:kraygon wave's at rcranfield:

Kraygon


----------



## intelfan

768pt WU 96% completed. 32 mins left.


----------



## Knitelife

BTW, we all better have learned a lesson from the Kentucky Derby this year about betting too soon or counting out a longshot. Rcanfield's avatar reminded me of this.


YouTube - 2009 Kentucky Derby Replay


----------



## SlicketyRickety

That video was great!


----------



## rcranfield

What a great race. The best replay view was the blimp view. You could see the winning horse coming up from behind like the rest of the field was standing still.


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcranfield* 
What a great race. The best replay view was the blimp view. You could see the winning horse coming up from behind like the rest of the field was standing still.

I will have to check that one out. I did not see the original race, heard all about it at work on monday. Got to love Youtube.

Edit: You are right, it is awsome with the replay.


YouTube - 135th KENTUCKY DERBY 2009 ***** BLIMP VIEW *****


----------



## Tandem_Riders

So we should have a big wave rolling through the next update, right?


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders* 
So we should have a big wave rolling through the next update, right?

I wish I could predict the waves, I just know the fact that we had a million point update this morning means another is sure to come.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
I will have to check that one out. I did not see the original race, heard all about it at work on monday. Got to love Youtube.

Edit: You are right, it is awsome with the replay.

Calvin Borel won the Kentucky Oaks in the same fashion, going away.
Look at the distance between 1st and 2nd at the wire.
Watch for Alexandra at the Belmont Stakes.


YouTube - Rachel Alexandra - Kentucky Oaks @ Churchill Downs 5/1/09


----------



## Knitelife

Great race Grunion.

HAHA, I don't even watch horse racing, but they sure add some excitement between
folding updates.


----------



## blupupher

Yea, so much of this updating depends on the WU that people get.
I have 2 1888 pointers going right now, and those take almost 11 hours for me (had 2 1888 pointers that turned in just before the start, should have paused those....) and my 1 SMP I got going takes 2 days for a 1920 pointer.


----------



## lemans81

I am going to go hammer my linux rig into duty right now.


----------



## Danbeme32

On one rig I got a good unit 2675 but on my folding rig a got hit with a 5101 that takes 24 hrs. to finish...So there might be a lot of cpu folding that most likely show up on the next update...


----------



## intelfan

I've been only receiving the 768pt WUs. I don't mind the 511, they are pretty small and only takes about 12 hrs. My favorite is the 353 WU. Almost 2000 PPD.


----------



## jarble

ga 511 death


----------



## wierdo124

Guys...by the looks of EOC right now we're dominating Evga..


----------



## lemans81

To update I threw my linux cpu rig in (it averages 4300ppd) and my laptop(1400ppd) that combined with everything puts me around 23,000 ppd. Now I just have to pray my electric bill isn't crazy running 4 rigs.


----------



## Mikecdm

I"m down a rig atm, the stupid wireless network card doesn't play nice with vista64. Then my brother was trying to be cheap and bought one with drivers for v64, but has almost no signal and keeps dropping.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
I"m down a rig atm, the stupid wireless network card doesn't play nice with vista64. Then my brother was trying to be cheap and bought one with drivers for v64, but has almost no signal and keeps dropping.

Quick go buy 300ft of cat6.....


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
Quick go buy 300ft of cat6.....












































:l achen:


----------



## intelfan

http://clintdavis.us/chimp_challenge_2009/index.php

We're first!


----------



## nafljhy

oh heck yea!


----------



## Benladesh

Keep it up guys!

We can win this


----------



## Knitelife

OP Updated


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 
http://clintdavis.us/chimp_challenge_2009/index.php

We're first!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
oh heck yea!












































:b and:










































: laugher:



































:d rink:










































: drunken:


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 










































:b and:










































: laugher:



































:d rink:










































: drunken:























we can not lose with smiley


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:

It's our time now.
I guess we switched in 2nd gear.
What will happened with 5th?


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

WOOOOHOOOOT!!! That's what I like to see OCN!!! Lets get'er done!


----------



## H3||scr3am

yes the proper place for a community like ours







Number one baby, now lets ride it to the finish line


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Great work, now lets see what happens when we really try


----------



## smoke12291

20,000,000 points here we come!


----------



## Danbeme32

Now that is what we talking about..WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep it up peps.


----------



## Knitelife

13k difference between OCN and EVGA atm. Thats less than a GTX 295 ppd. Guess 1 GPU really does make a difference.


----------



## intelfan

I wonder if we can still go higher...


----------



## MadCatMk2

OCNChimpin #1 in the world in matters of today's production:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
13k difference between OCN and EVGA atm. Thats less than a GTX 295 ppd. Guess 1 GPU really does make a difference.

You got that right!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 
I wonder if we can still go higher...









You bet we can! ;D


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
Quick go buy 300ft of cat6.....

A quick trip to Fry's and $40 later the rig is running again. Well, it was running already, just that it wouldn't send the completed wu. Since it's my brothers rig and I let him have a 9600gso, he has to fold on it and he paid for the wireless card. The new one plays nice with v64


----------



## nafljhy

i get my mobo back tomorrow so 1x more 295 to add to the game.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

niiiice


----------



## mrwesth

Can we get the community project switched over to chimp challenge?


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrwesth* 
Can we get the community project switched over to chimp challenge?

I think we did. Did we?


----------



## Gizmo

I'm still plugging away with 275ppd...haha. Once I finish law school then I'll be able to afford the direct x 12 or 13 (or whatever it may be on by then) cards that will earn insane ppd, but until then, fight on 4200+


----------



## dizzy4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *romphill* 
I'm still plugging away with 275ppd...haha. Once I finish law school then I'll be able to afford the direct x 12 or 13 (or whatever it may be on by then) cards that will earn insane ppd, but until then, fight on 4200+

Well hopefully you win a prize so you can increase the PPD sooner









If I had some sort of extra gpu I would be willing to donate it to you at the cost of shipping, but sadly the extra cards that I have are pre-folding









Good luck on getting a prize









P.S. I will be adding my last rig to the OCNChimpin team tomorrow.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Pumped up on points the Chimpin Chimps from OCN go on the hunt......







YouTube - Violent chimpanzee attack - Planet Earth - BBC wildlife (Graphic, but not too bad)


----------



## MadCatMk2

I lol'd
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=449639


----------



## Benladesh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
I lol'd
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=449639

Haha, epic increase


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Pumped up on points the Chimpin Chimps from OCN dance a jig......


YouTube - Irish dancing monkeys


----------



## tofunater

damn gx-2 rig is down, if only this week work weren't the beginning of finals I would deal with it.


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
13k difference between OCN and EVGA atm. Thats less than a GTX 295 ppd. Guess 1 GPU really does make a difference.

wait till they get smacked with barnettworks 1million point update when his cpus finish those wu's in the morning.









they are going to be like


----------



## h4rdcor3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyric* 
wait till they get smacked with barnettworks 1million point update when his cpus finish those wu's in the morning.









they are going to be like









isn't Clam also in the chimp? If he is, that could really keep them in the race


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
I lol'd
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=449639

Someone just got OWNED


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3* 
isn't Clam also in the chimp? If he is, that could really keep them in the race

I don't know, but barnettworks has like 1million more ppd on average than clamatowas.

clamatowas is averaging 1.3million ppd as recorded by evga's stats a few days ago, barnettworks record is like 2.1million here, and he fired up even more clients for this challenge he stated he was shooting for 2.3million PPD for the chimp.


----------



## lemans81

See turning on my laptop and E8400 put us in first place hahahahahaha.


----------



## blupupher

Well, I just noticed, OCNChimpin has just reached the #20 spot for OCN.


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Way to pull ahead, OCN! Thank goodness for lemans's laptop.


----------



## Kill4Thrill

I just added my 8800gt and 9600 GSO, lets do this!


----------



## sdla4ever

im pumping my 10k out!!! ahh i need more power! someone wanna buy me a GTX 260??


----------



## lemans81

I am so disappointed.

Only 10 of 20(but you have to subtract 1 for chimpin) are folding for the chimpin contest. So 9 people in the top 20 are just skipping out on chimpin. If they had we would have give or take an extra 90,000 points to that score.


----------



## azcrazy

WOW guys we are rocking, nice job guys, i just need another mobo to use 2 more GT's that i have , they are getting alittle dusty


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

well i'm pushing about 20k(5 more that i expected) and might add another 9800GTX and a linux smp tomorrow =D fold on Chimps!!


----------



## lemans81

Wish my dang 590 hadn't died....that would have been another 1800ppd(cpu) and 4500ppd(8800GS).


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
I am so disappointed.

Only 10 of 20(but you have to subtract 1 for chimpin) are folding for the chimpin contest. So 9 people in the top 20 are just skipping out on chimpin. If they had we would have give or take an extra 90,000 points to that score.

I know what u mean i lost 4 places since we were getting ready for the challenge, but when is done is going to be worth it , lets kick there behind OCN style


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azcrazy* 
I know what u mean i lost 4 places since we were getting ready for the challenge, but when is done is going to be worth it , lets kick there behind OCN style









competition







OCN


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
I am so disappointed.

Only 10 of 20(but you have to subtract 1 for chimpin) are folding for the chimpin contest. So 9 people in the top 20 are just skipping out on chimpin. If they had we would have give or take an extra 90,000 points to that score.

thats probably because
1)They really don't browse OCN too much.
2)Obviously don't know about it.
3)Would like to stay in the top 20.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
thats probably because
1)They really don't browse OCN too much.
2)Obviously don't know about it.
3)Would like to stay in the top 20.









Rank







Chimpin


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
thats probably because
1)They really don't browse OCN too much.
2)Obviously don't know about it.
3)Would like to stay in the top 20.









Thats why I think admin should PM or sent them an e-mail with info about OCNChimpin if they dont browse OCN.


----------



## h4rdcor3

New graph out!!!!!!

OCN takes a demanding lead!!!

OCN 1558238

EVGA 947338


----------



## Zeva

Wow we got quite a lead! does anyone happen to know how to find out how many work units ive done for OCN chimpin? just kinda curious


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeva* 
Wow we got quite a lead! does anyone happen to know how to find out how many work units ive done for OCN chimpin? just kinda curious









You can check your log files...but no quick simple way.

I have updated the OP.


----------



## h4rdcor3

Just read on the EVGA forums that the EVGA staff is adding 40-50 SMP clients to the chimp. Wish i could throw something like that around.


----------



## blupupher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3* 
New graph out!!!!!!

OCN takes a demanding lead!!!

OCN 1558238

EVGA 947338

Yea, I think Barnettworks work units are starting to come in.

Per Kakao stats, OCNChimpin got 911,917 in 3 hours. At that rate, this will be over in about a day.


----------



## BLKKROW

Brother shut off my comp while i was away.

Its back up now.

Its not much but better then nothing.

P.S. feel Free to yell at my brother


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3* 
Just read on the EVGA forums that the EVGA staff is adding 40-50 SMP clients to the chimp. Wish i could throw something like that around.

Where did you read that?


----------



## DraganUS

Talk about cheating. Did u guys read what they are saying on MPC forums?


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
Talk about cheating. Did u guys read what they are saying on MPC forums?

No what are they saying..Put up the link.....


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danbeme32* 
No what are they saying..Put up the link.....










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Number Six*
Overclock.net's Chimpins cannot maintain their current level of production for very long. If you look at EOC's team stats, it appears that they horded WUs since May 3 to do massive dumps today. While this is legal and makes for a nice head start, catching up should be relatively easy.

It will be the EVGApes, however, that we need to look out for as it is clear their top folders, clamatowas, barnettworks and mmillion have now changed over 1M ppd to their home-grown primate squad.

-Mark

Start at page six closer to bottom.

LINK


----------



## blupupher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
Start at page six closer to bottom.

LINK

Wow, so we "hoarded" WU's? Where did they get that from? Just because we had many people switch over just before it started?
And they apparently they think Barnettworks is still with EVGA (well, he is some).
I guess they will be in for a big suprise when our numbers just keep going....

edit: well, he was apparently "just joking". Knitelife has our back though.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:

Let me clarify my comment. I do not believe any team would do anything wrong in this Great Chimp Challenge of ours. And right now, my hat is off to EVGA's ridiculously phenomenal production.

-Mark
I was upset after I read that, I had to hold back going over there an posting. But he posted this, basically he got a little diarrhea of the mouth, and didn't think before he said.

But on another note, someone is upset about us offering prizes to folders. But appearantly not EVGA who throws tons of prizes too lol. We know we are doing right so who cares what others say.


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
I was upset after I read that, I had to hold back going over there an posting. But he posted this, basically he got a little diarrhea of the mouth, and didn't think before he said.

But on another note, someone is upset about us offering prizes to folders. But appearantly not EVGA who throws tons of prizes too lol. We know we are doing right so who cares what others say.

Well Lemans, as you and I both know. The SMP wu's are just as important, and score tons of points. In fact the SMP folders beat the GPU folders in the team competition's last month. OCN is not just GPU folders; but a blend of SMP folders and GPU folders. By being able to use the CPU AND the GPU; our rigs put out almost twice as many points per day, as a person simply GPU folding. My 2 Q6600's and 2 GPU's put out 20k+ per day.

Anyways. It's a team effort; and I am incredibly proud of the way everybody came together for a common cause









Go, Go, GO OCN!


----------



## H3||scr3am

05.06, 3am 911,917 603

I beleive our 3AM update will tell them otherwise, in this epic battle... lol hording WUs... no such thing around here...


----------



## dcshoejake

LOL, were getting like twice as many PPD as they are


----------



## lemans81

Updated the scores...but here is paste just in case thats too far for you to go to see us winning.

*OCNChimpin - 2,382,380*
EVGApes - 1,221,403
maximum_monkey - 930,116
T32monkeys - 772,782
Monkey_Bollocks - 632,243
[H]ardApe - 622,002
TSCh!mp - 517,901
CPChimps - 220,738


----------



## H3||scr3am

bwahaha a full million point lead so far







, go team


----------



## tonyhague

Looks like a couple or 3 of the other teams need to join forces if they want to beat us









- I guess we might not be invited next year


----------



## H3||scr3am

they would have to invite us back next year, if we won the coveted Jade monkey


----------



## lemans81

Wait we can win jademiner?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Here's a more detailed graph of what's happening right now


















The "OCN Tsunami" as someone posted a few hours ago.


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:

Number Six wrote:
Overclock.net's Chimpins cannot maintain their current level of production for very long. If you look at EOC's team stats, it appears that they horded WUs since May 3 to do massive dumps today. While this is legal and makes for a nice head start, catching up should be relatively easy.
That's interesting. We horded wu's? What's that mean? I never got that memo









Makes for a nice head start? Actually we started in 3rd. "Catching up should be relatively easy". That's really interesting since we are pulling away








You mean there was a conspiracy to cheat and nobody told us? hehehehe

Quote:

Spider Monkey wrote:
Bout as legal as speeding when a cop is not around. It hurts the cause and is frowned upon by Stanford. Cowards.
Cowards? Now we are cheaters and cowards. This is getting better all the time









Quote:

bigtoyota479 wrote:
Six was just joking around. He is the founder of the MPC FAH team, so I think he's earned the right, at least a little bit.
Where I come from. Calling people cheaters and cowards is not joking around









They earned the right alright. The right to come in here and apologize









Anyways. Way to go guys. After being called cheaters and cowards. I think its time to fire up everything you've got and blow these guys out of the water!


----------



## Ravin

If someone could give me a definitive answer on this post I may be able to add another (Win)SMP folder instead of 2x regular consoles. I'd VM it, but it is a work rig.


----------



## gr8racr

if we were hoarding wu's then how did we get a 2mil+ dump in just a few updates before the start


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadeMiner* 
That's interesting. We horded wu's? What's that mean? I never got that memo









Makes for a nice head start? Actually we started in 3rd. "Catching up should be relatively easy". That's really interesting since we are pulling away








You mean there was a conspiracy to cheat and nobody told us? hehehehe

Cowards? Now we are cheaters and cowards. This is getting better all the time









Where I come from. Calling people cheaters and cowards is not joking around









They earned the right alright. The right to come in here and apologize









Anyways. Way to go guys. After being called cheaters and cowards. I think its time to fire up everything you've got and blow these guys out of the water!































wow just wow





















cowards and cheaters? did they forget barnnet is with us? I want to say more but i don't need anymore infractions...


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
If someone could give me a definitive answer on this post I may be able to add another (Win)SMP folder instead of 2x regular consoles. I'd VM it, but it is a work rig.









it should if its atleast at 3.0


----------



## grunion

I feel bad.
Anyone want to switch to EVGA with me?

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA NOT


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
I feel bad.
Anyone want to switch to EVGA with me?

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA NOT

lol you sneaky hahah


----------



## ducrider

grunion.I'll have to say no to that.


----------



## procpuarie

i know I'm [email protected]







.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *procpuarie* 
i know I'm [email protected]







.

LOL

And who said Chimpin ain't easy


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
i feel bad.
Anyone want to switch to evga with me?

hahahahahhahahahhahahhahahhahahahahhahahahahha not









rotfl!


----------



## lemans81

"We are the OCN. Lower your firewall and surrender your folding rigs. We will add your foldlogical and technological distinctiveness to our own. Your points will adapt to service us. Resistance is futile."


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
"We are the OCN. Lower your firewall and surrender your folding rigs. We will add your foldlogical and technological distinctiveness to our own. Your points will adapt to service us. Resistance is futile."

lol, lemans are you bored


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slicketyrickety* 
lol, lemans are you bored:d









*no*................*yes*.........


----------



## wannabe_OC

All your Jade Monkey are belong to us!!!!!


----------



## grunion

I just had to










YouTube - JAY Z BIG PIMPIN


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
All your JadeMonkeyminers are belong to us!!!!!

Fixed


----------



## SlicketyRickety

grunion


----------



## JadeMiner

Hahahaha. You guys rock! That Jade Monkey is headed where it belongs. Here at OCN


----------



## lemans81

If only I could get to youtube here at work I would post white and nerdy by Weird Al.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
lol, lemans are you bored
















no, he just knows the quote off by heart, in 2 languages, Borg and Klingon







so he thought about putting it to use








fold on


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
no, he just knows the quote off by heart, in 2 languages, Borg and Klingon







so he thought about putting it to use








fold on









rofl


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
no, he just knows the quote off by heart, in 2 languages, Borg and Klingon







so he thought about putting it to use








fold on









What sorry I couldn't hear you over the sound of my ban hammer swinging?


----------



## gr8racr

with the numbers you guys are puttin up I feel like a pea in a 50 gallon drum runnin on a Q6600 and a 8800gt with this being my main rig is it possible to run 2 x fah cpu on a q6600?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gr8racr* 
with the numbers you guys are puttin up I feel like a pea in a 50 gallon drum runnin on a Q6600 and a 8800gt with this being my main rig is it possible to run 2 x fah cpu on a q6600?

If it wasn't for all the little guys we wouldn't be here. A few big guys help shore us up, but its the masses that just keep chugging that add up.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
What sorry I couldn't hear you over the sound of my ban hammer swinging?

Quick throw up the BAN shield and block dat shizz yo!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gr8racr* 
with the numbers you guys are puttin up I feel like a pea in a 50 gallon drum runnin on a Q6600 and a 8800gt with this being my main rig is it possible to run 2 x fah cpu on a q6600?

yes dual SMP clients is possible, and benficial on a quad core processor, although using 2 dual core clients in VM machines on native 64 bit linux will add even more power







search the folding forums fro nofred's vm client

lol no need, he won't ban me lol, I keep him company at night







we're good friends, and folding rivals, he's just angry that I let his trekkie side secrets out to the rest of OCN...Lemans is a hardcore Trekkie, I have proof (spoc suit)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azcrazy* 
WOW guys we are rocking, nice job guys, i just need another mobo to use 2 more GT's that i have , they are getting alittle dusty

What type board you need?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
Updated the scores...but here is paste just in case thats too far for you to go to see us winning.

*OCNChimpin - 2,382,380*
EVGApes - 1,221,403
maximum_monkey - 930,116
T32monkeys - 772,782
Monkey_Bollocks - 632,243
[H]ardApe - 622,002
TSCh!mp - 517,901
CPChimps - 220,738












































:c heers:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Here's a more detailed graph of what's happening right now


















The "OCN Tsunami" as someone posted a few hours ago.

AWSOME!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 





















wow just wow





















cowards and cheaters? did they forget barnnet is with us? I want to say more but i don't need anymore infractions...







































Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
I feel bad.
Anyone want to switch to EVGA with me?

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA NOT

ROTF!!! I considered it (seriousely for the bottom team)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gr8racr* 
with the numbers you guys are puttin up I feel like a pea in a 50 gallon drum runnin on a Q6600 and a 8800gt with this being my main rig is it possible to run 2 x fah cpu on a q6600?

Yeah run 2 vmware smp's.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
Quick throw up the BAN shield and block dat shizz yo!


----------



## Guttboy

Nice Video!

Wow I wake up for work and BLAM.....OCN WAVE has hit! Barnettworks and some of our other SMP big rigs must have all come due! Very Cool Fellas! Keep it up!!!!!


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 









I laughed till i cried hahahha!


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
What sorry I couldn't hear you over the sound of my ban *mupwI'* swinging?

Fixed


----------



## Tweex

I have another rig coming on late for the rest of this week. Tri 285, I7 so more points to be added.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 























































































:laug her:


----------



## Knitelife

Amazing support for the challenge guys. Just a quick number to quantify your commitment.

According to EOC so far today for the top three Challenge Teams:

*OCNChimpin's* points constitute *83.7%* of the total points OCN has submitted today
*EVGapes'* points constitute *48.3%* of the total points EVGA has submitted today
*Maximum_monkey's* points constitute *38.5%* of the total points MaximumPC has submitted today

*Teamwork... That is the difference!!!*


----------



## lemans81

84% participation...unreal...I don't think I could have imagined that in my wildest dreams.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Amazing support for the challenge guys. Just a quick number to quantify your commitment.

According to EOC so far today for the top three Challenge Teams:

*OCNChimpin's* points constitute *83.7%* of the total points OCN has submitted today
*EVGapes'* points constitute *48.3%* of the total points EVGA has submitted today
*Maximum_monkey's* points constitute *38.5%* of the total points MaximumPC has submitted today

*Teamwork... That is the difference!!!*

"OCNChimpin's points constitute 83.7% of the total points OCN has submitted today"

That is awesome participation.


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
84% participation...unreal...I don't think I could have imagined that in my wildest dreams.

Not bad for a bunch of cheaters and cowards


----------



## Ravin

Team 37726.








TEAM UNITY FTW.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Wow, this is simply amazing. I like how they were saying that we were cheating







I guess they would do that if we are winning by so much. ETA to 20mil is only 5 days, with the ETA for the 2nd place (EVGA) being 10 days


----------



## nitteo

Nice going TEAM!

Nows the time to throw some Monkey poo (Chimp Challenge Trash talk) all over the other forums... lol


----------



## h4rdcor3

Sad, we had hour first update where the stats leveled off. We are still at 5 days but EVGA is down to 8


----------



## bluedevil

Lol....Rock on guys.
















To all the people who think we are cheating, try and be a good sport and take it nicely.


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3* 
Sad, we had hour first update where the stats leveled off. We are still at 5 days but EVGA is down to 8


Waves....
Tsunamis come in...
Waves....


----------



## Cerberus

Hahaha, win.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I was only running 3 VM clients and decided that I would run all 4 before I went to bed last night. At the time we were only 16k points ahead so when I woke up this morning and saw where we were now I was pleasantly surprised.
Maybe I should go back to only 3 clients to make it fair.









84% commitment to this challenge is unbeliveable. No one can argue about the commitment of the OCN members.

Outstanding work and lets keep it up.


----------



## mega_option101

Keep it up everyone!!


----------



## nafljhy

wow... i just woke up and i see us in the lead by almost 1M







go team!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Nice going TEAM!

Nows the time to throw some Monkey poo (Chimp Challenge Trash talk) all over the other forums... lol

LOLZ, I threw some POO at EVGA and Hard about 15 minutes ago! Maybe that'll spur their non-competing members to get pissed and join in the fun!


----------



## Knitelife

Discovery Channel Reports on the OCNChimpin!!!


YouTube - Mega-Tsunami


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Nice going TEAM!

Nows the time to throw some Monkey poo (Chimp Challenge Trash talk) all over the other forums... lol


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
LOLZ, I threw some POO at EVGA and Hard about 15 minutes ago! Maybe that'll spur their non-competing members to get pissed and join in the fun!









:turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: here's a few steamers that you can launch.:turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd:


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Discovery Channel Reports on the OCNChimpin!!!

Lol Knitelife. GREAT JOB on leading this team. OCN TSUMANI!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadeMiner* 
Lol Knitelife. GREAT JOB on leading this team. OCN TSUMANI!









SUPERB JOB on being Team Captain Knitelife!


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadeMiner* 
Not bad for a bunch of cheaters and cowards









They see us foldin' our oc'ed rigs......








YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic - White & Nerdy


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
They see us foldin' our oc'ed rigs......

YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic - White & Nerdy

Rotfl! We don't need to cheat Lemans. We're "White and Nerdy"


----------



## nafljhy

who said we were cheating? and how would we be cheating?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
who said we were cheating? and how would we be cheating? 

http://www.maximumpc.com/forums/view...=asc&start=120

Now back to our folding party


YouTube - The Veronicas- Take Me On The Floor (Live on Sunrise)


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
who said we were cheating? and how would we be cheating? 

Someone was *joking* that we were hoarding WUs. ie- got them to 99% and shut down until the starting gun popped. It was taken the wrong way (understandably)


----------



## nafljhy

party on brothers and sisters!


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
party on brothers and sisters!







































































































And some more ammo...

:turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd:


----------



## Mikezilla

So when is BW joining? XD


----------



## K092084

Getting card back from RMA on friday and will get it running.
Hopefully they sent me a GX2 back and not something else.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mjg1675* 
So when is BW joining? XD

He has already joined, apparently xD


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Looks like we are gonna have no trouble with this one guys! WOOOHOOO!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
He has already joined, apparently xD

Awesome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK* 
Looks like we are gonna have no trouble with this one guys! WOOOHOOO!

Let's just hope so.


----------



## Greg121986

Don't get too comfortable, guys! We need to see this all the way through to the end and make certain we stay on top! Let's make this a _landslide_ victory for OCNChimpin!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK* 
Looks like we are gonna have no trouble with this one guys! WOOOHOOO!

mutsu and clam have switched over...so that neutralizes some of BW.

ITs not over yet.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
mutsu and clam have switched over...so that neutralizes some of BW.

ITs not over yet.

No it's not. XD


----------



## Benladesh

Come on guys, we need all the power we can get to stay on top and not go get beaten last minute. We just have a small lead and its only the start









Keep on folding!


----------



## Ravin

OCNChimpin. *O*ur *C*himp is *N*umber 1


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
mutsu and clam have switched over...so that neutralizes some of BW.

ITs not over yet.

When did they switch over??


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK* 
When did they switch over??

I believe Clam did it for eVGA last night and Mutsu ( for MPC) is going to soon...


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
I believe Clam did it for eVGA last night and Mutsu ( for MPC) is going to soon...

BW, Clam, and Mitsu will all push there teams to some big numbers, but this will be won by a team effort, and although a blowout would be great, I see some twists and turns ahead of us. I would not be suprised if any of the teams pull some crazy numbers out of there monkey butts.


----------



## lemans81

Also another piece of news the guy who claimed we cheated has retracted his statements and apologized to OCN for what he said. I think he handled it right and now its a done deal.


----------



## pheoxs

We've really pulled ahead now. Way to go OCN!


----------



## rx7racer

Don't count the poo till it's been flung though, we know we're flinging some serious poo but so are the rest.

Good to see everyone in and folding on this though, keep coming guys, don't feel bad if your late to the show, just as long as you show up.









NOW GO FLING MORE POO


----------



## PGT96AJT

Go OCN!

I wish I had gotten in on this but I was slacking an not reading the folding forum lately.


----------



## smoke12291

GO OCN!
















I like waking up to a HUGE lead, and 84% participation is incredible!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
Also another piece of news the guy who claimed we cheated has retracted his statements and apologized to OCN for what he said. I think he handled it right and now its a done deal.

that was classy of him, and if he sees this, thank you for apologizing


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT* 
Go OCN!

I wish I had gotten in on this but I was slacking an not reading the folding forum lately.

It's not too late to switch over your clients and help the team


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
It's not too late to switch over your clients and help the team









Yeah, I just read that in the other thread. I thought it was a rule that you had to start by a certain time but people were just suggesting it in order to get all the points going to the challenge when it started.

I'll have to change some of my clients over when I get home from work. Too bad I missed out on the ocn contest deadline.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT* 
Yeah, I just read that in the other thread. I thought it was a rule that you had to start by a certain time but people were just suggesting it in order to get all the points going to the challenge when it started.

I'll have to change some of my clients over when I get home from work. Too bad I missed out on the ocn contest deadline.

Awesome. Yea, sorry for missing out on the chance to win prizes....but hey that's not why we fold is it?


----------



## Hueristic

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...mpage=5&key=&#


----------



## Tweex

That is one crazy cactus.


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...mpage=5&key=&#

That was some great poo flinging there.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
That was some great poo flinging there.

I think that was something else that monkeys sometimes fling.









Seagullin!


----------



## SpcCdr

Just saw Atlas Folder is logged on!
Knitelife, anybody asked him if he's Chimpin for us?
(IIRC -didn't nitteo sell him most of his farm?) -If so -he _should be chimpin_ -just to "keep it in the family"








Cheers ALL








Goooooo Chimps


----------



## Atlas Folder

Yes, Nitteo sold me all of his GPUs, some motherboards, CPUs and PSUs.

Unfortunately his equipment won't be online until this weekend. Besides... you guys don't seem to need any help.









Jason


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atlas Folder* 
Yes, Nitteo sold me all of his GPUs, some motherboards, CPUs and PSUs.

Unfortunately his equipment won't be online until this weekend. Besides... you guys don't seem to need any help.









Jason

You need to get them up and running!


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atlas Folder* 
Yes, Nitteo sold me all of his GPUs, some motherboards, CPUs and PSUs.

Unfortunately his equipment won't be online until this weekend. Besides... you guys don't seem to need any help.









Jason

The way you are growing Atlas, I have a feeling Team Hunt-Dis will be in the Chimp Challenge next year. Great job you are doing.


----------



## Tweex

Just in case we need to outsource...


----------



## Atlas Folder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mjg1675* 
You need to get them up and running!

Ha! It's not so easy to get 32 GPUs fired up, it takes a plan! Ask Nitteo.

Besides, I blew my first PSU on my existing farm last night so I'm not even running at full capacity atm. Had a power outage from a storm and when I fired that shelf back up and put a folding load on it something went BANG.

So I let the smoke out of something, not sure what yet.









Jason


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atlas Folder* 
Yes, Nitteo sold me all of his GPUs, some motherboards, CPUs and PSUs.

Unfortunately his equipment won't be online until this weekend. Besides... you guys don't seem to need any help.









Jason

Thanks for the speedy reply Jason (What are you -like Beetlejuice?- Invoke the name and poof- there you are!








SOooo....
Any chimpin _at all_ with your Rack monster?

Team Hunt-Dis will _easily make the points back up_ next week when you get your *new* gear up and running- and does it really matter anyway- it's ALL going towards the cause...
- so whaddya say??
*Partial Chimpage?????*
Cheers


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atlas Folder* 
Ha! It's not so easy to get 32 GPUs fired up, it takes a plan! Ask Nitteo.

Besides, I blew my first PSU on my existing farm last night so I'm not even running at full capacity atm. Had a power outage from a storm and when I fired that shelf back up and put a folding load on it something went BANG.

So I let the smoke out of something, not sure what yet.









Jason

Yea, farming is not easy. I have not had personal experience with GPU farming, but at one point did have a couple dozen rigs running in the days before SMP and GPU clients.

Bummer about letting the smoke out man. I always hate to see hardware die.


----------



## Atlas Folder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpcCdr* 
Thanks for the speedy reply Jason (What are you -like Beetlejuice?- Invoke the name and poof- there you are!








SOooo....
Any chimpin _at all_ with your Rack monster?

Team Hunt-Dis will _easily make the points back up_ next week when you get your *new* gear up and running- and does it really matter anyway- it's ALL going towards the cause...
- so whaddya say??









No, have not been chimping. I thought about it but couldn't decide on a team. OCN, [H] and EVGA have all been there for me in the past. In the end I decided to sit out.

Besides, joining now would sure seem like I sat out until there was a clear leader and then joined.







Tacky. But I appreciate the kind words, didn't intend to hijack the thread.

Jason


----------



## Knitelife

Looks like a flatline update for all teams, Kakao showing zeros as well. I imagine the next update will be a big one.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Just wanted to add 1 more

CHIMP SLAPPED


----------



## mega_option101

Indeed


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
Just wanted to add 1 more

CHIMP SLAPPED


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Looks like a flatline update for all teams, Kakao showing zeros as well. I imagine the next update will be a big one.

Chimp slap hand in back swing....ready to strike


----------



## Mikezilla

Once I get back to my dorm I have to reboot my desktop and switch my GPU over to Chimpin. Had to restart it for an update, but shut down instead. I can't switch it now because obviously, if it's off, I can't remote in to it. XD

So you have my 4 - 5k


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atlas Folder* 
No, have not been chimping. I thought about it but couldn't decide on a team. OCN, [H] and EVGA have all been there for me in the past. In the end I decided to sit out.

_*Besides, joining now would sure seem like I sat out until there was a clear leader and then joined.*_







Tacky. But I appreciate the kind words, didn't intend to hijack the thread.

Jason

+1 for being a gentleman and remaining impartial/neutral.







Much respect for that!
SO... are you declaring a clear leader/winner?????








Don't jinx it mate!
Cheers


----------



## Extreme Newbie

OCNChimpin has over 7 million points accumulated since we all started switching over for the challenge. Those are great numbers for a great cause.
There really are no losers in all of this, just winners.

Now that I got that politically correct statement out of the way....OCN is #1, all others should give up now or face the wrath of OCN.


----------



## Ravin

*CHIMP SLAP!!!!*








Poo fling!!!
:turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd:


----------



## h4rdcor3

umm... I think something is wrong here


----------



## procpuarie

just got a GTX280 so expect more PPD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DraganUS

Theres something wrong with a graph on Chimp Challenge site.


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Whats up with the stat screen?

http://clintdavis.us/chimp_challenge_2009/misc.php

Edit: Fixed now.


----------



## rx7racer

Did a handicap just get implemented or what?


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7racer* 
Did a handicap just get implemented or what?

Looks like we all got the "Team FTL" Chimp Slap


----------



## Zeva

everyones negative now apparently...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atlas Folder* 
No, have not been chimping. I thought about it but couldn't decide on a team. OCN, [H] and EVGA have all been there for me in the past. In the end I decided to sit out.

Besides, joining now would sure seem like I sat out until there was a clear leader and then joined.







Tacky. But I appreciate the kind words, didn't intend to hijack the thread.

Jason

Help out the last plce team you like.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RaBidRaBit* 
Whats up with the stat screen?

http://clintdavis.us/chimp_challenge_2009/misc.php












































:d oh:


----------



## rx7racer

.......







.........









That was great



































































And OMG, I just noticed what OCN did with the monkey....sweetness


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
*CHIMP SLAP!!!!*









Poo fling!!!
:turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd: :turd:

Fixed. We're back on the plus side.


----------



## Knitelife

Sure they will fix the glitch soon. I believe they are working on it now.


YouTube - My favorite part..





Edit: Guess they fixed it good. Updating OP


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Sure they will fix the glitch soon. I believe they are working on it now.
YouTube - My favorite part..

Already done. Look one post up


----------



## Zeva

Does anyone find it odd how the graphs seem to be very similar except for the slope? for example the second to last column going right to left all of the teams seem to have flatlined for a bit....


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeva* 
Does anyone find it odd how the graphs seem to be very similar except for the slope? for example the second to last column going right to left all of the teams seem to have flatlined for a bit....

No teams turned in any wu's for the 12pm update on 5-06-09.


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeva* 
Does anyone find it odd how the graphs seem to be very similar except for the slope? for example the second to last column going right to left all of the teams seem to have flatlined for a bit....

In the super tiny small fine print found at the bottom of the official stats page there is a disclaimer that the graphs and results are only as good as the stats made available by stanford at the time. As some would put it, the stats get Wonky, but always correct over time.


----------



## BLKKROW

Maybe we screwed up all the stats with our teamwork and hundreds of thousands of points.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Over 3 million points in 24 hours is great. Lets keep the pace up and get to the 20 million in record time.


----------



## Zeva

WEll i got my rig running







not very much help but im getting 3-4k OCed my 8800gt a bit so i m getting more... Hopefully i can get a new card soon... But j/w why does it seem like most people use Nvidia to fold? thanks


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeva* 
WEll i got my rig running







not very much help but im getting 3-4k OCed my 8800gt a bit so i m getting more... Hopefully i can get a new card soon... But j/w why does it seem like most people use Nvidia to fold? thanks

nvidia in comparison to ATI price wise. Nvidia Gets more PPD cause of the drivers not supporting folding to well for ATI.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeva* 
WEll i got my rig running







not very much help but im getting *3-4k* OCed my 8800gt a bit so i m getting more...


----------



## MadCatMk2

Congratulations guys. We broke the servers.









Stack buffer overflowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## lemans81

I wake up and we are still in the lead...good news.


----------



## gr8racr

something happened 2 updates and no wu's


----------



## gr8racr

Lemans81 isn't this late to be waking up? or you work nights


----------



## grunion

Anybody else notice the Chimp?
Am I just slow?


----------



## mortimersnerd

LOL I just saw that!


----------



## K092084

Just checked FaHmon before I leave work and just realized I forgot to change my 9800gtx+sc over.









Will change it when I get home. Will add another 5-6k for me.
Should bring my total 18-19k PPD.


----------



## franz

<---Waiting frantically for the UPS guy to bring my other GPU.......









Congrats everyone so far. I want to wrap this up before the weekend, so lets get those 20mil ASAP.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Anybody else notice the Chimp?
Am I just slow?










I didn't either ha nice!


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
*Am I just slow?*









Slow Mods Playing


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gr8racr* 
Lemans81 isn't this late to be waking up? or you work nights

Nights.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
<---Waiting frantically for the UPS guy to bring my other GPU.......









Congrats everyone so far. I want to wrap this up before the weekend, so lets get those 20mil ASAP.









I can relate. Waiting for my GX2 to get back from RMA, due to be here on friday, and then EVGA just sent out my gts 250 step up.

But I feel the competition will be over before I can get them, which isn't that big of a problem.


----------



## Hueristic

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/sh...&postcount=268



































:drunke n:










































:lac hen:


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
http://forums.overclockers.com.au/sh...&postcount=268



































:drunke n:










































:lac hen:









Sorry was there a point to that?
I could only focus on his avatar


----------



## wierdo124

^^^YEAHH^^^^

Two words:

_*BOOM HEADSHOT!*_


----------



## someone153

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Sorry was there a point to that?
I could only focus on his avatar









There was a post there?


----------



## lemans81

*OCNChimpin - 3,600,127*
EVGApes - 2,450,688
maximum_monkey - 1,751,834
T32monkeys - 1,513,909
[H]ardApe - 1,270,817
Monkey_Bollocks - 1,148,218
TSCh!mp - 997,249
CPChimps - 400,215


----------



## mortimersnerd

I like the 1,000,000+ point lead


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I like the 1,000,000+ point lead









Not good enough.
If it's like that near the end, EVGA could get a big update and pass us


----------



## tofunater

3.6 mil in 2 days! Jeebus!








Seriously guys, the participation for this event is awesome. Keep it up!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *someone153* 
There was a post there?

None


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Sorry was there a point to that?
I could only focus on his avatar









It's a funny thread and that is the spot where they noticed us!

LOL in thier OP they totally missed us and said EVGA would run away with it.

And they think Atlas is folding for us have no clue about BW or Nitteo.

Fun read and good eyecandy


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
*OCNChimpin - 3,600,127*
EVGApes - 2,450,688
maximum_monkey - 1,751,834
T32monkeys - 1,513,909
[H]ardApe - 1,270,817
Monkey_Bollocks - 1,148,218
TSCh!mp - 997,249
CPChimps - 400,215

Dam i thought i was in the team comp forum


----------



## nafljhy

HAHA!! we've finally put more than 1M diff between us and evga! hooha!


----------



## 455buick

Let's show no mercy boys and girls!!!









Let them have it all....

Attachment 107834

Take that!!!


----------



## Hueristic

Nice Broadside! I stopped throwing POO, I almost feel bad.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

GoodMoBo: $200
GoodCPU:$300
GoodGPU$285
Beatingeveryoneby1,000,000+points: $Priceless


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
GoodMoBo: $200
GoodCPU:$300
GoodGPU$285
*Electricity:$400/month*
Beatingeveryoneby1,000,000+points: $Priceless

Lol. I had to edit that for ya.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
Lol. I had to edit that for ya.









I think I just peed myself laughing. XD


----------



## lemans81




----------



## Guttboy

HOLY CRAP!

Got back from work and WHAMMO.....WTG guys!!!!!! Let's keep up the pressure!


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
Lol. I had to edit that for ya.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mjg1675* 
I think I just peed myself laughing. XD


Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81*


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mjg1675* 
I think I just peed myself laughing. XD

LOL - Agreed!!!
















Rules!!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
Lol. I had to edit that for ya.













































:appl aud:


----------



## 455buick

Very Nice Lemans, very Nice!!!









You da man!


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Very Nice Lemans, very Nice!!!









You da man!









Hey buick how do you like that xfx gtx 285? i prefer xfx over others that's why i ask


----------



## grunion

You know it's really disgusting to see members from another team complaining about BW and his blades.

"Well if OCN didn't have BW we'd be winning, boo friggin hoo".
And what if a certain team didn't have their blade folder, where would they be?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Sorry folks, failed to start the clients until now. Been a rough week.


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Sorry folks, failed to start the clients until now. Been a rough week.









Better late, than never.







Have one on me.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
You know it's really disgusting to see members from another team complaining about BW and his blades.

"Well if OCN didn't have BW we'd be winning, boo friggin hoo".
And what if a certain team didn't have their blade folder, where would they be?

Couldn't agree more and maybe if more teams had 84% of their members contribute they could make the race a bit closer.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
Better late, than never.







Have one on me.

Thanks Franz, been a bugger so far. Hopefully it gets better.


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
Couldn't agree more and maybe if more teams had *84% of their members contribute* they could make the race a bit closer.

Exactly. I didnt expect nearly that much, and its an amazing thing to witness.


----------



## intelfan

How do you guys calculate the percentage?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 
How do you guys calculate the percentage?










Your showing approximately 1.5k PPD, upper left corner of the FahMon


----------



## intelfan

Oops, I meant how do you calculate how many members are actively participating?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 
Oops, I meant how do you calculate how many members are actively participating?

I'm guessing they are dividing the total PPD the OCNChimpin is getting by our average. But that is a guess.


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 
Oops, I meant how do you calculate how many members are actively participating?

I think Knitelife was comparing how much PPD OCNchimpin was producing for OCN compared to all the PPD produced for OCN. He came up with about 84% of points OCN members were producing were going to OCNchimpin.


----------



## Sullivan

Keep it up OCN! Great job!


----------



## grunion

Thank goodness for FAHwatch, popped up on my fifth EUE.
Gave me a chance to fix things before my core went to sleep, had to lower my shaders 1 strap









Attachment 107842


----------



## ducrider

I have 1 rig thats not chimpin cause I'm too lazy to hook up a moniter and mouse to change it but I have my sig which is about 7k today and my sons which is about 1.2k.So I am still getting points from the 3rd rig but it is about 900 to 1k ppd.


----------



## tofunater

I just got another 8800gt on line, pushing out an additional 4-5k.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Guys don't let up till it's over, but regardless of the points we win just from the fact that we have 85% participation. That is a bigger spanking than the points could ever be.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
Couldn't agree more and maybe if more teams had 84% of their members contribute they could make the race a bit closer.


----------



## K092084

As soon as my 9800gtx+ finished its 1888 point WU it will be folding for OCNChimpin as well.

Can't wait to get my 2nd gx2 back on friday.


----------



## Lyric

why does ocnchimpin show no updates for 12pm or 3pm? only 6pm....


----------



## Knitelife

What does OCNChimpin do between folding updates?


YouTube - Chimpanzee Riding A Segway


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
You know it's really disgusting to see members from another team complaining about BW and his blades.

"Well if OCN didn't have BW we'd be winning, boo friggin hoo".
And what if a certain team didn't have their blade folder, where would they be?

It's just the stress! They are running around with there hands in the air, Cept for the level headed ones! And those scare me! They have the EVGA techs ramped up now and there's talk of getting XS onboard to help as well as considering renting blades for the duration!

So they are pushing hard.

IT looks like a beehive on there forums now.

We had better keep our nose's to the grindstone. I got a feeling this is going to be a flash finish.


----------



## Knitelife

OCNChimpin training for the Chimp Challenge

How can the beat this.


YouTube - HILARIOUS - monkey kung fu


----------



## tofunater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
It's just the stress! They are running around with there hands in the air, Cept for the level headed ones! And those scare me! They have the EVGA techs ramped up now and there's talk of getting XS onboard to help as well as considering renting blades for the duration!

So they are pushing hard.

IT looks like a beehive on there forums now.

We had better keep our nose's to the grindstone. I got a feeling this is going to be a flash finish.

Yikes. Gotta keep pushing. Looks like we might wanna conscript some more folders







What major hitters aren't participating?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
It's just the stress! They are running around with there hands in the air, Cept for the level headed ones! And those scare me! They have the EVGA techs ramped up now and there's talk of getting XS onboard to help as well as considering renting blades for the duration!

So they are pushing hard.

IT looks like a beehive on there forums now.

We had better keep our nose's to the grindstone. I got a feeling this is going to be a flash finish.

Yeah I didn't expect EVGA to give up....we just keep chugging, they have to not only produce more points but they have to catch up first.


----------



## Knitelife

The other teams chimps realize they are not winning.


YouTube - CareerBuilder.com: Monkey Business (Up - Down Profitability)


----------



## Tweex

Wow the EVGA boards are exploding. We need to add as much folding power as possible before the rent-a-center opens tomarrow morning....


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweex* 
Wow the EVGA boards are exploding. We need to add as much folding power as possible before the rent-a-center opens tomarrow morning....









OMG! Slam!


----------



## intelfan

http://clintdavis.us/chimp_challenge_2009/index.php

Still higher than Evga. (Rate wise)


----------



## Knitelife

Let them blow off some steam. If they can summon up enough money to rent blade servers for 3 days I say more power too them. Win or loose, OCN will put up a good fight. And if thats what it takes to beat mighty OCNChimpin, so be it.

I am proud of our team and what we are doing. Let the other forums figure out how to beat us.


----------



## tweek43110

Sorry to get into this late, but my 8800s in the race now


----------



## Lelin

Just put my GPU in the race!


----------



## tofunater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Let them blow off some steam. If they can summon up enough money to rent blade servers for 3 days I say more power too them. Win or loose, OCN will put up a good fight. And if thats what it takes to beat mighty OCNChimpin, so be it.

I am proud of our team and what we are doing. Let the other forums figure out how to beat us.

It's all for the cause and if they are willing to throw even more cash at it, the more benefit to the project. What we have accomplished is astonishing, 84% probably more now as more and more switch over is a totally unexpected embracement of the team spirit. Congrats OCN, lets fold on!!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 
http://clintdavis.us/chimp_challenge_2009/index.php

Still higher than Evga. (Rate wise)

OMG look at6 that graph! EVGA has gone to sheet!

Quote:

May 6, 2009 - The EVGApes was too light of a blue for some people to see clearly. I've changed the color to brown. It will show up on the 6pm update.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweek43110* 
Sorry to get into this late, but my 8800s in the race now


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lelin* 
Just put my GPU in the race!

Welcome to the party!



































:b and:










































: thumb:



































:ap plaud:










































: band:










































: drink:



































:medi eval:


----------



## nitteo

I sense alot of panic on the EVGA threads...they are a good team, but for this year's race they ran into the wrong Chimp. OCNChimpin is on a roll!


----------



## gbrilliantq

I just started back up for this.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweek43110* 
Sorry to get into this late, but my 8800s in the race now


Quote:


Originally Posted by *gbrilliantq* 
I just started back up for this.












































:c heers:









http://www.evga.com/forums/m.asp?m=100649806


----------



## Danbeme32

Wow I am totally amazed...........







..... That is what I love about this forum....When it is time to get together as a team...We kick some royal







.........


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
It's just the stress! They are running around with there hands in the air, Cept for the level headed ones! And those scare me! They have the EVGA techs ramped up now and there's talk of getting XS onboard to help as well as considering renting blades for the duration!

So they are pushing hard.

IT looks like a beehive on there forums now.

We had better keep our nose's to the grindstone. I got a feeling this is going to be a flash finish.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Let them blow off some steam. If they can summon up enough money to rent blade servers for 3 days I say more power too them. Win or loose, OCN will put up a good fight. And if thats what it takes to beat mighty OCNChimpin, so be it.

I am proud of our team and what we are doing. Let the other forums figure out how to beat us.


Wait so they are mad at us for giving away prizes. Cause that is not the point behind folding?

When they rent out blade servers to win a silly competition ? Seems kinda hypocritical.


----------



## Mikecdm

According to my math, we have already broken the 5 million point mark









OCNChimpin 5,039,552
EVGApes 3,203,451


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
According to my math, we have already broken the 5 million point mark









OCNChimpin 5,039,552
EVGApes 3,203,451

The next update should be close.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
The next update should be close.

Knitelife -

None of us can Thank you enough for spearheading this, AND giving up great gifts for those in the competition....

You are a real leader!!


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLKKROW* 
Wait so they are mad at us for giving away prizes. Cause that is not the point behind folding?

When they rent out blade servers to win a silly competition ? Seems kinda hypocritical.

it's all good. more money towards folding is how i look at it.


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Knitelife -

None of us can Thank you enough for spearheading this, AND giving up great gifts for those in the competition....

You are a real leader!!









I admit I am enjoying this quite a bit. Nothing like being the captain of the team thats in the lead. I may have posted a few threads, but OCN folders is doing the work.


----------



## H3||scr3am

go team go


----------



## intelfan

We're proud to have you as the leader because you represent all of us. You may of only posted a few times but thank you for tirelessly spending your time and efforts towards folding. Hopefully folders agree with me.

We couldn't accomplish what we have so far without everyone's contributions.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
it's all good. more money towards folding is how i look at it.









I know i understand that. I dont care if there are prizes or if they rent blade servers. But it was just kinda odd, people accusing us of cheating, then saying giving prizes away is not morally right.

Just kinda upsets me, we are just a ton of folders putting out less then 10k ppd. And we all got together to win this thing. Yes we have farms and big blade servers folding. But all in all we are just a bunch of single people folding for the same reason.

Im really proud of OCN for doing this, for pulling together. I have noticed that ever since i started on OCN that folding has become a huge thing lately. And i thank everyone for contributing and i thank the admin/mods/everyone who throws in prizes and does little fun competitions.

thanks

-Kyle G


----------



## repo_man

:d


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
I admit I am enjoying this quite a bit. Nothing like being the captain of the team thats in the lead. I may have posted a few threads, but OCN folders is doing the work.

Whether we finish first or last your commitment, organization and professionalism should be commended.
You have proven yourself a true leader.

Thank you for everything you have done


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLKKROW* 
I know i understand that. I dont care if there are prizes or if they rent blade servers. But it was just kinda odd, people accusing us of cheating, then saying giving prizes away is not morally right.

Just kinda upsets me, we are just a ton of folders putting out less then 10k ppd. And we all got together to win this thing. Yes we have farms and big blade servers folding. But all in all we are just a bunch of single people folding for the same reason.

Im really proud of OCN for doing this, for pulling together. I have noticed that ever since i started on OCN that folding has become a huge thing lately. And i thank everyone for contributing and i thank the admin/mods/everyone who throws in prizes and does little fun competitions.

thanks

-Kyle G

though i think OCN had done something similar in the past as evga. evga was giving out prizes for folding in general.. and ocn criticized them about it.. but soon after OCN had the whole bounty on keeping the #1 spot for x amount of days. they felt that we were hypocrites too.

but you're right.. we do have some pretty big guys around here. they are at the front lines and all the little guys are right behind them as support. shows that every member countns. and its amazing what the member turn out is for OCN. 80+% thats just jaw dropping.

in anycase, lets skip all that and kick some butt!!

fold on brothers and sisters! lets show them all our OCN pride!


----------



## mortimersnerd

I vote Knitelife gets this for the duration of the contest


















Excuse my haste and bad photoshop skills


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
Whether we finish first or last your commitment, organization and professionalism should be commended.
You have proven yourself a true leader.

Thank you for everything you have done









X2 Knitelife, Thanks for all your effort and making this imo, a very successful first year in the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I vote Knitelife gets this for the duration of the contest


















Excuse my haste and bad photoshop skills









haha!! send it BFRD quick!


----------



## Tufelhunden

If we win I want a little chimp challenge 2009 OCN winner's tag in my sig.







Kind of like the Millionaires one. Good idea?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
haha!! send it BFRD quick!

Sent. Lets see if I get a reply.


----------



## h4rdcor3

I was going to pause my 2 8800GTs because my room is currently a furnace, but if EVGA is kickin it into high gear screw that!


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
If we win I want a little chimp challenge 2009 OCN winner's tag in my sig.







Kind of like the Millionaires one. Good idea?

Hey me two! That would rock!!!


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3* 
I was going to pause my 2 8800GTs because my room is currently a furnace, but if EVGA is kickin it into high gear screw that!

thanks for hardwork!! just endure for a couple more days!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
If we win I want a little chimp challenge 2009 OCN winner's tag in my sig.







Kind of like the Millionaires one. Good idea?

that would be brilliant!


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I vote Knitelife gets this for the duration of the contest


















Excuse my haste and bad photoshop skills









Seconded

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
If we win I want a little chimp challenge 2009 OCN winner's tag in my sig.







Kind of like the Millionaires one. Good idea?

Seconded, thirded, fourthded, etc.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
Seconded

Seconded, thirded, fourthded, etc.

i agree with both


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
If we win I want a little chimp challenge 2009 OCN winner's tag in my sig.







Kind of like the Millionaires one. Good idea?

that would be sweet kinda like a I helped win the cc join us next year thing.


----------



## Darius Silver

Man, its stuff like this that makes me proud to be a part of this community. The turn out for this competition is simply awesome (80-84% of OCN folders?). It also feels like we are hitting the perfect spot between being competitive and having fun at the same time









Might have to sign up at MPC and EVGA forums to throw some Poo


----------



## intelfan

http://clintdavis.us/chimp_challenge_2009/index.php

Updated again. There's no stopping us.


----------



## Dee.

A quarter of the way there! And almost a 2 million lead over the next competitor!


----------



## pheoxs

Congrats to everyone for pulling together and pulling 5 Million in under 36 hours!!!


----------



## Zeva

Ocnftw!


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
Seconded

Seconded, thirded, fourthded, etc.

I vote for ChimpDaddy


----------



## azcrazy

nice job people we are kicking some behind


----------



## Knitelife

OP Updated


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
i vote for chimpdaddy

lol


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Wow, well done everyone.







Lets keep it up for few more days and get to the 20 million.


----------



## pheoxs

I just realized.

OCNChimping currently has more points in this competition than:

CPChimps. TSCh!mp, Monkey Bollocks, and [H] ...

*COMBINED*


----------



## h00chi3

This has been so sweet, everyone working together. I got some friends from work to fold just for this also. I just want to say grats toe veryone!


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darius Silver* 
Might have to sign up at MPC and EVGA forums to throw some Poo









I think we should just let our victory speak for us, who needs to go say Naa naa naa boo boo!


----------



## H3||scr3am

wow, go team







also our ETA to 20M points is down to 4 days from the 5 last update







w00t, go team go


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
yes dual SMP clients is possible, and benficial on a quad core processor, although using 2 dual core clients in VM machines on native 64 bit linux will add even more power







search the folding forums fro nofred's vm client

lol no need, he won't ban me lol, I keep him company at night







we're good friends, and folding rivals, he's just angry that I let his trekkie side secrets out to the rest of OCN...Lemans is a hardcore Trekkie, I have proof (spoc suit)

Who are you?


----------



## shinji2k

I don't pay the electricity bill around here so I don't feel right about folding, but I've been paying close attention to this and I'm proud of everyone (including the competition).

Everyone is doing great so far.


----------



## DraganUS

So, by the end of tomorrow we should have almost 4 mil +/- over evga.


----------



## jarble

go team we just trashed a world record for points in 1 day almost 6mil (5,788,574 total) way to go


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
go team we just trashed a world record for points in 1 day almost 6mil (5,788,574 total) way to go









chimpin' ain't easy...


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k* 
I don't pay the electricity bill around here so I don't feel right about folding, but I've been paying close attention to this and I'm proud of everyone (including the competition).

Everyone is doing great so far.









what? come on, just chip in to help with the power bill and join us for the cause


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
what? come on, just chip in to help with the power bill and join us for the cause









I'd love to but my main rig is in pieces and I already have to choose between a root canal and paying my share of this month's bills.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k* 
I'd love to but my main is in pieces and I already have to choose between a root canal and paying my share of this month's bills.

I would rather fold than have a root canal.


----------



## SgtSpike

The latest are in... OCN = 5,450,368, EVGA = 3,597,071. Still holding a 2 million lead.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
I would rather fold than have a root canal.

I concur with this statement has my wisdom teeth got cut and drilled away, about 3 days ago.

Fold on OCN


----------



## lemans81

OCNChimpin - 5,450,368
EVGApes - 3,587,071
maximum_monkey - 2,435,419
T32monkeys - 2,090,800
[H]ardApe - 1,764,701
Monkey_Bollocks - 1,601,188
TSCh!mp - 1,411,396
CPChimps - 548,406


----------



## Inktfish

Dominating


----------



## jarble

CPChimps - 548,406

sad


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
CPChimps - 548,406

sad

awwww, don't be like that, maybe they just don't have the power and hardware like the others, at least, they're trying right? it's still all in the name of folding


----------



## Ravin

Good morning, I'd like to start the day with a 1.9 million point
CHIMP SLAP


----------



## lemans81

OCNChimpin - 5,595,192
EVGApes - 3,814,709
maximum_monkey - 2,557,850
T32monkeys - 2,195,804
[H]ardApe - 1,880,985
Monkey_Bollocks - 1,691,084
TSCh!mp - 1,485,508
CPChimps - 572,091


----------



## H3||scr3am

aw, thats only the 3am update, I thought it would have been the 6am update, but meh, the 6am update will be down the EOC pipe in 15 minutes


----------



## nafljhy

hmm... evga caught up by 100K.... i think we need to put some more distance betweeen us.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
aw, thats only the 3am update, I thought it would have been the 6am update, but meh, the 6am update will be down the EOC pipe in 15 minutes









Did you just drop 100K for us?


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
hmm... evga caught up by 100K.... i think we need to put some more distance betweeen us.









That's right. I think some guys might be easing up because they think we have a nice cushion. EVGA has their own blade server folder. Clamatowas. Who happens to have 2,177,170 so far this week. http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=111065

This is not the time to ease up. It's the time to POUR IT ON!!!









For just FOUR MORE DAYS. Let's get this thing wrapped up guys.

Remember. It ain't over until the fat lady sings









***passing out opera tickets***


----------



## nafljhy

woohoo! my first time to the opera!









in anycase.. i noticed that one of my rigs froze last night.. i've redone my vista settings to make sure it doesn't do it again. so far its been running alot smoother than it did before so i'm hoping no more problems.









if the challenge is still going on when i get back home... i'll turn on another GPU client for ati.


----------



## lemans81

Hopefully I will have my 5000BE and another 8800GS on tonight.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

What a nice score to wake up to! OCN


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
Hopefully I will have my 5000BE and another 8800GS on tonight.

Right on Lemans. Me too









I'm adding an [email protected] SMP and 2 8800GS's. Estimated 8k-10k ppd more.

You and I both know from the SMP competitions that you never ease up. Or risk possible "epic fail"


----------



## Ravin

Amen. No easing up here. I converted an e6300 from dual single core clients to SMP yesterday, although it seems to want to still run non-SMP. Additionally last night one of my VMs shut off, IDK why, but it is back up.

Also got a freind to put his 9800GT online for us last night.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadeMiner* 
Right on Lemans. Me too









I'm adding an [email protected] SMP and 2 8800GS's. Estimated 8k-10k ppd more.

You and I both know from the SMP competitions that you never ease up. Or risk possible "epic fail"

Yep gotta keep hammering....until the fat lady sings.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadeMiner* 
That's right. I think some guys might be easing up because they think we have a nice cushion. EVGA has their own blade server folder. Clamatowas. Who happens to have 2,177,170 so far this week. http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=111065

This is not the time to ease up. It's the time to POUR IT ON!!!









For just FOUR MORE DAYS. Let's get this thing wrapped up guys.

Remember. It ain't over until the fat lady sings









***passing out opera tickets***

Good idea, ill get the comp's at work going to muhahaha.

and if my i7 mobo gets here today ill fire up 4 more smp clients. (at least i think its 4)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
Yep gotta keep hammering....until the fat lady sings.

So far i haven't got any 2665's lol or any 5102's for that matter.


----------



## grunion

Man some of these guys at are really bent about this thumping they're getting.

Actually saying they won't enter the CC again if things don't change


----------



## p0isonapple

OCNChimpin is layin' a damn well beatdown!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Man some of these guys at are really bent about this thumping they're getting.

Actually saying they won't enter the CC again if things don't change









These fools cant take the amazing strength and folding power of OCN's chimp hand.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Man some of these guys at are really bent about this thumping they're getting.

Actually saying they won't enter the CC again if things don't change









My avatar gives them a *Kiss*


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Man some of these guys at are really bent about this thumping they're getting.

Actually saying they won't enter the CC again if things don't change









lol? This is what happens when people go up against a OC forum, were a tight crowd we look out for each other and we have TEAM PRIDE!!!!! GO TEAM GO!


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Man some of these guys at are really bent about this thumping they're getting.

Actually saying they won't enter the CC again if things don't change









Bunch of cry babies. Here's a solution. Quit wasting energy whining and crying about it. Take your







like a man. Buy some new hardware. Learn to overclock. Recruit some powerfolders (or rent some servers).


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
Bunch of cry babies. Here's a solution. Quit wasting energy whining and crying about it. Take your







like a man. Buy some new hardware. Learn to overclock. Recruit some powerfolders (or rent some servers).

This is where RAC comes back into play.


----------



## Tweex

I hear Rent-A-Center has got a 2 for 1 deal on blade servers...







Wait we have news coming in across the lines.....Seems as if EVGApes couldn't wait till the doors opened this morning.


----------



## Mikezilla

Hahaha, nice find!


----------



## Ravin

Anyone notice the licence plate?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
Anyone notice the licence plate?

How it's inverted? Yeah!


----------



## Takendown2

Since i just got to see this page.. and i love all the trash talking, i shall start folding with my GTX 260 again, ive stopped folding 24/7 due to sleeping problems, but since OCN is soo great i'll lose some sleep to get those points


----------



## Ravin

That last update was not so hot guys. Everyone check your rigs to make sure that they are all online.

I also see some guys that are putting up respectable numbers in their own names still.
Why are you Chumpin and not Chimpin???

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takendown2* 
Since i just got to see this page.. and i love all the trash talking, i shall start folding with my GTX 260 again, ive stopped folding 24/7 due to sleeping problems, but since OCN is soo great i'll lose some sleep to get those points









Awesome! We all need to make some sacrifices for this one.


----------



## Tweex

Well I just received an email from EVGA and this is how bad it has gotten on their side:

"We need your help urgently! Starting on Tuesday, May 5th, we need you to change your folding name to EVGApes to help us best our rivals and win the Chimp Challenge. This is the Super Bowl of [email protected]! They say we're not a real threat -- not committed enough. They say we're not going to last -- just a spunky startup. They say we're not selfless enough -- just in it for the bucks. As a single voice, we say NO! We're in it for the cause, and we're COMING FOR YOU. All of us together can do this. Join us for even just a few work units and help us be the first team to reach 20,000,000! Currently, WE ARE LOSING TO OCN, we need every single Folder immediately. Just change your username to EVGApes in your Folding clients. You can find more information here: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...1&key=� http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...1&key=� Thanks, EVGApes PS, if you want to help spread the word, please see this thread: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...1&key=� "











































:c heers:


----------



## Takendown2

is BW folding under his own name or for OCNChimps?


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takendown2* 
is BW folding under his own name or for OCNChimps?

Looks like most of his machines are OCNChimpin, and one lonely quad in his name. Can't blame him for keeping _some_ points can we?


----------



## lemans81

OCNChimpin - 5,867,186
EVGApes - 4,243,253
maximum_monkey - 2,814,231
T32monkeys - 2,421,010
[H]ardApe - 2,078,929
Monkey_Bollocks - 1,883,087
TSCh!mp - 1,652,775
CPChimps - 629,235


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
OCNChimpin - 5,867,186
EVGApes - 4,243,253
maximum_monkey - 2,814,231
T32monkeys - 2,421,010
[H]ardApe - 2,078,929
Monkey_Bollocks - 1,883,087
TSCh!mp - 1,652,775
CPChimps - 629,235

Oh wow, they recruited a little bit.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Its nice to see the EVGA gang pulling out all the stops. Lets remember that this is all for a good cause and I for one welcome the competition.
It seems we have new members switching over every hour so lets put the pedal to the metal and see if we can increase our lead.

Go OCN go !!!!!!


----------



## mrwesth

Look at:: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

We nearly hit 5,800,000 pts for the team yesterday!

So sick!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrwesth* 
Look at:: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

We nearly hit 5,800,000 pts for the team yesterday!

So sick!

Why can't we do that when we aren't Chimpin?


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
That last update was not so hot guys. Everyone check your rigs to make sure that they are all online.

*I also see some guys that are putting up respectable numbers in their own names still.*
Why are you Chumpin and not Chimpin???

Awesome! We all need to make some sacrifices for this one.









That was already discussd Here (Posts 250, 252, 259 etc.)
Also the valiant efforts and teamwork resulting in our stratospheric OCNChimpin participation percentage!

Sidenote:
The most recent EOC *Points update*:
OCNChimpin *271,994*
out of a total of *474,121* for OCN








Cheers Chimps








[Edit] EOC All users List-Individual Overall rank
Sorted by *Points Today* EVGA is ahead :swearing:
Sorted by *Points for the week* we're *#1 in the WORLD* even ahead of PS3 and *~3 Mill clear of EVGA!!*
Sorted by *24hr Avg* OCNChimpin is #2 (right behind PS3 and well ahead of EVGA)





















Way to go Chimps


----------



## SgtSpike

I would fold on my Q6600 if it didn't get so hot... someone want to loan me a cooler?







I might turn on the GPU client at least when I get home though.


----------



## admin

Amazing work team.

Keep those WUs coming! Everything counts!

I am getting really thirsty and can't wait to buy a round of drinks


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Amazing work team.

Keep those WUs coming! Everything counts!

I am getting really thirsty and can't wait to buy a round of drinks









You realize one of these days a bunch of us are going to take youup on that and show up in Canada and basically take over a pub for the night....and it is all going to be on your tab


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
You realize one of these days a bunch of us are going to take youup on that and show up in Canada and basically take over a pub for the night....and it is all going to be on your tab









I'll be there.


----------



## admin

I'll host an event in Toronto if we can get 40-50 there







I will host one in NY next month if we have enough people too. Happy to do it


----------



## SgtSpike

Did anyone else notice that we've beat the single-user scores for "anonymous" AND "PS3" for the week-long scores so far?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...t.php?s=&srt=3


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
I'll host an event in Toronto if we can get 40-50 there







I will host one in NY next month if we have enough people too. Happy to do it









Make a thread so we can sign up.









@ Sgt Spike: Yes, I saw that too.


----------



## smoke12291

need moar points!

MOAR!


----------



## tonyhague

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Did anyone else notice that we've beat the single-user scores for "anonymous" AND "PS3" for the week-long scores so far?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...t.php?s=&srt=3

looking at the link....it looks like evga have nearly 200k more points than us so far today...I do hope I'm misreading the stats


----------



## Benladesh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonyhague* 
looking at the link....it looks like evga have nearly 200k more points than us so far today...I do hope I'm misreading the stats

you're right. Hopefully they were only wus brought over from the previous update. We need to get a move on guys! If you think you can get someone folding, please do it. We need all the resources we can get


----------



## laxrunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
I'll host an event in Toronto if we can get 40-50 there







I will host one in NY next month if we have enough people too. Happy to do it









WOO road trip!


----------



## l337h4l

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweex* 
Well I just received an email from EVGA and this is how bad it has gotten on their side:

"We need your help urgently! Starting on Tuesday, May 5th, we need you to change your folding name to EVGApes to help us best our rivals and win the Chimp Challenge. This is the Super Bowl of [email protected]! They say we're not a real threat -- not committed enough. They say we're not going to last -- just a spunky startup. They say we're not selfless enough -- just in it for the bucks. As a single voice, we say NO! We're in it for the cause, and we're COMING FOR YOU. All of us together can do this. Join us for even just a few work units and help us be the first team to reach 20,000,000! Currently, WE ARE LOSING TO OCN, we need every single Folder immediately. Just change your username to EVGApes in your Folding clients. You can find more information here: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...1&key=� http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...1&key=� Thanks, EVGApes PS, if you want to help spread the word, please see this thread: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...1&key=� "











































:c heers:
















You only got that email because you folded for EVGA or are folding for them currently


----------



## Knitelife

I dont want to take away from the urgency to keep up the pace, but I know that some are getting concerned about any one update where they make up some ground on us. It is the nature of folding stats to be this way. They may make up 200K on one update, then we out do them by 500K the next. The current difference between what the official points site and stanfords site is about 550K for EVGA and about 1million points for OCN. As you can see, the next update will likely swing in our direction again. And the one after they may come back at us strong.

Official Chimp Challenge Numbers HERE
OCNChimpin Stanford Stats HERE
EVGApes Stanford Stats HERE

The point I am trying to make is just keep folding and dont take any one update as a trend.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337h4l* 
You only got that email because you folded for EVGA or are folding for them currently

EVGA has gone on a crazy recruitment frenzy.(Well, their members have)

I had a few IM's through Xfire from guys I know asking to switch over and fold for EVGApes, then checked my email and had a few more.

And you're right Knitelife, it'll be a jungle with chimps swinging to and fro tree to tree on each update. But in the end I think we have planty of vines to swing on


----------



## epidemic

Because I fail at life and paying attention I just switched over








So in ~2 hours I will start putting up points for Chimpin.


----------



## gr8racr

Great epidemic we need all points we can get to keep the distance large


----------



## The Fryer

ok guys i am in. sorry i haven been on much and another member told me about this to i changed gpu and smp right then. i am in and will leave it going 24/7 till we are done. i know i don't put out a lot but hey it helps. now lets do this troops, lets show them we are the one true champs..


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
ok guys i am in. sorry i haven been on much and another member told me about this to i changed gpu and smp right then. i am in and will leave it going 24/7 till we are done. i know i don't put out a lot but hey it helps. now lets do this troops, lets show them we are the one true champs..

I think you meant "lets show them we are the one true CHIMPS"


----------



## Lyric

I am debating on turning on my SMP Client, even though it runs at like 65*C @ 4.1GHz....just to give us a points bonus, but i don't want to damage or kill my chip. >.<

right now I just have my gpu folding @ around 9,000 PPD


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
I think you meant "lets show them we are the one true CHIMPS"









lol yup, i was not thinking.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyric* 
I am debating on turning on my SMP Client, even though it runs at like 65*C @ 4.1GHz....just to give us a points bonus, but i don't want to damage or kill my chip. >.<

right now I just have my gpu folding @ around 9,000 PPD

Throw that baby on, 65c won't hurt an E8400, they can hit 71.4c with no worries at all.









And ok, who are the OCN'ers who went to EVGApes? Was checking out their forum and a few of the guys said they grabbed some of us from OCN to fold for them. http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...2&mpage=1&key=

Funny thing is, they said I was one of them


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyric* 
I am debating on turning on my SMP Client, even though it runs at like 65*C @ 4.1GHz....just to give us a points bonus, but i don't want to damage or kill my chip. >.<

right now I just have my gpu folding @ around 9,000 PPD

Or just temporarily clock it down to like 3.5ghz if you're worried about it. But definitely fold!!


----------



## Valicious

got another gx2 core up an running, at 53k


----------



## Zeva

oh geeze the gap is getting smaller!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeva* 
oh geeze the gap is getting smaller!

Eh, it's okay. We're still going strong.


----------



## nafljhy

no its not okay, we want to put as much distance between evga and us as possible. gotta remember that clam has servers under tehir name too.. so any update could seriously close the gap. ><


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
no its not okay, we want to put as much distance between evga and us as possible. gotta remember that clam has servers under tehir name too.. so any update could seriously close the gap. ><

Mine is folding as hard as it can. XD


----------



## Sullivan

Evga doesn't seem as far a way as they were last night...


----------



## nafljhy

i know right? we need more members to fold under OCNChimpin!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
i know right? we need more members to fold under OCNChimpin!









I know. ARRRGH! I want us to get MOAR!


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
no its not okay, we want to put as much distance between evga and us as possible. gotta remember that clam has servers under tehir name too.. so any update could seriously close the gap. ><

Yea no kidding.


----------



## Darius Silver

Any new numbers of how many OCN folders are under OCNChimpin? Lets get together







and fling all our poo:turd: at EVGApes~!

(For fun of coarse ^_^)


----------



## tonyhague

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darius Silver* 
Any new numbers of how many OCN folders are under OCNChimpin? Lets get together







and fling all our poo:turd: at EVGApes~!

(For fun of coarse ^_^)

1327 processors


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonyhague* 
1327 processors 

Wow. I wish I alone had that kind of power.


----------



## Knitelife

Our warning beacons far out to sea have identified a large wave of points heading towards the shore of the Chimp Challenge. It is suggested that all move to high ground for safety. The OCN Tsunami is estimated to make landfall in about 1 hour from now. Please take this warning seriously and prepare. This one will be a big one boys and girls!!


YouTube - Mega Tsunami Incredible Footage


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Our warning beacons far out to sea have identified a large wave of points heading towards the shore of the Chimp Challenge. It is suggested that all move to high ground for safety. The OCN Tsunami is estimated to make landfall in about 1 hour from now. Please take this warning seriously and prepare. This one will be a big one boys and girls!!

*Grabs a surf board and gets ready to ride the gravy train of points* XD


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyric* 
I am debating on turning on my SMP Client, even though it runs at like 65*C @ 4.1GHz....just to give us a points bonus, but i don't want to damage or kill my chip. >.<

right now I just have my gpu folding @ around 9,000 PPD

Drop a few Mhz => Drop the vcore => Drop the temps => Fold without killing your chip => Profit!!!

Alternatively, use this:


----------



## gr8racr

after a lot of reading I have switched my [email protected] cpu over to smp vmware 2 instances on a [email protected] 3060Hz 90-100% load. temps only 44-48 deg avg. would clock higher but fsb or ram becomes unstable at higher speeds , also using 8800 gt dont know what my ppd will be but has got to improve on what I was getting adding the smp.


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Drop a few Mhz => Drop the vcore => Drop the temps => Fold without killing your chip => Profit!!!

Alternatively, use this:

I turned on notfred's client...should be an extra 3840 ppd on top of what i was already getting from the start of this contest.


----------



## Zeva

sweet back at 2mill lead ish


----------



## laxrunner

Update just came out, and we just put another 500k on EVGA and are now leading by over 2M points.


----------



## Knitelife

Nice million point update chimps.
OP Updated


----------



## gr8racr

great news Need more


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Nice to see the gap growing a bit and all the OCN chimp's jumping in with both feet.


----------



## Zeva

Gratz knite on the headchimp flame


----------



## Cerberus

Muaahahahahah fold moar


----------



## nafljhy

nice head chimp flame!
















YAYUH!!! 2M ahead of evga now!


----------



## Mikecdm

Even that update is a little behind. According to my math and stanford, actual scores as of right now are as follows.

OCNChimpin 7,882,015
EVGApes 5,284,888
maximum_monkey 3,432,728

2.6 million point lead is awesome. Keep it up and we'll be approaching the half way mark very soon.


----------



## tweek43110

Alrighty guys I got 7 more cores (My mains quad, lappys core2, and an old athlon64) into the race along with my 8800. Hopefully itll help a little bit.

Ill try to get the another 5 to work by the end of the day


----------



## Knitelife

Thanks for the Head Chimp Flame. I did not notice it to someone pointed it out. Thats pretty awsome.


----------



## Zeva

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
Even that update is a little behind. According to my math and stanford, actual scores as of right now are as follows.

OCNChimpin 7,882,015
EVGApes 5,284,888
maximum_monkey 3,432,728

2.6 million point lead is awesome. Keep it up and we'll be approaching the half way mark very soon.

How are you comming up these numbers?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeva* 
How are you comming up these numbers?

Look in the OP. There's a big HERE button.


----------



## The Fryer

Math?







sorry i had to.


----------



## SgtSpike

Just put my 8800GT online (we'll see how it does with the new GPUTool overclock) and two cores of my Q6600 (all 4 would get too hot).


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonyhague* 
1327 processors 


WE NEED 10 MORE CHIPS! GO GO GO GO GO

[/yelling]


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
WE NEED 10 MORE CHIPS! GO GO GO GO GO

[/yelling]

*facepalm*


----------



## SgtSpike

We're at 1330 now...


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
We're at 1330 now...









I can do 3, I think.


----------



## tofunater

Just listening to my zune and this came up


YouTube - Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc.


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeva* 
How are you comming up these numbers?


To get a quick look ahead to what the next update may contain:

Check the most current numbers on Stanfords Site >>HERE<<










Next Check the Official Chimp Challenge Numbers >>HERE<<










Subtract the Chimp Challenge Total from the Stanford Total and that will give you the number of points that we have submitted, but have not yet made it to the Chimp Challenge update. Keep in mind not all the points show up on the next update all the time. But the do eventually.

12,435,020 - 11,409,739 = *1,025,281*

So there is still another *1,025,281* points just waiting to be updated.

You can do the same with other Teams Chimps as well to see who has more points in the que for the next update.

EVGApes Chimp >>HERE<<


----------



## Inktfish

Doesn't your total score from stanford also count the time we spend folding BEFORE the challenge?

Correct me if wrong


----------



## 455buick

Thanks Knitelife!!

If that's true... We already have a 5 million point lead!!!









Ok ~ 4,928,401 points "exactly" according to Stanford!!









Lets keep it going!


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
Doesn't your total score from stanford also count the time we spend folding BEFORE the challenge?

Correct me if wrong









Hi Inktfish....

Yes it does.... But we are still kickin' some booty!!!


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
Doesn't your total score from stanford also count the time we spend folding BEFORE the challenge?

Correct me if wrong









Yes. But it will not change the calculation he is doing here.


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
Doesn't your total score from stanford also count the time we spend folding BEFORE the challenge?

Correct me if wrong









It does, but keep in mind, all we are doing in is looking at the difference, which is what is pending to update. The Current Points (column 6) on the Chimp Challenge Stats page includes all points for the chimp, so we use it rather than the Points (column 2) so we get an accurate number. Now if you take column 2 and add it to what you get from my math above, you would end up with what our chimp should be at on the next update.

Hope that made sense. In the middle of writing a big ugly Stored Proc in T-SQL so I am in data mode







.


----------



## Inktfish

Ah
just like that








Thanks for the heads up


----------



## mortimersnerd

Wow, I'm liking these 1 mil point updates. We should do that every time


----------



## Inktfish

Only 1 million :<
MOAR


----------



## lemans81

Another great wake up to us kicking butt.


----------



## wierdo124

GTX260 is here and fired up!


----------



## lemans81

Hey knifelite got his chief chimp tag...sweet.


----------



## epidemic

I wish I had a big enough power supply to pop my Gtx260 in my case with my 285









*EDIT* I am going to try and steal my Dad's 9800GT and see if I can get it running in here with the 285


----------



## mortimersnerd

I think you can change the first statement in the first post Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
We have inched into the #1 spot just ahead of EVGA by a very narrow margin. Nice job guys, lets keep it up.

Maybe something to the extent of: We have had a WU explosion and are currently sitting in 1st place with a 2 million point lead


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I think you can change the first statement in the first post Knitelife

Maybe something to the extent of: We have had a WU explosion and are currently sitting in 1st place with a 2 million point lead










I changed it, but lets not get too cocky it isn't over yet.


----------



## intelfan

http://clintdavis.us/chimp_challenge_2009/index.php

Our lead might start to diminish soon, Talonman got up 500 blade servers or so he said.


----------



## Knitelife

Another great update guys!!


----------



## SgtSpike

Wow, up by almost 3 million points now!


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
If we win I want a little chimp challenge 2009 OCN winner's tag in my sig.







Kind of like the Millionaires one. Good idea?

I think that is an OUTSTANDING idea! Think of it this way, some folks fold for prizes, points, the cure, the post bit.....a free bit of advertising to all the new members that come on the site and they see that below all of our siggy blocks. That alone would generate questions and perhaps get folks to compete in next year's challenge that will surely be EXTREMELY competitive!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
Just listening to my zune and this came up

YouTube - Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc.










One of my fav songs/band!

Some folks here know the stresses I am going through over the next few months with surgeries etc and my work is really tough right now....this Chimp Challenge is something I look forward to each day when I get home and before I go to work! The teamwork that has been displayed here really makes my day go that much better!

Thank you to EVERYONE here that is helping out in every little way.
















I am grateful for finding such an AWESOME community of folks....a little section of my life that some may call odd/strange (internet friends????







)....but is something that I have come to cherish dearly over the past few months. From support in building my first PC, teaching me things I never thought I would understand, and enlightening me on the benefits of folding......I SALUTE YOU GUYS!!!!!

Let's keep up the GREAT TEAMWORK!!!!!!!


----------



## laxrunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 
http://clintdavis.us/chimp_challenge_2009/index.php

Our lead might start to diminish soon, Talonman got up 500 blade servers or so he said.

I think you read his post wrong:

Quote:

Thanks...

I wanted to come back so bad and report...

Brace for impact, 500 blades were just fired up for the EVGApes.

Would have been huge.
He tried to get his company's servers but they shot him down.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
I changed it, but lets not get too cocky it isn't over yet.

Exactly!

Victory with grace. Defeat with dignity.


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Victory with grace. Defeat with dignity.









Well said


----------



## H3||scr3am

w0w, g0 t34m amazing updates


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
w0w, g0 t34m amazing updates









Omg omg omg omg omg omg. I am so exstatic!


----------



## Darius Silver

Go OCN go! 10 million here we come


----------



## nafljhy

go team! this is just amazing!!!!


----------



## gbrilliantq

Outstanding update again.

Go OCN!


----------



## Mikezilla

I have all of my clients running full steam ahead!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laxrunner* 
I think you read his post wrong:
He tried to get his company's servers but they shot him down.

That stinks. It would of added a lot of fun to the competition. Its not as fun being ahead by a few million points as it is when your fighting for the spot by a few 100,000.


----------



## intelfan

Oh, lol silly me, I almost died from a heart attack.


----------



## Tweex

I have 2 more 9800GX2s coming online tonight. And I am working on getting my buddy to fold his tri 280 system. OOO and I also got a friend of mine to fold his 295....I am out of breath.....been asking everyone to fold.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweex* 
I have 2 more 9800GX2s coming online tonight. And I am working on getting my buddy to fold his tri 280 system. OOO and I also got a friend of mine to fold his 295....I am out of breath.....been asking everyone to fold.

Take a deep breath and ask some more!


----------



## SgtSpike

So what happened to clam at EVGA?


----------



## Ravin

Found a working Gateway PIII on the sidewalk today(students are leaving town and ditching perfectly good hardware)....I'm going to wipe the HDD and fire it up ASAP.


----------



## Tweex

Just dropped some more points off to Stanford...2 1888 pointers. My 295 just loves those wonderful 1888 pointers...it just goes nom nom nom nom.


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
That stinks. It would of added a lot of fun to the competition. Its not as fun being ahead by a few million points as it is when your fighting for the spot by a few 100,000.

a few 100,000? Try a few million. If EVGA got ahold of 500 additional blade servers and added them to the mix, we'd be blown away like dust in the wind, it wouldn't even be a challenge for them.

Good thing he got denied permission.


----------



## SgtSpike

Man, we completely skipped over 1337 total processors. Was 1327, then 1330, then 1334, now 1345. Sheesh guys, way to uncoordinate!








http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...ame=OCNChimpin


----------



## Tweex

Am I reading the EVGA boards right? Clamatowas doesn't have his servers up or at least all of them?


----------



## nafljhy

lol.. i mean competition wise.. yes.. its a good thing BUT folding wise, it sucks though.. that was alot of folding potential right there..


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweex* 
Am I reading the EVGA boards right? Clamatowas doesn't have his servers up or at least all of them?

From a post made earlier he is only putting out about 500k, he doesn't have half of them for some reason.

Post# 297

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337h4l* 
I dont think so Clam lost 4 racks about 1/2 his servers he is only putting out about 500k if you subtract that from EVGAs total and take off BW 2.4 Million PPD from OCN, EVGA would probably come out on top. Its unfortunate the race would be much closer, but we are still spear heading and pushing the rest of our team for more.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyric* 
a few 100,000? Try a few million. If EVGA got ahold of 500 additional blade servers and added them to the mix, we'd be blown away like dust in the wind, it wouldn't even be a challenge for them.

Good thing he got denied permission.

By the time they got them online we would be nearly to 20 mil....


----------



## tofunater

ETA to 20 mil ~3 days
Rockin their socks off boys. Keep it up


----------



## intelfan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
By the time they got them online we would be nearly to 20 mil....

Not really, there's some kind of script that makes setting up servers a snap.


----------



## rx7racer

Doing good OCN, let's keep this up.

Even though we have a slight cushion anything can/could happen, so this is no time for getting lax and thinking we got this.

Does a dragster slow down if he knows he's about to win....nope he keeps the pedal to the metal to slaughter his competition!!!








No Holds Bar... All Out....A$$ Kicking... Chimp raging Is what we're all about!


















Edit: An hour later........


----------



## intelfan

http://clintdavis.us/chimp_challenge_2009/index.php

updated.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 
http://clintdavis.us/chimp_challenge_2009/index.php

updated.

Keep up the good work OCN!

EDIT: ~2k more points coming in 3 minutes from my GPU.


----------



## admin

Great job team! Keep it coming!


----------



## The Fryer

just checked and i have got a 1888 point work unit.. that should help with points, only thing is it will take me 8hrs to finish it.. man i need a new card. 3641ppd. not what i would like to have but better than nothing i gess. my cpu is pushing 901ppd.


----------



## h00chi3

It's OCNChimpin baby..
It's OCNChimpin, folding proteins
Feel me.. uh-huh uhh, uh-huh..
Ge-ge-geyeah, geyeah
Ge-ge-geyeah, geyeah..

You know I - fold em, send em, download em, complete em
Cause I do love to help em
Take em of the server, keep em folding good
But I don't have to fold em
First time I did I was breezin
Talkin bout, "What's the reasons?"
I'm a folder in every sense of the word, son
Better trust than believe em
In the cut where I keep em
til I need a WU, til I need to beat the diseases
Then it's, beep beep and I'm pickin em up
Let em play with the overclock in the box
Many EVGA haters wanna put OCN face in ruff
Pass em and take the title
Just because you got good chip, I'ma break bread
so you can be livin it up? Nah I..
parts with nothin, y'all be frontin
Me give my chip to a noobie?
Not for nothin, never happen
I'll be forever folding
Heart cold as assassins, I got no passion
I got no patience
And I hate waitin on downloads..
HardOCP get yo' ass in
And let's Fo-o-o-o-o-OLD.. check em out now
FO-O-O-O-O-OLD, yeah
And let's Fo-o-o-o-o-OLD.. check em out now
FO-O-O-O-O-OLD, yeah

We doin.. OCNChimpin, we folding proteins
Check em out now
OCNChimpin, on Intel B.L.A.D.'s
We doin.. OCNChimpin up in O.C.N.
It's just KniteLife, Nitteo, and Barnettworks
Yo yo yo.. OCNChimpin, folding proteins
We doin - OCNChimpin, on Intel B.L.A.D.'s
We doin.. OCNChimpin up in O.C.N.
It's just that 455buick, Gibby, and the rest of the team!


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
just checked and i have got a 1888 point work unit.. that should help with points, only thing is it will take me 8hrs to finish it.. man i need a new card. 3641ppd. not what i would like to have but better than nothing i gess. my cpu is pushing 901ppd.

Dont worry i know how you feel i get a lot of those also


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h00chi3* 
It's OCNChimpin baby..
It's OCNChimpin, folding proteins
Feel me.. uh-huh uhh, uh-huh..
Ge-ge-geyeah, geyeah
Ge-ge-geyeah, geyeah..

You know I - fold em, send em, download em, complete em
Cause I do love to help em
Take em of the server, keep em folding good
But I don't have to fold em
First time I did I was breezin
Talkin bout, "What's the reasons?"
I'm a folder in every sense of the word, son
Better trust than believe em
In the cut where I keep em
til I need a WU, til I need to beat the diseases
Then it's, beep beep and I'm pickin em up
Let em play with the overclock in the box
Many EVGA haters wanna put OCN face in ruff
Pass em and take the title
Just because you got good chip, I'ma break bread
so you can be livin it up? Nah I..
parts with nothin, y'all be frontin
Me give my chip to a noobie?
Not for nothin, never happen
I'll be forever folding
Heart cold as assassins, I got no passion
I got no patience
And I hate waitin on downloads..
HardOCP get yo' ass in
And let's Fo-o-o-o-o-OLD.. check em out now
FO-O-O-O-O-OLD, yeah
And let's Fo-o-o-o-o-OLD.. check em out now
FO-O-O-O-O-OLD, yeah

We doin.. OCNChimpin, we folding proteins
Check em out now
OCNChimpin, on Intel B.L.A.D.'s
We doin.. OCNChimpin up in O.C.N.
It's just KniteLife, Nitteo, and Barnettworks
Yo yo yo.. OCNChimpin, folding proteins
We doin - OCNChimpin, on Intel B.L.A.D.'s
We doin.. OCNChimpin up in O.C.N.
It's just that 455buick, Gibby, and the rest of the team!

I wondered when we would get a theme song lol


----------



## BLKKROW

I think my client is blowing up.

When i move my mouse over it, it says 3000/2000?

but when i look at Fahmon it is still folding well.

but when i go to the display it says cant resolve host name?


----------



## SlicketyRickety

8 mil







Nice!


----------



## wierdo124

Gibs and lemans are gonna get their ranks killed lol. Gonna take a year to get 'em back!


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Gibs and lemans are gonna get their ranks killed lol. Gonna take a year to get 'em back!

And then it'll be time for another Chimp Challenge! Yay for competition, and good job so far everyone!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

My business partners decided to leave work early today so I took it upon myself to configure their computers to fold for OCNChimpin







It should give us about 15k more and better yet they will have no idea that I did anything.


----------



## 455buick

Hey Extreme Newbie...

That was really quite nice of you!!!









All for a good cause!


----------



## 455buick

Hey folks I was checking some of the "other" forums and it's interesting to see what they are saying and seeing...

OCC ~ http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=605350

Nice group of guys and gals!


----------



## 455buick

Some other thoughts on the "other" web sites....

Max PC are hopin' for miracles!!









Where is the [H]????









EVGA are still talking about clams problems...









Keep it going folks! We are the talk of the web, because of our collective folding prowess!!


----------



## Knitelife

Great sportsmanship they are showing over at ocforums. In it for the fun and the cause, win or lose.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Great sportsmanship they are showing over at ocforums. In it for the fun and the cause, win or lose.

Hi Knitelife...

I would agree whole heartedly!! Great group...









And I read a few of your posts... Pretty funny stuff! SpiderMonkey will NEVER visit any other site.... Maybe he or she should re-consider???


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

I have to admit at first when I heard about this challenge I was skeptical about the motivation of it...now that I see how beautiful it is I can't say enough good things about it. I only wish it happened more often.
You are all wonderful caring people and it warms my heart to see so many strangers banning together to help the all.

Fold on brothers and sisters!


----------



## Knitelife

Looking like the next update will be pretty modest for us. Hopefully give some of the other teams a chance to make up a few hundred thousand points on us. Either way, looks to be fairly small across the board compared to earlier updates. Of course most large waves are preceded by a backswell. I admit I dont mind the smaller updates so much because they make the big ones that much bigger. Will update as soon as it posts officially.

Lets hit that half way point of 10 million.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK* 
I have to admit at first when I heard about this challenge I was skeptical about the motivation of it...now that I see how beautiful it is I can't say enough good things about it. I only wish it happened more often.
You are all wonderful caring people and it warms my heart to see so many strangers banning together to help the all.

Fold on brothers and sisters!

Hey DD...

I agree... I too was a little skeptical... I was asked a couple of years ago (2007) to help OCC... I didn't at that time.

This is really a lot more fun! And what a total team effort! It is simply awesome... The most excited I've been about folding in awhile! I'm totally engaged...


----------



## intelfan

http://clintdavis.us/chimp_challenge_2009/index.php

Updated.


----------



## Zeva

sweet updates! I think my computer is not folding when i leave though... i left at 30% this morning when i got back it was only at 45% i m not sure if same or diffrent WU though...


----------



## lemans81

OCNChimpin - *8,372,941*
EVGApes - 6,003,553
maximum_monkey - 3,861,727
T32monkeys - 3,231,471
[H]ardApe - 2,864,645
Monkey_Bollocks - 2,525,183
TSCh!mp - 2,241,802
CPChimps - 841,641


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Hey DD...

I agree... I too was a little skeptical... I was asked a couple of years ago (2007) to help OCC... I didn't at that time.

This is really a lot more fun! And what a total team effort! It is simply awesome... The most excited I've been about folding in awhile! I'm totally engaged...

I couldn't agree more! I have been checking the update as soon as it comes up this whole time. This is the feeling I got when I first learned about folding, only x1000. What a team effort! We really came together on this one! I feel closer to you all now in a funny way.









It really shows me that not everyone is the world is a POS. I am honored to spend my time with such good people.


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
OCNChimpin - *8,372,941*
EVGApes - 6,003,553
maximum_monkey - 3,861,727
T32monkeys - 3,231,471
[H]ardApe - 2,864,645
Monkey_Bollocks - 2,525,183
TSCh!mp - 2,241,802
CPChimps - 841,641

Thanks for helping me keep up with the first post Lemans81. You seem to work the Chimp Challenge night shift well.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK* 
I couldn't agree more! I have been checking the update as soon as it comes up this whole time. This is the feeling I got when I first learned about folding, only x1000. What a team effort! We really came together on this one! I feel closer to you all now in a funny way.









It really shows me that not everyone is the world is a POS. I am honored to spend my time with such good people.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Awwww how sweet.


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeva* 
sweet updates! I think my computer is not folding when i leave though... i left at 30% this morning when i got back it was only at 45% i m not sure if same or diffrent WU though...

When first starting out folding it is sometimes hard to tell what your computer is doing. I have to admit even after folding for a while, I still get WU Dejavu and swear I already saw that WU earlier. Or not catch a GPU that decided to shut down 24 hours ago because you look at the time, and dont notice the date.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 









kinda gross


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
When first starting out folding it is sometimes hard to tell what your computer is doing. I have to admit even after folding for a while, I still get WU Dejavu and swear I already saw that WU earlier. Or not catch a GPU that decided to shut down 24 hours ago because you look at the time, and dont notice the date.

yeah man we all miss it when it crashes like that...I have to keep an eye on them at all times...Normally all I have to do is open the log file and scroll to the bottom...if it has a % on the last line then most likely it is running fine.


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 









One of those posts you swear should be against some part of the TOS, yet you find your self laughing anyway.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Oh come on...we all wish we could look half that good in a banana hammock.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
One of those posts you swear should be against some part of the TOS, yet you find your self laughing anyway.

I know. I tried to find something that would make it against the TOS, but I just can't find it. Hopefully Duke has been having a good day when he sees it









I am guessing the competition should be over (for us) by Sunday evening at the rate we are going.


----------



## H3||scr3am

go team







almost half way there


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK* 
Oh come on...we all wish we could look half that good in a banana hammock.

true

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
I know. I tried to find something that would make it against the TOS, but I just can't find it. Hopefully Duke has been having a good day when he sees it









I am guessing the competition should be over (for us) by Sunday evening at the rate we are going.









ah so WERE trying to get an infraction


----------



## Heathen

Just setup a 8800gts 512 that I got for free today. Its in my Frankenputer, I love having a socket a HSF just sitting on top of a 3800+ 939 chip and a 512mb stick of who knows what that i stole from a dead computer in the corner. All in the name of folding tho. So another 5500-6k PPD more from me.


----------



## Zeva

Woohooo almost at 3 mill lead!


----------



## muffin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeva* 
Woohooo almost at 3 mill lead!

Nearly 10 million total


----------



## H3||scr3am

no, we're over 10M now boys, unofficially of course







3AM update was a big one, 1,076,901 points









EDIT: after my next post, I realized that I fail @ math, but we'll break 10M by 6AM I'm sure...


----------



## H3||scr3am

Update: 3AM

OCNChimpin 9,474,059 Points
EVGApes 6,723,667 Points
T32monkeys 3,581,768 Points
maximum_monkey 4,304,347 Points
[H]ardApe 3,165,250 Points
Monkey_Bollocks 2,774,460 Points
TSCh!mp 2,509,285 Points
CPChimps 956,633 Points


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Aww spaceballs i threw up in my mouth seeing that pic


----------



## FieryCoD

9 474 059 points! We're close to getting that 10 million! Keep chimpin', OCN!


----------



## Knitelife

Great update to wake up too. OCNChimpin can taste the 10million point mark.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Great update to wake up too. OCNChimpin can taste the 10million point mark.

lol from head chimp to chief chimp nice upgrade!


----------



## Benladesh

Good morning all. Almost 10 million, halfway mark guys =D


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Great update to wake up too. OCNChimpin can taste the 10million point mark.

I tried to keep the scores up to date, Lemans doesn't do thursdays, something about a D & D gathering he has in his basement with his friends... any who we'll do the night shifts next week


----------



## Ravin

Announcer 1: And going into the closing minutes of the first half OCNChimpin has a commanding lead, with the opposing teams going Ape :turd: and the crowd going banannas.

Announcer 2: Yes, those oppising teams really need to pull it together here at the half, and emerge from the locker room with some spirit, otherwise OCNChimpin is really going to go Donkey Kong on them.

Announcer 1: Agreed, but lets see if OCNChimpin can keep the pressure up and not do a King Kong and bite it near the finish line.


----------



## Tweex

Gooooooooooooooooood morning Vietnam....I mean OCN. Nice to see our lead keeps increasing and so does our active processors. Guess those go hand in hand...shhh I just got to work, haven't had my nap yet.









Anyway, nice work everyone! Let's explode through the 10 million marker and be in the upper teens before EVGA reaches 10 million. We can put the nail in the coffin, but it will all depend on what we all do in the next 24 hours.

Start your mini AC units everyone and get those shaders running sky high. It's time to make 5 million more points today.


----------



## Ravin

And that's the half....
*OCNChimpin - 10,378,687*
EVGApes - 7,184,895
maximum_monkey - 4,98,5567
T32monkeys -3,835,189
[H]ardApe - 3,405,833
Monkey_Bollocks -2,972,844
TSCh!mp - 2,688,040
CPChimps - 1,029,378


----------



## tofunater

The lead is now up to 3.2 million. We gotta keep it up, I have a feeling evga is gonna start pushing harder. Anyone know if Clam is any closer to getting his blades up and running?


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Looks like we made it over 10 million with the last update.


----------



## Knitelife

Way to go team!!!

Updated OP and time for the next round of prizes.


----------



## Tinuva

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
The lead is now up to 3.2 million. We gotta keep it up, I have a feeling evga is gonna start pushing harder. Anyone know if Clam is any closer to getting his blades up and running?


Most if not all of Clams servers were taken away and used for the business. He has not used them for the challenge as of yet and from what he has said he wont be getting them back any time soon.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Wow we PWN. Keep up the great work guys.


----------



## gr8racr

Half way there guys I mean CHIMPS and congrats to 10 min point winners My94r/t and Heathen Lets keep pushin!!


----------



## 455buick

And now the Jaded Monkey!!!









Attachment 107986

This is what it's all about!!!

And we are half way there...









Keep it folding guys!









And Congrats to the 10 million point winners...


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
And now the Jaded Monkey!!!









This is what it's all about!!!

And we are half way there...









Keep it folding guys! :thumbs:

And Congrats to the 10 million point winners...









That is NOT my daddy!









Thanks Buick. You are a great guy, and a class act all the way


----------



## Tweex

Well folks looks like there is a lot of negative feelings about OCN on the EVGA boards. Seems now we have rigged the contest and one of EVGA's biggest folders has withdrawn because he feels...well you can read it for yourselves.

__________________________________________________ _______________

I say it once and I will say it one more time OCN did not had a chance, that's why they hired the "BIG GUN" to beat the contest but as a Team we kick their A$$.

Naturally when you hire the "BIG GUN" then there is no contest, in my point of view they disqualified themselves, and there is no more point at continuing with the shenanigans, there was no Challenge in the contest this year.

you can't beat 2.4 Mil PPD performed by one man alone.

I Will not quit folding, my WU will go to Standford but I will not support a rigged Contest

(Quoted from Aragon)








http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100646586&mpage=11
__________________________________________________ _______________

LOL someone is butthurt. Keep pushing OCN. They want to talk like this lets smash them face first into our jaded monkey and show them what a real team is all about.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweex* 
Well folks looks like there is a lot of negative feelings about OCN on the EVGA boards. Seems now we have rigged the contest and one of EVGA's biggest folders has withdrawn because he feels...well you can read it for yourselves.

__________________________________________________ _______________

I say it once and I will say it one more time OCN did not had a chance, that's why they hired the "BIG GUN" to beat the contest but as a Team we kick their A$$.

Naturally when you hire the "BIG GUN" then there is no contest, in my point of view they disqualified themselves, and there is no more point at continuing with the shenanigans, there was no Challenge in the contest this year.

you can't beat 2.4 Mil PPD performed by one man alone.

I Will not quit folding, my WU will go to Standford but I will not support a rigged Contest

(Quoted from Aragon)








http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100646586&mpage=11
__________________________________________________ _______________

LOL someone is butthurt. Keep pushing OCN. They want to talk like this lets smash them face first into our jaded monkey and show them what a real team is all about.

At least someone isn't a poor sport...

Quote:

With all due respect there was no hiring of the "Big Gun".
BW had already been [email protected] for OCN since 3/30/09, CC invites were not sent out until late April.
Of course once the CC invite was received, BW was asked if he would join the challenge.
It's not like 3 days before the challenged OCN said BW you're hired, it was his choice.

Surely if the tables were turned, EVGA would not say, sorry BW, sorry CLAM we can't accept your participation in this challenge.

It is not OCN's fault that EVGA has fallen short this year.
I know next year will be different and more interesting, hopefully less drama as well.

Keep on Folding
Quoted from onion


----------



## Tufelhunden

That's unfortunate to see.







this contest is supposed to be fun and benefit Stanford. Look at the PPD OCN and the other teams are putting out. It's great!!

I am sure if clam was able to use his servers he wouldn't be upset.


----------



## Knitelife

Please be carefull when posting on other sites that we stay good sports. I even got sucked in to taking offense early in the captains chat, but realized I needed to get a little thicker skinned.
Good clean poo flinging is great, but make sure we keep it sportsmanlike.
Throwing gas on a fire usually gets everyone burned.


----------



## The Fryer

EDIT: read knitelifes post and thought about what i was saying... thanks agin bud.


----------



## K092084

From EVGA Forum:

Quote:

Either way, it doesn't really negate that fact that, were the tables turned, I'm sure there'd be griping on the other side.
Personally, I think if the tables were turned and we didn't have BW, and EVGA still did or even had clam folding at full speed that we would not be whining about it. It would just push all of us to try harder and fold more.

A prime example of that is when BW first started folding for EVGA and they started gaining on us, we all did our best to add more rigs and fold more, which actually brought alot of members closer to the community.

I think some of the members of EVGA have lost sight of folding. They only see the numbers and want to be on top. Yes the competition makes it more fun and exciting and most likely is the only reason some people fold, but the real winner is Stanford and actually us as well.


----------



## The Fryer

this turn out is like out 24hr fold a thon we had. that was awsome and we need to do it agin.


----------



## azcrazy

He is just unhappy , to be loosing to the team has put the biggest fight on the folding community , but he will get over it ( i hope)


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
this turn out is like out 24hr fold a thon we had. that was awsome and we need to do it agin.

Great idea! Maybe a 36 hour event?


----------



## K092084

Something that I think would be interesting would be that after we reach 20mil that we have BW switch all his blades back over to his name and have everyone else still fold for OCNChimpin just to see how PPD we put out excluding BW.


----------



## The Fryer

i was thinking 24-48 but not on a weekend as some of us game a lot on our days off. i am working on getting some prizes for it. i have a FarCry2 already, but i know a guy that sells pc stuff for cheap and it is new in the box old stock. that some of our members would like. it is just a matter of the extra money to pic it up. he has some thermaltake hd coolers with fan controllers and lcd displays and stuff so we shall see what i can get my hands on. i am just glad to see everyone come together with this. its awesome.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
Something that I think would be interesting would be that after we reach 20mil that we have BW switch all his blades back over to his name and have everyone else still fold for OCNChimpin just to see how PPD we put out excluding BW.

he puts out something like 1.5-2+ mill a day. i wonder how many of those rigs are folding for this.

EDIT: sorry for the double post.


----------



## Tweex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
he puts out something like 1.5-2+ mill a day. i wonder how many of those rigs are folding for this.

EDIT: sorry for the double post.

If I remember a post made a few days ago, just can't find it right now, he has all but 1 or 2 SMP switched over to OCNChimpin.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
he puts out something like 1.5-2+ mill a day. i wonder how many of those rigs are folding for this.

EDIT: sorry for the double post.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweex* 
If I remember a post made a few days ago, just can't find it right now, he has all but 1 or 2 SMP switched over to OCNChimpin.

I know he said he was going for 2.3 mil PPD, but it would just be interesting to get a more accurate number.


----------



## Tweex

UPDATE!!!! Our lead has moved to 3.1 million.
http://clintdavis.us/chimp_challenge_2009/misc.php


----------



## Benladesh

This is about teamwork and BW is on our team. He is a part of our community and has gone to great extremes to get rigs folding. He is a part of our team. There is no "well without BW we would...". That is not the case, he decided to join our team, he is part of our total and we should all appreciate the fact that he wants to help us out, like every other member of the community.


----------



## The Fryer

agreed. and i thank him for taking the time to change his farm over for this as i know it is not that easy and takes some time to do. great work man, and thank you.


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Something that I think would be interesting would be that after we reach 20mil that we have BW switch all his blades back over to his name and have everyone else still fold for OCNChimpin just to see how PPD we put out excluding BW.


I understand what you are getting at here K092084, but I think it would miss the point of the challenge.

BW is a member of the OCN folding team, plain and simple. Sure, he puts out truely obscene numbers, and mother hide there children for fear of his awsome folding power.

But the chimp challenge is about a team effort. BW has spent countless hours working his farm, so I would not want to discount his commitment. But so have many smaller folders. Folding is about using the resources you have available for a cause. I remember the thread where Valisious joked about eating ramen noodles because she purchased more GPUs for her farm. Several members are paying power bills well above there normal to keep folding. Some of the OCN folders are running on GPUs and CPUs that take a year to put out what other folders do in a day. Yet they keep folding....

What I am getting at is that OCN as a team is winning this challenge, and the commitment of many, large and small deserve the credit.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Well said Ben!!









Forgot to add: Look at all the folders just in these threads that are joining to help the team. OCN has a great communty!!


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


this turn out is like out 24hr fold a thon we had. that was awsome and we need to do it agin.


I would like to do it again, but the mods where suppose to take control of that. So i might start it up again


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*


I would like to do it again, but the mods where suppose to take control of that. So i might start it up again


I'm in!


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Something that I think would be interesting would be that after we reach 20mil that we have BW switch all his blades back over to his name and have everyone else still fold for OCNChimpin just to see how PPD we put out excluding BW.


Yeah, then if we win by 30k PPD we should kick someone who does 40k so we can see how we do without him.

I don't see what there is to prove by doing this.


----------



## bluedevil

EVGA can say what they want, but I know we didn't rig squat. I just think less of EVGA lately anyways. I have and will now buy XFX over EVGA any day of the week.....


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*











EVGA can say what they want, but I know we didn't rig squat. I just think less of EVGA lately anyways. I will now buy XFX over EVGA anyways.....


That's always been my opinion.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

What BW has done for our team is appreciated by everyone ,however, we shouldn't lose focus on the real life contribution that his folding power offers. Whether he folds for OCN, folds for himself, or folds for someone else the important fact is that he *is* folding.

We all have various assets at our disposal and we all use these assets in a way we feel fit. If you decide to utilize these assets for an important cause like folding then you should feel proud of the contribution you are making to the world.

Whether you complete 1000 WU's a day or 1 WU a year you are still contributing to the big picture.


----------



## The Fryer

great now your makeing me feel bad for haveing an EVGA 8800gts 320mb G80... j/k i love my card and how well it oc's.


----------



## nafljhy

with all due respect... we did NOT bribe BW. the bounty is open to everyone but for those that are part of OCN the bounty has a different effect. a person has free will as to their own choices. we did not ask BW to join either. that was a choice of his own. i find it sad that people do not respect the choices of others.

now if they are saying that they want to play with people with their own hardware.. then technically, we can discount clam and BW from their total in the first place.... as it is their business's hardware not their own... so wouldn't we still be producing more than them?


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
with all due respect... we did NOT bribe BW. the bounty is open to everyone but for those that are part of OCN the bounty has a different effect. a person has free will as to their own choices. we did not ask BW to join either. that was a choice of his own. i find it sad that people do not respect the choices of others.

now if they are saying that they want to play with people with their own hardware.. then technically, we can discount clam and BW from their total in the first place.... as it is their business's hardware not their own... so wouldn't we still be producing more than them?

Nah, they have more PPD then we do, by about 400k from my calculations.(not exact, just a rough glance)

But for me, all this he say she say blah blah blah has just stuck a sword right through the heart of this competition. Was suppose to be a fun friendly thing and now, well it's neither of the two.

[email protected] and Stanford are still benefiting from it though, which in the broad spectrum is the most important aspect.


----------



## The Fryer

i still think it is fun for all the teams in our own way. it is seeing how we can all come together for something regardless. at the same time it not only helps each team get noticed but helps everyone else at the same time.


----------



## RaBidRaBit

I have been following the other teams forums since the CC started. I have to say that I am impressed with the camaraderie and good-spirited competition displayed. Out of all of them there is only one that I have seen that has chosen to be negative about the whole thing. The CC was started to bring awareness to [email protected] and to bring folders closer together. Some have lost sight of that.

I think we should take the high-road on this one and leave all the naysayers on a certain other forum by the wayside. This challenge has been a helluva lot of fun to this point, let's not let that change.

Fold on fellow Chimps!


----------



## lemans81

*OCNChimpin - 10,801,015*
EVGApes - 7,614,159
maximum_monkey - 4,759,052
T32monkeys - 4,021,040
[H]ardApe - 3,586,439
Monkey_Bollocks - 3,105,658
TSCh!mp - 2,822,144
CPChimps - 1,085,061

Heres your update


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I have read through the EVGA forums and ,although there are a few negative posts, the majority of their members seem to be very positive about their accomplishments and understand that all of this is for a better cause.
My concern is that we may have woken the sleeping giant.







EVGA has indicated that had in a bit of a learning curve when it came to preparing for the CC but I am willing to bet that next year will be a different story.

I for one would like to congratulate EVGA ,as well as all other other teams, for what they have accomplished.









I would also like to point out that this race is not over. Things can happen and we should continue to push until the end.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
I thinks it's fun watching EVGA's few bad bananas make fools of themselves all over the internet.
Truly entertaining, seriously.
I've been cruising the other forums, and EVGA is really not showing any class at all.

I know it's a select few members that are raging, but how does it go..takes one banana to spoil the bunch









All I'll remember about this CC, well besides the thumping *OCN* is delivering..is EVGA's response.

Appears even l337h4l has joined in on the trash talking.
Kind of sad.


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
My concern is that we may have woken the sleeping giant.







EVGA has indicated that had in a bit of a learning curve when it came to preparing for the CC but I am willing to bet that next year will be a different story.

I am really hoping that by next year ATI and Stanford have the FAH client optimized for our cards. If I'm not mistaken the HD4800 series is still only folding on the SP amount of the HD3800 series. I think OCN PPD would be higher with Nvidia + ATI optimized cards then just the Nvidia optimized cards of EVGA ^_^

(at least I hope the SP on the HD4800 series is still gimped, or I'm gonna cry







)


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

good job guys, and as stated before, lets stay off the other forums if we are just going to be attacking them.
sure some attacks have been made on us, but in general the forums are remaining pretty positive with only a few making a fuss.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
My concern is that we may have woken the sleeping giant.







EVGA has indicated that had in a bit of a learning curve when it came to preparing for the CC but I am willing to bet that next year will be a different story.


this was our first year as well, i think we did a fantastic job preparing for it, but still our first year.


----------



## rx7racer

Yea, can we just leave all the negative neds alone. I haven't been viewing other forums for a reason and yet I still can't get away from all the negative aura coming from the negative neds.

OCN, We as a team have stuck together and have shown how close of a community we are. It shows from the participation %'s that have been pointed out.

Let's start the positive posts again and forget all about this other Nonsense.

Let's congratulate all the teams involved in the 2009 CC as we are all winners just by participating and contributing to the cause that bands all of us together. No matter what geography, or philosophy we all live by we have come together this month for a common goal, and that speaks volumes for all of us as a whole.


----------



## t3rr0r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7racer* 
Yea, can we just leave all the negative neds alone. I haven't been viewing other forums for a reason and yet I still can't get away from all the negative aura coming from the negative neds.

OCN, We as a team have stuck together and have shown how close of a community we are. It shows from the participation %'s that have been pointed out.

Let's start the positive posts again and forget all about this other Nonsense.

Let's congratulate all the teams involved in the 2009 CC as we are all winners just by participating and contributing to the cause that bands all of us together. No matter what geography, or philosophy we all live by we have come together this month for a common goal, and that speaks volumes for all of us as a whole.

Are you a preacher? haha just kidding well put +rep


----------



## Tufelhunden

Negativity is like cancer. It eats you from the inside.

To all my fellow folders, on all teams everywhere, FOLD ON!!


----------



## gbrilliantq

I think some folks have lost sight of what this is all about. A cure. This is just a friendly competition that is to help find cures. Race to find it, not to win some silly chimp badge.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Great idea! Maybe a 36 hour event?

How about an annual 8766 hour event?


----------



## Tweex

Wouldn't it be nice if the world media caught on to this 2009 CC? Would help the cause a great deal. Anyone have any sources?


----------



## Zeva

Woah the last update was minuscule! what happened?


----------



## Tweex

Just the nature of how it reports. 3pm update should be a bomb.


----------



## Knitelife

Seems pretty standard for a noon update. I wonder if Stanford runs some time of process at around noon each day that delays the results. They will show up on the next update.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Keep up the GREAT work guys. However ......

*Please DO NOT bash our other competitors, There is no need so please do not.*


----------



## Hueristic

OMG< I lost power yesterday and didn't get it back for 5 hours! 2 machines got screwed! Got one back folding but without a monitor







and the other is in a constant lock up routine.









What lousey timeing!!!!!









Got tons of posts to catch up on but had to drop a comment on EVGA, The mod Aragon is spewing Bile. What a lousey leader. That is the kind of thing that will drive people away from their site.







He must not be too bright.


----------



## thenutty1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Got tons of posts to catch up on but had to drop a comment on EVGA, The mod Aragon is spewing Bile. What a lousey leader. That is the kind of thing that will drive people away from their site.







He must not be too bright.

Ya, if he didn't have such a bad attitude, maybe BW would still be folding for them. Then he wouldn't have any problems with Blade Servers being used.


----------



## Guttboy

Keep up the great work guys!!!

I am happy that we are putting out so much PPD and that we have so many members contributing every last W/U!

I really don't see the point why folks are bashing BW and his servers. He is a part of OCN....even if he were part of one of the other teams, the contribution to the folding cause is simply amazing. I don't fold for points but for more personal reasons.....ANY W/Us going to Stanford is a huge bonus for research.

Everyone keep on munchin'........


----------



## Hueristic

My bad, I just caught up with the thread!


----------



## intelfan

http://clintdavis.us/chimp_challenge_2009/index.php

Updated. A minor one.


----------



## Knitelife

OP Updated. Another modest update. I sense another mighty swell brewing over the horizon. Let keep it up chimps.


----------



## intelfan

Maybe next update, we will unload.


----------



## lemans81

I have never had so many clients crash....every cpu client I have has error'ed out.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Thunderstorm passed through and I lost power for a few minutes. Doesn't look like anything was lost so I should be back folding in a couple minutes.
The good news is my computer got to cool off for a bit.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
I have never had so many clients crash....every cpu client I have has error'ed out.

I sense... SABOTAGE! Someone's hacked the Stanford servers and is sending out fake WU's to all of team 37726!








Just joking, in case you didn't already get that.


----------



## gr8racr

my smp client keeps screwing up too I was thinking it was cause i was inexperienced with it but I have got it to run as far as 25-30% now wont even restart and make it to 2% before error


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
I have never had so many clients crash....every cpu client I have has error'ed out.

My CPU client is erroring like nuts too..


----------



## intelfan

We passed 12 million.

http://clintdavis.us/chimp_challenge_2009/index.php


----------



## Knitelife

LOL, intelfan is always just one post above me, on the stats updates. Talk about being on it! Way to go guys, looks like another ~1million point update.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
My CPU client is erroring like nuts too..

odd myn are running fine hope I did not just hex myself


----------



## intelfan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
LOL, intelfan is always just one post above me, on the stats updates. Talk about being on it! Way to go guys, looks like another ~1million point update.

I live in the West coast so I'm there for every update except when I go to bed or at school.

The website updates around ~7-11 mins after the official update time.


----------



## wierdo124

Looks like we're distancing our lead. Keep up the milliion point updates guys! Maybe we can hit a 2million pointer!


----------



## epidemic

I eat 1888 point wu's nom nom nom! I know its the weekend and we all want to shoot people but keep it up guys!


----------



## Arbitr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *epidemic* 
I eat 1888 point wu's nom nom nom! I know its the weekend and we all want to shoot people but keep it up guys!

lol. I took a 20 min break to own some CoD4, but it back at 5k ppd I promise!


----------



## lemans81

Everything of after a rough last night is 100% again...in fact if I can get a quick xp load going I will throw another 8800GS to the list.

EDIT: I am going to cry when I get my electric bill lol.


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
Everything of after a rough last night is 100% again...in fact if I can get a quick xp load going I will throw another 8800GS to the list.

EDIT: I am going to cry when I get my electric bill lol.











yeah, with both my cpu and gpu folding for a week straight I think i'll see a difference in my bill as well. It's already high enough....oh well.

chimp'n ain't easy.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyric* 









yeah, with both my cpu and gpu folding for a week straight I think i'll see a difference in my bill as well. It's already high enough....oh well.

chimp'n ain't easy.










Yeah running 5( puters...

2x8800GTS 512mb OC'ed to the hilt
2xE8400 oc'ed to 4.2ghz and 4.3ghz
1x5000 Black Edition 3.2ghz
1x8800GS Oc'ed to the hilt
Laptop 8600M GT


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
Yeah running 5( puters...

2x8800GTS 512mb OC'ed to the hilt
2xE8400 oc'ed to 4.2ghz and 4.3ghz
1x5000 Black Edition 3.2ghz
1x8800GS Oc'ed to the hilt
Laptop 8600M GT

Want a cookie...........wheres Mega when ya need'em









Oh wow, I just noticed we passed 12 mill. Heck yea Party on....eerrrr..Fold On!!!


----------



## FieryCoD

It looks like all teams are pretty much maxed and balanced out. There's no way anybody will be bypassing anybody.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
Yeah running 5( puters...

2x8800GTS 512mb OC'ed to the hilt
2xE8400 oc'ed to 4.2ghz and 4.3ghz
1x5000 Black Edition 3.2ghz
1x8800GS Oc'ed to the hilt
Laptop 8600M GT

WHAT!!! is that all? What about the phone and toaster!!! Get modding man! Get the wife on modding the vacuum!


----------



## Millillion

Wow, nice job everybody, we already have an ~3.5M point lead, just keep it up, and don't let down your guard, who knows what might happen.


----------



## lemans81

*OCNChimpin - 12,308,194*
EVGApes - 8,788,982
maximum_monkey - 5,417,267
T32monkeys - 4,648,431
[H]ardApe - 4,128,740
Monkey_Bollocks - 3,617,416
TSCh!mp - 3,283,098
CPChimps - 1,259,489


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
*OCNChimpin - 12,308,194*
EVGApes - 8,788,982
maximum_monkey - 5,417,267
T32monkeys - 4,648,431
[H]ardApe - 4,128,740
Monkey_Bollocks - 3,617,416
TSCh!mp - 3,283,098
CPChimps - 1,259,489


























































:b and:


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
*OCNChimpin - 12,308,194*
EVGApes - 8,788,982
maximum_monkey - 5,417,267
T32monkeys - 4,648,431
[H]ardApe - 4,128,740
Monkey_Bollocks - 3,617,416
TSCh!mp - 3,283,098
CPChimps - 1,259,489

thanks lemans for taking the time to do the night update.

we are putting out a LOT of W/U nice job every one


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
*OCNChimpin - 12,308,194*
EVGApes - 8,788,982
maximum_monkey - 5,417,267
T32monkeys - 4,648,431
[H]ardApe - 4,128,740
Monkey_Bollocks - 3,617,416
TSCh!mp - 3,283,098
CPChimps - 1,259,489

sweet stuff







just a bit more to go


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
WHAT!!! is that all? What about the phone and toaster!!! Get modding man! Get the wife on modding the vacuum!
















if anyone needs help modding a vacuum give me a call.

ill teach you how to overclock it

(i fix vacuums for a living)


----------



## MadCatMk2

Seriously BLKKROW? Make a guide on using a vacuum to cool computers. XD


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Seriously BLKKROW? Make a guide on using a vacuum to cool computers. XD

That's not a bad idea...you could also mod one for cleaning out your rig safely...(that would be super easy) How hard are they to reverse into blowers?


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7racer* 
Want a cookie...........wheres Mega when ya need'em









Pfft. He always gives cookies, and forgets to offer a glass of milk.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
Pfft. He always gives cookies, and forgets to offer a glass of milk.




















Man that is sooooo true

And update is out
OCNChimpin is at 13,174,476









OCNChimpin13,174,476
EVGApes 9,365,447
maximum_monkey5,650,029
T32monkeys 4,890,427
[H]ardApe4,315,183
Monkey_Bollocks3,787,503
TSCh!mp3,437,416
CPChimps1,316,613

I think I got that right.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Wow we are really pulling away now guys. Keep it up.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK* 
That's not a bad idea...you could also mod one for cleaning out your rig safely...(that would be super easy) How hard are they to reverse into blowers?

Some vacuums are already to be a blow or a suck, especially canister vacuums.

i have always tolled people the best thing to do if you want to blow out your rig with a vacuum is to use a Riccar SupraQuik, it starts at like $120 bucks it is hand held. It blows/sucks really useful for keyboard cleaning, and computer it can also pump up rafts/pool toys.

On topic:

Keep folding OCN







lets show them what we got


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
Yeah running 5( puters...

2x8800GTS 512mb OC'ed to the hilt
2xE8400 oc'ed to 4.2ghz and 4.3ghz
1x5000 Black Edition 3.2ghz
1x8800GS Oc'ed to the hilt
Laptop 8600M GT

Plus the Laptop. That's rich Lemans


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLKKROW* 
Some vacuums are already to be a blow or a suck, especially canister vacuums.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dark Helmet*
She's gone from suck to blow!

I just had to....


----------



## nub

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...ame=OCNChimpin


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nub* 
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...ame=OCNChimpin

who wasted a WU on the default team


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Astronomical lead!










































:bike :


----------



## Extreme Newbie

13.5 Million points





















Outstanding work.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Noooo GPU2 keeps EUE'ing like crazy and its not even overclocked whyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## p0isonapple

They see us Chimpin
They hatin
Patrolling they tryin to catch us Chimpin dirty
Tryin to catch us Chimpin dirty
Tryin to catch us Chimpin dirty
Tryin to catch us Chimpin dirty
Tryin to catch us Chimpin dirty
My WU's so leet
We swangin
They hopin that they gon catch us Chimpin dirty
Tryin to catch us Chimpin dirty
Tryin to catch us Chimpin dirty
Tryin to catch us Chimpin dirty
Tryin to catch us Chimpin dirty


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLKKROW* 
if anyone needs help modding a vacuum give me a call.

ill teach you how to overclock it

(i fix vacuums for a living)

Seriously, what is the best canister vacuum as far as power goes? My Euro Pro Shark (CV-242) is great, but has a flimsy and awkward bagless system and you can't buy the filter bags for it anywhere.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *p0isonapple* 
They see us Chimpin
They hatin
Patrolling they tryin to catch us Chimpin dirty
Tryin to catch us Chimpin dirty
Tryin to catch us Chimpin dirty
Tryin to catch us Chimpin dirty
Tryin to catch us Chimpin dirty
My WU's so leet
We swangin
They hopin that they gon catch us Chimpin dirty
Tryin to catch us Chimpin dirty
Tryin to catch us Chimpin dirty
Tryin to catch us Chimpin dirty
Tryin to catch us Chimpin dirty










at least it is better than the original.


----------



## Hueristic

http://forums.pcpitstop.com/index.ph...=168317&st=10#
























































:so zo:


----------



## The Fryer

wow nice find, them bribing other teams to fold for them by folding for them after the games. how sweet. well at least if you fold for them they are willing to give a reach around.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
wow nice find, them bribing other teams to fold for them by folding for them after the games. how sweet. well at least if you fold for them they are willing to give a reach around.


































































:laug her:


----------



## Tweex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
wow nice find, them bribing other teams to fold for them by folding for them after the games. how sweet. well at least if you fold for them they are willing to give a reach around.






















































Just keep up the good work everyone. Let them go and do their thing. You have to understand with every update they are getting more desperate because we pull further and further away even with them trying to hire on their mercenaries. We hold a 3 million + lead. They better convince a whole community to switch over and not just 2 or 3 people.


----------



## The Fryer

sorry guys about my comint, i just could not resist, and shed some more light/ laughter on this thing. we are doing awesome as a team and a whole. and glad to see that even though we have our differences we can still come together for each other.


----------



## Arbitr

Still pluggin' away, keep it up everyone!


----------



## Guttboy

May be my PC but looks as if you take the last block of the official graph page, it appears as though EVGApes is starting to close the gap. Their rate of PPD seems...from my just awakened eyes that there last "curve" section is a teeny bit more vertical than ours!!!!

KEEP FOLDING HARD CHIMPS!!!!!!


----------



## The Fryer

i wish them and the others luck. i do not care what place we come in. it is the fact that stanford is getting all this ppd that we are all proudly trying to put out that like to see. i mean being first is nice and all but thats not of my main concern.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
http://forums.pcpitstop.com/index.ph...=168317&st=10#
























































:so zo:






























That's interesting. Although kscott has been a member there a long time.

Someone







needs to do a news story about this and post it in the Software section. Perhaps we can get some of OCN's members that don't fold to join us for the challenge. Awaken their pride OCN pride.


----------



## Hueristic

http://www.evga.com/forums/m.asp?m=100653907


----------



## Knitelife

Good Morning OCN!!!
Nice to wake up to more great numbers to update. I think we can pass 15 million today, and possibly put this contest to bed by midnight tomorrow. If we push hard this last bit we can do it!!


----------



## grunion

I just churned out my 270th WU for the CC


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
http://www.evga.com/forums/m.asp?m=100653907

I respect you, sir. rep+


----------



## Hueristic

http://forums.pcpitstop.com/index.ph...=168317&st=10#
























































:so zo:


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
http://www.evga.com/forums/m.asp?m=100653907

Thanks for dropping in over there brother. We needed someone to go show them some love.


----------



## epidemic

Took out my PhysX card (9800GT) and now I have it folding in a backup rig for OCNChimpin


----------



## The Fryer

well i have been outside all day making some money and just popping in to see how we doing. so far so good guys. keep it going, great job. was nice to see someone from EVGA with a lvl head on his shoulders. i respect him, seems to be a good man. hope he stays around for a while. would be nice if we could get some folding skirmish's up between the two teams now and then. nice job all, i got to get back out.
Laterz.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
well i have been outside all day making some money and just popping in to see how we doing. so far so good guys. keep it going, great job. was nice to see someone from EVGA with a lvl head on his shoulders. i respect him, seems to be a good man. hope he stays around for a while. would be nice if we could get some folding skirmish's up between the two teams now and then. nice job all, i got to get back out.
Laterz.

There's a lot more then just him. Several commendable people have stopped bye. Now get back to making da money


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
There's a lot more then just him. Several commendable people have stopped bye. Now get back to making da money
















good news. glad to hear we are all finaly starting to get a long for a good cause.


----------



## DraganUS

nvm


----------



## pheoxs

OCNChimpin: 14 718 242!


----------



## CravinR1

got my 2 rigs up and folding


----------



## Knitelife

Awsome, another million point plus update. Keep them coming. Almost 15 million points.


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

ocn just hit 14.7 million, and the etl is down to 1 day


----------



## mortimersnerd

Wow, we nearly have a 4 mil point lead.


----------



## jarble

woot


----------



## Ravin

Finally got that PIII rig I found wiped and ready to roll, although I think that by the time it turns in a WU we will have already hit 20mil.


----------



## Benladesh

Go team, almost 3/4 of the way there =D


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y* 
ocn just hit 14.7 million, and the etl is down to 1 day

If we keep pushing and don't let up we should have this in the bag not only by tomorrow night, but possibly before any other team reaches 15 Mill even!!!


----------



## BLKKROW

YouTube - Irish dancing monkeys





thats how i feel right now


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLKKROW* 
YouTube - Irish dancing monkeys

thats how i feel right now

Well played!


----------



## Knitelife

Alright everyone. Its looking like after the next update we will have taken the corner and be headed for the finish line. A few things to note.

EVGA has been able get some of there top folders systems back online that they lost in the beginning. Great job on working to mount a rally EVGA. May your blades be strong and your shaders be plentifull.

OCN, we need to finish this STRONG! Lets double check our rigs, make sure everything is running full speed. Throw another log on the fire and lets get the OCN flame blazing hot for the rest of this challenge.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

We need *moar* power, Scottie..........................


----------



## blupupher

Just a little note, with the last update, OCNChimpin has broken into the top 100 of all folders(# 96).


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

I was gonna run [email protected] for the first time but what should I DL for my 4870? I can't seem to find a GPU2 download...


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lxcivic2k1* 
I was gonna run [email protected] for the first time but what should I DL for my 4870? I can't seem to find a GPU2 download...

It should be in the high performance downloads section at the stanford website.


----------



## Lyric

clamatowas fired up all his blades that he had previously lost again, so expect an extra 500,000 PPD from him showing up in the updates tonight or tomorrow for EVGA.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyric* 
clamatowas fired up all his blades that he had previously lost again, so expect an extra 500,000 PPD from him showing up in the updates tonight or tomorrow for EVGA.


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

Well, my 4870 is folding at 780MHz on the core @ 72C lol upped the fan to 75%(from 45%) and turned on some music. Won't do much but if 50 people start like me it'll help! Only 1 day left so might as well help push us over the top.


----------



## Cerberus

gah, vmware, WORK!!!! why wont you WORK!!!! >_<

edit: HELP ME
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post6194660


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyric* 
clamatowas fired up all his blades that he had previously lost again, so expect an extra 500,000 PPD from him showing up in the updates tonight or tomorrow for EVGA.









by that time we may have ~5 million point lead, if we stay strong this may be too much for any team to overcome us!










keep folding OCN, we're doing great!


----------



## Kaninja

Thought I would sneak over here and give you guys a big thumbs up for the job you have done so far in the Challenge. You guys are really running a tight ship so keep up the good work. You might be too far ahead of us EVGApes, but keep looking over your shoulder because you just never know.









Fold Hard


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaninja* 
Thought I would sneak over here and give you guys a big thumbs up for the job you have done so far in the Challenge. You guys are really running a tight ship so keep up the good work. You might be too far ahead of us EVGApes, but keep looking over your shoulder because you just never know.









Fold Hard





















































:dru nken:


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaninja* 
Thought I would sneak over here and give you guys a big thumbs up for the job you have done so far in the Challenge. You guys are really running a tight ship so keep up the good work. You might be too far ahead of us EVGApes, but keep looking over your shoulder because you just never know.









Fold Hard









welcome to OCN









good luck to you guys, only the next day or so will tell us who comes out on top


----------



## intelfan

I'm working on a 1888 point WU. It will take 1 day and 13 minutes to finish. Anyone think I can make it in time?


----------



## Hueristic

WOOPS!!! I got a rouge!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=369033


----------



## blupupher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
WOOPS!!! I got a rouge!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=369033

LOL, looks like a SMP WU.
I had one of those the other day. It is a uni client I have on my in-laws. It finishes a WU about once a month since they don't leave it on.


----------



## intelfan

http://clintdavis.us/chimp_challenge_2009/index.php

We should reach 15 million by 6PM.


----------



## Benladesh

Grr small update. I thought we would have hit 15mill at this update. Next one then =D


----------



## Mikecdm

We already have 15mil, only that the update doesn't show it. If you do the math comparing our total on stanfords site and what we started off with, it's 15,129,270


----------



## Extreme Newbie

3/4 of the way to the 20 million







but we are not there yet? Lets keep pumping out those wu's.
I an happy to see that all the nonconstructive "trash talking" seems to be put to bed and everyone is focused on the real reason we do this.

Looking forward to the next BIG update. Great work everyone


----------



## CravinR1

wow you'd think evga would be doing some massive gpu2 points


----------



## wierdo124

This'll be over by tomorrow. Or at least, the race for first place will be


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
This'll be over by tomorrow. Or at least, the race for first place will be









OCNChimpin 6PM update:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...&srt=2&t=37726

Attachment 108113
*180,300* pts and *211* WU's
compared to 3PM update
*1,147,297* pts and *736* WU's









*C'mon guys- don't ease up now- It's not over 'till it's over!*

Cheers Chimps


----------



## FieryCoD

I'm looking at the site right now, and it shows that we have 19 million points total.

Are we close to winning?!?


----------



## Benladesh

SpcCdr It was only a small update








The next one will be big


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FieryCoD* 
I'm looking at the site right now, and it shows that we have 19 million points total.

Are we close to winning?!?

U are looking at stanford site, but the starting point for this contest was when OCNChimp had 4+ million points since many people converted their point to chimp b4 contest started.


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
U are looking at stanford site, but the starting point for this contest was when OCNChimp had 4+ million points since many people converted their point to chimp b4 contest started.

I was looking at EOC









But thanks for notifying. I thought we won this race already, and that would be no fun.


----------



## Mikecdm

Our total is what ever stanford shows minus 4,553,005


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
Our total is what ever stanford shows minus 4,553,005

Good to know Mike. Thanks









That means we currently have 15,786,814

OK Mike. After the Chimp Challenge. Let's go back and whoop them in the GPU Team Comp


----------



## Extreme Newbie

If you need any addition motivation then check out this
Keep it up and we will soon pass this Knitelife guy whoever he is


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
If you need any addition motivation then check out this
Keep it up and we will soon pass this Knitelife guy whoever he is





































Lol, the student will surpass the Chief Chimp


----------



## Benladesh

15,786,814 point update. Guys we are over 3/4 there. Only 4.22mill left to fold. Don't slow down guys, lets finish this with force! =D


----------



## ducrider

6PM just posted we have reached 15 million.Way to go guys.Lets finish this up by 12pm tomorrow.


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

15.7mill nice!

I started to help us finish strong, I think I'm almost done with my 2nd one first one, lol(82%). Oh well.


----------



## Knitelife

Another great update. As stated before, lets see if we can put this baby to bed by tomorrow night. Updating OP and running next prize drawing.


----------



## mrwesth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Another great update. As stated before, lets see if we can put this baby to bed by tomorrow night. Updating OP and running next prize drawing.

That jaded monkey will look great on OCN monday morning...









On a more general note:: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...t.php?s=&srt=2

You were almost spot on about the top ten producers. Monkeys all over the top 10 (12)!

That's a huge success if you ask me!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadeMiner* 
Good to know Mike. Thanks









That means we currently have 15,786,814

OK Mike. After the Chimp Challenge. Let's go back and whoop them in the GPU Team Comp









bring it


----------



## H3||scr3am

begin, project, final countdown


----------



## Tweex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
begin, project, final countdown

















YouTube - Europe - The Final Countdown


----------



## lemans81

*OCNChimpin - 15,888,451*
EVGApes - 11,863,140
maximum_monkey - 6,798,346
T32monkeys - 6,130,244
[H]ardApe - 5,329,746
Monkey_Bollocks - 4,675,082
TSCh!mp - 4,158,706
CPChimps - 1,685,440

Sorry guys for not doing updates(in case you didn't know early on I was updating the op), been sick...still am but now I am at work so might as well do something productive.


----------



## Zeva

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
*OCNChimpin - 15,888,451*

Sorry guys for not doing updates(in case you didn't know early on I was updating the op), been sick...still am but now I am at work so might as well do something productive.

Geeze so devoted! you should get better instead of worrying about this!


----------



## 455buick

It's the Final Countdown!!!!








YouTube - Europe - The Final Countdown
If you want to listen to the Music....

Here's the group:

Attachment 108149

More info if your interested:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Final_Countdown_(song)

Let's keep it going and WIN this thing!!!


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeva* 
Geeze so devoted! you should get better instead of worrying about this!

I am at work...so no chance to get rest.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Never Give Up, Never Surrender!....but "it was the final countdown!!"


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
I am at work...so no chance to get rest.

Hey Lemans,

You do a great job here at OCN... No worries!!

If your at work, listen the the music on you tube I posted and enjoy!!!
You remember these guys don't you??? Where were you in 1986???


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

I was trying to learn how to freestyle my BMX and was breakdancing on a big flat slab of cardboard, and playing gyromite and duck hunt on my new nintendo. I was pretty much the coolest kid in the hood besides the kid that was 2 years older and played the drums in his parents band lol.

I'm not sure when I became such a nerd...wait I think it might have been a year ago this month...


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Where were you in 1986???









Keggers and then bootcamp.









Well with Stanfords last update the totals are, after subtracting the starting amounts
OCNChimpin 16279029
EVGApes 12307497

Keep pushing lads and lassies.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno* 
Never Give Up, Never Surrender!....but "it was the final countdown!!"

Hey ChickenInferno,

It's not over until the fat lady sings:










YouTube - the fat lady is singing





We're almost there....


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Keggers and then bootcamp.









Well with Stanfords last update the totals are, after subtracting the starting amounts
OCNChimpin 16279029
EVGApes 12307497

Keep pushing lads and lassies.

Hey Tufel,

They are gaining on us!!!









We had a 4+ million point lead... It's down a little....

All the more reason the shut the door on their Monkey Tails!!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Hey Tufel,

They are gaining on us!!!









We had a 4+ million point lead... It's down a little....

All the more reason the shut the door on their Monkey Tails!!

I did read that one of the EVGA guys got a local PC Maker to put 20 GPU's, mainly GTX's of some sort, into the competition. So that could be starting to show up now.


----------



## ChickenInferno

I went ahead and went to IHOP to order some victory waffles but then I found out that


YouTube - Shadow Hates Waffles





Fold on 'til the end brothers!


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
I did read that one of the EVGA guys got a local PC Maker to put 20 GPU's, mainly GTX's of some sort, into the competition. So that could be starting to show up now.

Hi Tufel,

Yeah I read that too... Clams has also placed his blade servers back on line... That would be 500,000 points per day right there. I'm glad we have a good lead! Whew...

EVGA still has almost 50% of their team folding for themselves and not the competition. I think it would have been really close if they had got ALL of their collective ducks in order. They have a good group of folks over there... Except that one Moderator...

Take care and Fold On!


----------



## Zeva

uhooo I hope they dont catch up!


----------



## lemans81

*OCNChimpin - 16,279,029*
EVGApes - 12,307,497
maximum_monkey -7,022,375
T32monkeys - 6,374,895
[H]ardApe - 5,552,046
Monkey_Bollocks - 4,839,477
TSCh!mp - 4,291,852
CPChimps - 1,741,251


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Hey Lemans,

You do a great job here at OCN... No worries!!

If your at work, listen the the music on you tube I posted and enjoy!!!
You remember these guys don't you??? Where were you in 1986???









Kindergarten...give or take.

YouTube is blocked here at work lol.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeva* 
uhooo I hope they dont catch up!

I think we got this one in the bag..It take cpu folder longer to show up then a gpu folder...That is why at times we get that big jump in numbers..Takes a good cpu folder to finish a good unit 10.5 hrs to finish.....


----------



## Vermillion

Ill have my 260 running until we get 20 mill.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

You know...I almost fell like it would have been better for the cause if we were closer and really had to battle it out. This would force us all to recruit more folders that would end up getting hooked on folding and add to the overall everyday folding community.


----------



## lemans81

*OCNChimpin - 16,790,990*
EVGApes - 12,560,864
maximum_monkey -7,135,047
T32monkeys - 6,513,099
[H]ardApe - 5,663,104
Monkey_Bollocks - 4,928,549
TSCh!mp - 4,389,362
CPChimps - 1,773,630


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
I am at work so might as well do something productive.












































:la chen:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Except that one Moderator...


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
*OCNChimpin - 16,790,990*
EVGApes - 12,560,864
maximum_monkey -7,135,047
T32monkeys - 6,513,099
[H]ardApe - 5,663,104
Monkey_Bollocks - 4,928,549
TSCh!mp - 4,389,362
CPChimps - 1,773,630


----------



## ducrider

Points update posted 17 million.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ducrider* 
Points update posted 17 million.

All I can say is it's a good thing it took EVGApes soo long to ramp up!

We are gonna be in big Poo Poo next year!

Also On a side not I've seen a lot of posts on other teams forums as well as our own to help CPchimps finish the challenge.
I personally think this would be a nice gesture as they have has serious in surmountable issues that were beyond their control this year.

Knitelife, If I change to fold for them after we finish but keep my team name OCN will they get the points in the challenge? I am hesitant to change my team name for any reason.


----------



## Inktfish

That sounds very interesting ;p

What moderator you guys talking about?


----------



## ducrider

Hueristic I agree with you.When we finish this I dont mind helping the other guys get to 20 million.Let me know if we can just put CPchimps and keep our 37726.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
That sounds very interesting ;p

What moderator you guys talking about?

He locked the thread when his own guys were berateing him and now it looks like the thread has been deleted.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *ducrider* 
Hueristic I agree with you.When we finish this I dont mind helping the other guys get to 20 million.Let me know if we can just put CPchimps and keep our 37726.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
All I can say is it's a good thing it took EVGApes soo long to ramp up!

We are gonna be in big Poo Poo next year!

Also On a side not I've seen a lot of posts on other teams forums as well as our own to help CPchimps finish the challenge.
I personally think this would be a nice gesture as they have has serious in surmountable issues that were beyond their control this year.

Knitelife, If I change to fold for them after we finish but keep my team name OCN will they get the points in the challenge? I am hesitant to change my team name for any reason.

you can use what ever team name you want. but you have to use there team number for them to get the point. so you could use what ever name u like. but if you use our team number then the points will go to our team. hope this helps ya bud.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
you can use what ever team name you want. but you have to use there team number for them to get the point. so you could use what ever name u like. but if you use our team number then the points will go to our team. hope this helps ya bud.

I was thinking that, But I think KniteLife can bring that up with the other captains and it would be a great gesture if they all agreed and we all helped out!


----------



## The Fryer

i am game. will fold under then name OCN4Life, or OCN4YOU.. all i need is there team number and after this thing is over i wil transfer my 2 smp clients and 2 gpus over to them for a while.

EDIT: with our fearless leaders approval of course.


----------



## tofunater

I would gladly help one of our fellow teams reach the 20 million mark. I say we start with the team on the bottom and work our way up til everyone is done.
Edit: that way teams that finish can help out too. Maybe our good friends over at EVGA would participate as well as they will probably be done soon.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Nice going guys. 20 MILL here we come !


----------



## admin

While I understand the motivation here, having teams team up with each other is not a good precedent to set. It's a very slippery slope.

It may be fine if all teams have finished except for one (hence we would not be altering the rankings any), but as mentioned, I am not sure this is the right precedent to set. There were concerns earlier on from us and other teams when this type of thing was brought up.

Do as you will of course, but I don't think we should use Overclock.net to rally the troops for another team in a way that would artificially impact to competition. The waters become so muddy.


----------



## Monan

I fold only for OCN.


----------



## tofunater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
While I understand the motivation here, having teams team up with each other is not a good precedent to set. It's a very slippery slope.

It may be fine if all teams have finished except for one (hence we would not be altering the rankings any), but as mentioned, I am not sure this is the right precedent to set. There were concerns earlier on from us and other teams when this type of thing was brought up.

Do as you will of course, but I don't think we should use Overclock.net to rally the troops for another team in a way that would artificially impact to competition. The waters become so muddy.

Excellent point. I shall wait to help til the rankings are decided.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
Excellent point. I shall wait to help til the rankings are decided.


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
Excellent point. I shall wait to help til the rankings are decided.









Here is the potential issue with that - I will use a hypothetical scenario to demonstrate my point:

Teams 1-6 are in the comp.

Year #1 of the comp, the #1 team in points (team 1) helps out the last place team (team 6). All goes well - respect all around.

Year #2 of the comp, Teams 1 & 2 are neck and neck for first place. Then all of a sudden, Team 1 loses half its points (for some sad reason). To help out, and because of the kindness from last year, Team 6 (who has no chance of winning) steps in to help out Team #1 who then goes on to win the comp.

Sure it's fine and honorable - but it takes us down a path that is not productive for the challenge as a whole.

If that example does not work for you - I do have others. I know I am not the only one who is against this as other team "leaders" have shown concerns about this type of thing. I strongly suggest we avoid this at all costs. Not to be mean or not be nice - but because of the implications of doing so.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Here is the potential issue with that - I will use a hypothetical scenario to demonstrate my point:

Teams 1-6 are in the comp.

Year #1 of the comp, the #1 team in points (team 1) helps out the last place team (team 6). All goes well - respect all around.

Year #2 of the comp, Teams 1 & 2 are neck and neck for first place. Then all of a sudden, Team 1 loses half its points (for some sad reason). To help out, and because of the kindness from last year, Team 6 (who has no chance of winning) steps in to help out Team #1 who then goes on to win the comp.

Sure it's fine and honorable - but it takes us down a path that is not productive for the challenge as a whole.

If that example does not work for you - I do have others. I know I am not the only one who is against this as other team "leaders" have shown concerns about this type of thing. I strongly suggest we avoid this at all costs. Not to be mean or not be nice - but because of the implications of doing so.


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 























Thoughts?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Thoughts?

Make me get my keyboard!!!









Well I see your point and the precedent it could set. But I think those that will help out the last team will only do so to help them finish when the other teams are finished. They had a big wrench thrown in there community when their site was purchased and they were unable to communicate with a large portion of their members.

I absolutely will not help- any other team overtake another team, But I would hate to see a team have to spend months after the contest to complete the challenge (only to receive the monkey paw).

So I'm trying to think of an equitable solution. I think it should be taken up by the captains.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Make me get my keyboard!!!









It's all so clear to me now!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I am sure that many of you have seen this but for those who haven't check it out.
http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandeg...ding/reloaded/


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
I am sure that many of you have seen this but for those who haven't check it out.
http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandeg...ding/reloaded/

awesome introduction, can't wait for that core to come out.


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Make me get my keyboard!!!









Well I see your point and the precedent it could set. But I think those that will help out the last team will only do so to help them finish when the other teams are finished. They had a big wrench thrown in there community when their site was purchased and they were unable to communicate with a large portion of their members.

I absolutely will not help- any other team overtake another team, But I would hate to see a team have to spend months after the contest to complete the challenge (only to receive the monkey paw).

So I'm trying to think of an equitable solution. I think it should be taken up by the captains.

I am not sure the pros of helping a team get over an arbitrary number of points outweighs the cons of the implications of doing so.

In reality, after the second last team passes the line, the comp is over. It's only symbolic from there. Like I said, helping out a team in last in a way that does not impact the results (i.e. the challenge is over) is fine - but doing so does create ripples for the future that we will have to deal with.

I am happy to discuss this further of course.

Please know that it's not my lack of ambition to help out any other team - it's not at all.


----------



## Playapplepie

We are win.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

I highly agree admin...and not just because I'm kissing butt. There are just too many unseen problems with "helping" others in the CC. I mean this battle gets pretty heated and I would hate to see any long term side effects and the repercussions if we did help another team.
Its just a race and its just for fun (and world domination) let all the teams have a fair run. I believe it would be like helping a 12 year old tie his shoes. Hes a big boy he can do it himself. If you offer to help him I bet he will get upset. lol


----------



## sdla4ever

One more update for possible win. Go OCN


----------



## rx7racer

Not trying to step on anyones toes. But the issue at hand was mentioned already and weighed in on. See here http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...we-win-cc.html (about switching and helping another team.)


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyric* 
awesome introduction, can't wait for that core to come out.









The link noted at the end of the flash doesn't even exist. Is this new/old?


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
The link noted at the end of the flash doesn't even exist. Is this new/old?

I was assuming it is brand new, and it says coming soon in the flash....probably why the website doesn't work yet?


----------



## tofunater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
I am not sure the pros of helping a team get over an arbitrary number of points outweighs the cons of the implications of doing so.

In reality, after the second last team passes the line, the comp is over. It's only symbolic from there. Like I said, helping out a team in last in a way that does not impact the results (i.e. the challenge is over) is fine - but doing so does create ripples for the future that we will have to deal with.

I am happy to discuss this further of course.

Please know that it's not my lack of ambition to help out any other team - it's not at all.

Way to throw logic into the mix admin







I understand fully where you are coming from. When there is only one competitor left I may just anonymously send one of my rigs ppd their way though. I've been keeping tabs on some of our fellow competitors, and there are some great people out there, I'd just like to give 'em a little love.


----------



## Knitelife

Happy mothers day to all mothers out there.
Looks like we are cruising right along. It would be great if we can cross the finish line before midnight tonight. Eitherway it will be close.

Way to go team!


----------



## Benladesh

Since the last update was tiny, the next one should bring us in the 19 mill range =D
Almost there!!

Hehe OCNChimpin has passed knitelife


----------



## Tufelhunden

Actually the loser gets the Mummified chimps paw. So if we help the number 8 team pass the number 7 team then that might create some bad blood.


----------



## ducrider

Just over 18 million we should end this with the 9pm update.Lets shoot for the 6pm one.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ducrider* 
Just over 18 million we should end this with the 9pm update.Lets shoot for the 6pm one.

trying, i oc'd my card to its max. i have 2 120mm 110cfm fans blowing on it with my side cover off just to keep it 75*C. quick someone lone me a nitrogen bath so i can submerge it and vmod it to 5v...he he j/k

EDIT: i just finished another 1888point WU.


----------



## tofunater

I love these 353 wu's










Thats over 10.5 k on just my two 8800gt's


----------



## Knitelife

OP updated....

Way to go on another million point update.

OCNChimpin has officially bumped me back one spot in the team ranking with the last update.

When this is over, I am coming for you OCNChimpin







.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
OP updated....

Way to go on another million point update.

OCNChimpin has officially bumped me back one spot in the team ranking with the last update.

When this is over, I am coming for you OCNChimpin







.

Rofl. XD


----------



## HAYWIREFIVE

yesyesyesyeysyes go team go


----------



## FieryCoD

*OCNChimpin - 18,125,588*
EVGApes - 13,911,623
maximum_monkey - 7,607,801
T32monkeys - 7,084,021
[H]ardApe - 6,082,2655
Monkey_Bollocks - 5,314,810
TSCh!mp - 4,692,814
CPChimps - 1,931,044


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FieryCoD* 
*OCNChimpin - 18,125,588*
EVGApes - 13,911,623
maximum_monkey - 7,607,801
T32monkeys - 7,084,021
[H]ardApe - 6,082,2655
Monkey_Bollocks - 5,314,810
TSCh!mp - 4,692,814
CPChimps - 1,931,044

Sooooo closeeeeee. XD


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Thoughts?

Totally agree. By folding or helping a team it is skewing the results. Even if it doesn't impact the rankings.

I have found in life. The more you carry somebody. The weaker their legs become. Just my 2 cents.

Let's do this! OCN TSUNAMI!


----------



## BLKKROW

Keep them folding!

I folded through prom


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadeMiner* 
The more you carry somebody. The weaker their legs become. Just my 2 cents.


You didn't mention that the carrier would get stronger if supplied enough food/water/sleep.
;p


----------



## nafljhy

heck yea! by the end of the day! i think we'll hit the 20M mark.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
heck yea! by the end of the day! i think we'll hit the 20M mark.









Im so excited! I cant wait till the 20 million mark comes up i will be literally jumping up and down


----------



## nafljhy

haha.. i'll be jumping up and down on the airplane if it happens.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
haha.. i'll be jumping up and down on the airplane if it happens.









ooo Where are you flying to?


----------



## tofunater

where you headed naf?


----------



## jarble

ya naf we all want to know as we have no lives


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
haha.. i'll be jumping up and down on the airplane if it happens.









They'll send you to Guantanamo!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
They'll send you to Guantanamo!









But I was just excited about the Chimp Challenge honest. Gurgle, gurgle gurgle.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLKKROW* 
Im so excited! I cant wait till the 20 million mark comes up i will be literally jumping up and down









HI BLKKROW,

I couldn't agree more!!!









Man this has been great ~ for Stanford (Wu's), OCN (team work) and the Competiton (we kicked their butts)...









Keep on Folding!


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
While I understand the motivation here, having teams team up with each other is not a good precedent to set. It's a very slippery slope.

It may be fine if all teams have finished except for one (hence we would not be altering the rankings any), but as mentioned, I am not sure this is the right precedent to set. There were concerns earlier on from us and other teams when this type of thing was brought up.

Do as you will of course, but I don't think we should use Overclock.net to rally the troops for another team in a way that would artificially impact to competition. The waters become so muddy.

Hi Admin,

I have to agree. I got a little un-easy with a previous thread mentioning that. I know a couple of years ago I was asked to fold for a different team in the CC. I didn't then, and will not now. I fold only for OCN!!!









I know it might seem like a nice gesture, but based on what other forums are saying about this year's challenge, and us.... I think it would be opening a can of worms, and possibly putting OCN in a really bad light...

Just my two cents...


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
HI BLKKROW,

I couldn't agree more!!!









Man this has been great ~ for Stanford (Wu's), OCN (team work) and the Competiton (we kicked their butts)...









Keep on Folding!









Hello buick long time no see

This CC challenge has really brought us together a community and shown everyone exactly we they are dealing with


----------



## CravinR1

GPU on my 8800 GTS 512 g92 and my 320 g80 for the Chimpin


----------



## Knitelife

OP Updated. Small update across the board. Seems to be the norm for mid day updates.

*OCNChimpin - 18,354,382*
EVGApes - 14,141,746
maximum_monkey -7,727,428
T32monkeys - 7,228,585
[H]ardApe - 6,179,610
Monkey_Bollocks - 5,421,650
TSCh!mp - 4,768,274
CPChimps - 1,976,995


----------



## wannabe_OC

Nearing the finish line...

0 days remaining...









OCNers, YOU ROCK !!!!!!


----------



## Monan

We're almost there! I've had a great time and it's really nice/amazing to see so many people working together for hope.
Just beautiful.


----------



## CravinR1

We really represented as a community for this challenge. And to think we beat *EVGA* a gpu company! Not to mention the magazine hosting the site, as well as a entire countries community folders. Impressive OCN


----------



## mortimersnerd

What are we doing once we hit 20 mil? Continue folding for OCNchimpin or return to our normal names?

On a side note, this win should be good "advertising" for the team. I bet we will see a few more members coming in.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
What are we doing once we hit 20 mil? Continue folding for OCNchimpin or return to our normal names?

On a side note, this win should be good "advertising" for the team. I bet we will see a few more members coming in.

Hi Mort,

Unless I hear otherwise, I was going to go back to folding under my name for OCN...

After 20 million the race is over, so to speak...

Then we get to celebrate








and be merry!!!









I don't think knitelife mentioned anything else... I could be wrong though...

BTW - I just noticed that by Noon tomorrow, I'll be Chimped!!!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I admit that I am looking forward to reaching the 20 million but, in a way, I will miss all the incredible team spirit that has been shown over the past week.
Great job everyone and I can't wait to do this again next year....assuming we are invited that is.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
What are we doing once we hit 20 mil? Continue folding for OCNchimpin or return to our normal names?

On a side note, this win should be good "advertising" for the team. I bet we will see a few more members coming in.

Once the competition is over we revert back to our normal names.

However, I say we use OCNChimpin as our name each year so we can really have out total points listed at the top of the stansford site. Wow 20 million in 5 days, thats a record I'm sure


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
Once the competition is over we revert back to our normal names.

However, I say we use OCNChimpin as our name each year so we can really have out total points listed at the top of the stansford site. Wow 20 million in 5 days, thats a record I'm sure

Agreed!! Also, so we don't litter the top ten with multiple names not being used.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
I admit that I am looking forward to reaching the 20 million but, in a way, I will miss all the incredible team spirit that has been shown over the past week.
Great job everyone and I can't wait to do this again next year....assuming we are invited that is.









Hey Extreme,

I agree whole heartedly... I'll miss the excitement of the competition....









I think we'll be invited back... Nobody, but Nobody will take us lightly again... EVGA will be gunning for us! But that's Ok... We'll give them a go again...


----------



## CravinR1

lol, we so thoroughly dominated this year they may not invite us.

....... nah that'd be like making Valentino Rossi never race motorcycles again.


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
....... nah that'd be like making Valentino Rossi never race motorcycles again.


----------



## gr8racr

or we could all switch to fold with my name( Gr8racr LOL







)and move me up in the ranking since my hardware moves me up so slowly compared to the way OCNChimpin has with everyone using it at once only downside is when I check my stats like I usually do, I see how many units and points I have turned in but during the competition I cant tell for sure.


----------



## Rolandooo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
lol, we so thoroughly dominated this year they may not invite us.

*....... nah that'd be like making Valentino Rossi never race motorcycles again.*









So true


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gr8racr* 
or we could all switch to fold with my name( Gr8racr LOL







)and move me up in the ranking since my hardware moves me up so slowly compared to the way OCNChimpin has with everyone using it at once only downside is when I check my stats like I usually do, I see how many units and points I have turned in but during the competition I cant tell for sure.

Nice Try!


----------



## tofunater

Its amazing, in around 6 days we have completed more than 20,000 work units. Wow, just wow.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gr8racr* 
or we could all switch to fold with my name( Gr8racr LOL







)and move me up in the ranking since my hardware moves me up so slowly compared to the way OCNChimpin has with everyone using it at once only downside is when I check my stats like I usually do, I see how many units and points I have turned in but during the competition I cant tell for sure.

you got rank on me man. they need to fold for me...lol. that would be sweet to be at the 20mill mark. wait, can i clam this name for my own after we are done...


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
lol, we so thoroughly dominated this year they may not invite us.

....... nah that'd be like making Valentino Rossi never race motorcycles again.


LOL!!

However, I want to see the Kentucky Kid doing better.







Hopefully soon!!


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
LOL!!

However, I want to see the Kentucky Kid doing better.







Hopefully soon!!

Hayden made the jump to Ducati this year, maybe he'll have as much luck as stoner


----------



## smoke12291

probably one or two more updates?









keep it going OCN!


----------



## CravinR1

GPU Project 5775 is 42% done on my computer, I may make the deadline


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
What are we doing once we hit 20 mil? Continue folding for OCNchimpin or return to our normal names?

On a side note, this win should be good "advertising" for the team. I bet we will see a few more members coming in.

We return to our normal names. It'd be nice if we switch back as soon as possible after we hit 20 million so that Chimp doesn't get too far past Buick and Knitelife









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
I admit that I am looking forward to reaching the 20 million but, in a way, I will miss all the incredible team spirit that has been shown over the past week.
Great job everyone and I can't wait to do this again next year....assuming we are invited that is.









Of course we'll be invited back! It's the only way they'll ever get their Jade Monkey back!!!









Disclaimer: Jade Monkey is in no way related to me, or my family, or relatives in any way. Any similarity to nicks found on OCN, or any other website is purely coincidental.


----------



## gr8racr

my smp with vm setup is @ 73% in fah I cant get my gpu to show in fah but gpu is @6960/8000 think that is like 87%. gpu will make it and may get another one if it hurries up but I think this may be my first completed smp wu


----------



## FieryCoD

Everybody is doing a great job. We're all cranking out a huge amount of PPD. Some of us are not, but be thankful for taking the time for contributing to the cause. I just want to say that this is an amazing feat in OCN's folding history. Keep folding on for the cause, not the points.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadeMiner* 
We return to our normal names. It'd be nice if we switch back as soon as possible after we hit 20 million so that Chimp doesn't get too far past Buick and Knitelife









Of course we'll be invited back! It's the only way they'll ever get their Jade Monkey back!!!









Disclaimer: Jade Monkey is in no way related to me, or my family, or relatives in any way. Any similarity to nicks found on OCN, or any other website is purely coincidental.

Jade you are to Funny!!!









OCNChimpin has already passed knitelife....

And will be passing me by noon tomorrow...

That is great stuff!!!

All of you folders ROCK!!!


----------



## Mebby

Wait.... Looking at the stats, haven't we won already? =D


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mebby* 
Wait.... Looking at the stats, haven't we won already? =D

When you go to THIS site and the points column says 20m, then we win...Not before...


----------



## 455buick

Hi Mebby,

Not just yet...

According to knitelife the final total point total will be *24,553,005*...

we're at *23,371,805* right now...

We need *1,181,200* points more. Maybe the next update at 9:00pm EST or Midnight EST or maybe the 3:00am update. Wanna take bets???










We are so, so close...


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Hi Mebby,

Not just yet...

According to knitelife the final total point total will be *24,553,005*...

we're at *23,371,805* right now...

We need *1,181,200* points more. Maybe the next update at 9:00pm EST or Midnight EST

We are so, so close...









Correct.


----------



## 455buick

Hi Mjg,

Thanks!! I'll bet we win by 4.4 million over EVGA and the Midnight update will show OCN the winner and new Chimps!!! I mean Champs!


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Hi Mebby,

Not just yet...

According to knitelife the final total point total will be *24,553,005*...

we're at *23,371,805* right now...

We need *1,181,200* points more. Maybe the next update at 9:00pm EST or Midnight EST or maybe the 3:00am update. Wanna take bets???









We are so, so close...









I went ahead and posted on the official trash talking site that they needed to be sure and pack the Jaded Monkeys bags and get their goodbye hugs and such done now. He will be heading to his new home at OCN soon enough.


----------



## Mebby

My bad, I was looking at current points. =]


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
I went ahead and posted on the official trash talking site that they needed to be sure and pack the Jaded Monkeys bags and get their goodbye hugs and such done now. He will be heading to his new home at OCN soon enough.





































:lache n:


----------



## ChickenInferno

I told them about our karate chimp, but they just didn't believe me. I guess they understood that we keep our chimp hand strong.


----------



## Knitelife

OP updated.
*OCNChimpin - 18,818,800
*EVGApes - 14,581,500
maximum_monkey -7,914,650
T32monkeys - 7,478,388
[H]ardApe - 6,329,400
Monkey_Bollocks - 5,555,812
TSCh!mp - 4,873,823
CPChimps - 2,043,177


----------



## smoke12291

getting closer and closer!


----------



## Darius Silver

Final leg and I get a 384 pointer, gonna be a good finish I think


----------



## wierdo124

Maybe one more update!


----------



## SpcCdr

9PM update
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=449639
464,418 pts
341 WU's
Almost....
but,
Not quite there yet lads
Keep 'em folding

Cheers Chimps
last push to the finish


----------



## lhowatt

ALMOST!!!

my team rank is dying








gj guys keep up the work


----------



## DraganUS

By midnight we should be done.


----------



## franz

Well I just finished a couple WUs on my GTX260 rig, but have to shut it down for the night. I will keep Lola folding, but I am sure I will be asleep before we get to 20mil.

I just want to say how exciting this whole experience has been and congratulations to everyone. Thank you to Knitelife for being Chief Chimp. Thanks to OCN for having such an amazing folding community. Thanks not only to the competitors of CC 2009, but to all folders out there.


----------



## gr8racr

I also have enjoyed this challenge to the fullest but as ocn wins maybe lives in the future will be saved and/or made better and that is the real winning looking forward to next years competition and hoping I will have stronger equipment at my disposal cause I know evga and others will see that they need to be ready to beat OCNChimpin next year!!!


----------



## Hueristic

Well good timing for one of my rigs to craok. Rigged it the other day when I lost power and surprised it lasted this long. See you all in the morning to celebrate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Well good timing for one of my rigs to craok. Rigged it the other day when I lost power and surprised it lasted this long. See you all in the morning to celebrate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










At least it made it this far. My second rig went down right before the competition started. We would have been done by now if that hadn't happened


----------



## tofunater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
At least it made it this far. My second rig went down right before the competition started. We would have been done by now if that hadn't happened









I know how that is, my dual gx2 rig is down right now, gotta rma one of them this week. They're underwater too, so thats over 20k I was down.


----------



## Nightz2k

Nice, we're looking good so far.









I'm trying, but ATI's seem to really suck in folding. lol I know every lilt'bit helps though.









Just when I thought I was getting pretty good PPD, I fired up my old PC _(AMD X2 5600+)_ that has an Nvidia GTX9800/512MB. All I can say is, wow...that ONE single GPU was getting like 2k better than my 2 ATI GPU's together! I can see why majority of the folding rigs are Nvidia.

I knew this already, but didn't realize ATI was _that_ far off.









I'm still pumping them though, not giving up.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightz2k* 
Nice, we're looking good so far.









I'm trying, but ATI's seem to really suck in folding. lol I know every lilt'bit helps though.









Just when I thought I was getting pretty good PPD, I fired up my old PC _(AMD X2 5600+)_ that has an Nvidia GTX9800/512MB. All I can say is, wow...that ONE single GPU was getting like 2k better than my 2 ATI GPU's together! I can see why majority of the folding rigs are Nvidia.

I knew this already, but didn't realize ATI was _that_ far off.









I'm still pumping them though, not giving up.









that's why I made the switch for me folding has always been more important than gaming


----------



## Gizmo

Going by the extreme overclock website, we've already broke 20 mil since the fifth! congrats everyone...hopefully the updates will come through soon!


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *romphill* 
Going by the extreme overclock website, we've already broke 20 mil since the fifth! congrats everyone...hopefully the updates will come through soon!

We were at 4.5 mill before the competition started so we're not done yet but either this update or the next we are.

15 Minutes guys tell we find out if its over or else another 3 hours of suspense over who will win this insanely close race


----------



## DraganUS

Did anyone checked kakao site?


----------



## Tandem_Riders

I hope we don't get a flat update..............


----------



## DraganUS

OCNChimpin 19 103 196 -

Quote:

896 804 more


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pheoxs* 
We were at 4.5 mill before the competition started so we're not done yet but either this update or the next we are.

15 Minutes guys tell we find out if its over or else another 3 hours of suspense over who will win this insanely close race
































It will probably take 2 or 3 more updates before we pass the 20 million mark.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
It will probably take 2 or 3 more updates before we pass the 20 million mark.


----------



## ChickenInferno

I want it NOWZZZ!!!


----------



## Knitelife

Updating OP and the hit the sack. I admit I am kind of hoping we dont get it on the 12pm PST (2AM Knitelife time) update so I will be awake for the winning update. Either way I will be up for the 3AM update.

*OCNChimpin - 19,103,196
*EVGApes - 14,902,650
maximum_monkey -8,035,901
T32monkeys - 7,587,344
[H]ardApe - 6,410,192
Monkey_Bollocks - 5,650,581
TSCh!mp - 4,915,496
CPChimps - 2,089,660

Great job all, and see you in the morning.


----------



## gbrilliantq

So CLOSE!

I'll be up for the update. =)


----------



## CravinR1

someone pm me the url for the trash talk


----------



## jarble

guess its going to be a long night sigh


----------



## tofunater

I can't force myself to stay awake any longer. Its been awesome guys and I'm proud to be a member of such a community. Major props go to Knitelife for getting us pumped up and Admin for endorsing us. And the ultimate thank you goes to all of our folding brothers. We are all part of a community and we all work towards making humanity better, let us never lose sight of that goal.
Hope that wasn't too preachy/grammatically incorrect, I'm so tired I'm about to crash right now. Look forward to tomorrows results


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Hmmm.... if we finish at the 12AM update, the two 1888 pointers i've got going won't make it in time


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
I can't force myself to stay awake any longer. Its been awesome guys and I'm proud to be a member of such a community. Major props go to Knitelife for getting us pumped up and Admin for endorsing us. And the ultimate thank you goes to all of our folding brothers. We are all part of a community and we all work towards making humanity better, let us never lose sight of that goal.
Hope that wasn't too preachy/grammatically incorrect, I'm so tired I'm about to crash right now. Look forward to tomorrows results























well said my man


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urgrandpasdog* 
Hmmm.... if we finish at the 12AM update, the two 1888 pointers i've got going won't make it in time









Hey urgrand,

Keep them folding. We did not make it at the 12am update.







We might on the 3am one. We need a total of 24,553,005 at EOC in order to make the 20 million... Last I checked Stanford we are at 23,954,378....









That leaves only 598,627... Since there is a delay between Stanford and EOC, it might be the 6am update before it becomes "official"...

I hope this helped,


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

A couple people will wake up to early kwanzaa tomorrow!


----------



## FieryCoD

Well, I can't stay awake anymore. I got school tomorrow, and two summatives to work on.

Like tofunator said, congratulations OCNChimpin. And especially to Knitelife, who stepped up to be our Chief Chimp, to lead us to victory.

Although I gotta give another hand to barnettworks, he's got some horsepower there!


----------



## H3||scr3am

w00t, in for update







yay for working the graveyard shift







FOLD ON OCN!!!!!!


----------



## Benladesh

So close its painful =P
I'll stay up for the next update (3AM) and then head off if we have not won it yet. Fingers crossed =D


----------



## dcshoejake

We win

Tomorrow


----------



## Zeva

We better win!


----------



## CravinR1

They're talking about how close to 90% of our folding points are for the competition and only 48% of evga's, that just shows how we pull together and stomp ass here at OCN


----------



## mega_option101

I'll be up and waiting for this









Will even be up for the 6 AM update


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

30 minutes till we break out the champagne (hopefully).


----------



## BLKKROW

Weeee and ill be awake to see it hopefully its the next update


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Oh, the suspence!









An excerpt from Webster's Dictionary:

Quote:

team⋅work [teem-wurk]

â€"noun
1.cooperative or coordinated effort on the part of a group of persons acting together as a team or in the interests of a common cause.
2.work done with a team.
*3. overclock.net*


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RaBidRaBit* 







Oh, the suspence!









An excerpt from Webster's Dictionary:










I see what you did there









OCN great job on this challenge

Edit:

19,401,373


----------



## Benladesh

Gosh whats with all these tiny updates <.<
It's killing me. Bed time for me guys, I'll be back tomorrow for the celebration =D


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benladesh* 
Gosh whats with all these tiny updates <.<
It's killing me. Bed time for me guys, I'll be back tomorrow for the celebration =D

I was waiting up for it also










But only a 300,000 update means the next one will be like 1 million


----------



## lemans81

*OCNChimpin - 19,401,373*
EVGApes - 15,478,486
maximum_monkey - 8,271,341
T32monkeys - 7,875,454
[H]ardApe - 6,587,329
Monkey_Bollocks - 5,826,165
TSCh!mp - 5,048,704
CPChimps - 2,145,998

less than 600K to go.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
*OCNChimpin - 19,401,373*
EVGApes - 15,478,486
maximum_monkey - 8,271,341
T32monkeys - 7,875,454
[H]ardApe - 6,587,329
Monkey_Bollocks - 5,826,165
TSCh!mp - 5,048,704
CPChimps - 2,145,998

less than 600K to go.

gaaaaaaaaaa I'm running out of mini games to play


----------



## Powelly

Just submitted another 1888 pointer I've been working on today








Soooo close!!!


----------



## mega_option101

6AM here we come


----------



## lemans81

So you think we can get 1000 posts in this thread before we hit 20M?

55 posts and about 2 hours....


----------



## H3||scr3am

Side NOTE:

OMG GUYS!!!!!

24858339-4553005 = 20305334

We're DONE!!!!!!!!!! We've WON!!!!

Stats are from Stanford









http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...&teamnum=37726

Congrats 2 everyone here @ OCN


----------



## mega_option101

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lyric

woot, congratulations on all of our contributions. and most thanks to knitelife!









I'm switching my ppd back over to my username then...need to get my rank back up, lol.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Congratulations everyone!

Now I have to post this thing I did a couple years ago:


----------



## Inktfish

In the beginning, watch the first posts of this thread


----------



## mega_option101

Please keep this thread on topic.


----------



## lemans81

*OCNChimpin - 19,541,854*
EVGApes - 15,741,240
maximum_monkey - 8,389,476
T32monkeys - 8,014,761
[H]ardApe - 6,686,793
Monkey_Bollocks - 5,931,520
TSCh!mp - 5,091,023
CPChimps - 2,181,150


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
*OCNChimpin - 19,541,854*
EVGApes - 15,741,240
maximum_monkey - 8,389,476
T32monkeys - 8,014,761
[H]ardApe - 6,686,793
Monkey_Bollocks - 5,931,520
TSCh!mp - 5,091,023
CPChimps - 2,181,150

lol, what? how? thats still behind stanfords scores...


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
Side NOTE:

OMG GUYS!!!!!

24858339-4553005 = 20305334

We're DONE!!!!!!!!!! We've WON!!!!

Stats are from Stanford









http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...&teamnum=37726

Congrats 2 everyone here @ OCN









Yup. I just ran the numbers myself. 20,305,378 --- WE DID IT!









You have 20,305,334, and I have 20,305,378. Either way. We WON! Congratulations everybody!!









Edit: Just re-ran the numbers. You are correct H3||scr3am - It's 20,305,334


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
lol, what? how? thats still behind stanfords scores...

Yup, we've already won!



Jumping back to my user name










Obligatory celebration dance and monkey factoid


----------



## lemans81

Maybe on paper, but we have to win on that offical score thing before it counts....but congrats to everyone, we came out our rookie year and showed them how its done.


----------



## ducrider

Congrats all we just have to wait to be official.


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
Maybe on paper, but we have to win on that offical score thing before it counts....but congrats to everyone, we came out our rookie year and showed them how its done.

We sure did Lemans. Our first time ever in the Chimp Challenge and we dominated!









I trust the Stanford scores. I don't want our Chimp to get too far ahead of our captain Knitelife.
So I'm switching back also.









CONGRATULATIONS EVERYBODY! EXCELLENT WORK! OCN TSUNAMI!!!


----------



## lemans81

Yep when I get home I am going to shut everything down until tonight(due to being sick I need sleep) then tonight I will be back up and rolling for the team comps.


----------



## Knitelife

Brutal update, I love it. Nothing like making us wait for it. Hopefully more will be awake when the official number come in.


----------



## Inktfish

I'ma still folding for OCNChimpin till I see the 20 million mark in this thread ;p

lemans81, sleep well, hope you get better soon


----------



## The Fryer

still waiting for the update. i only see 19,541,854 points. not stopping till i 20mill.


----------



## FieryCoD

*OCNChimpin has finally passed the 20 million mark!*

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...ame=OCNChimpin










Still folding though, just in case we didn't.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Brutal update, I love it. Nothing like making us wait for it. Hopefully more will be awake when the official number come in.

lol clearly they're either in denial or EVGA's paying them off to rig the scores









lol.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
I'ma still folding for OCNChimpin till I see the 20 million mark in this thread ;p

lemans81, sleep well, hope you get better soon

Thanks, hopefully I will...but still have another hour an a half before I get off work....


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Brutal update, I love it. Nothing like making us wait for it. Hopefully more will be awake when the official number come in.

Hi knitelife,

Yeah, good ol' Stanford... I know it's not "Official" until EOC says so...

However the Stanford site shows *25,006,566*

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...type=userstats

We only needed *24,553,005* RIGHT!!!

Let the party begin!!!
















We did it (un-officially) We won!!!

Thanks knitelife!!!


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
Thanks, hopefully I will...but still have another hour an a half before I get off work....

About an hour and a half till the 20 million update. Unless stanfords servers go down just to make us wait, lol.


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Hi knitelife,

Yeah, good ol' Stanford... I know it's not "Official" until EOC says so...

However the Stanford site shows *25,006,566*

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...type=userstats

We only needed *24,553,005* RIGHT!!!

Let the party begin!!!
















We did it (un-officially) We won!!!

Thanks knitelife!!!









I trust Stanford more, 'cause they're the ones directing the points, ain't I right?


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
lol clearly they're either in denial or EVGA's paying them off to rig the scores









lol.

I think EVGA is paying them off....









That way they can close the gap! he,he,he


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FieryCoD* 
I trust Stanford more, 'cause they're the ones directing the points, ain't I right?









Fiery, YOU are always right! Right?









We won't get the "official" results until the 9:00am update ~


----------



## JadeMiner

If OCNChimpin >= 20000000 then return = (void)

We had this thing on the previous update.

Regardless of the anomaly on the official scoring. Congrats guys!


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Fiery, YOU are always right! Right?









We won't get the "official" results until the 9:00am update ~









Noooo









I'll be in school by then









Have fun celebrating with all the whiskey and beer you can drink. I'll just grab my backpack, and you know..


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadeMiner* 
If OCNChimpin >= 20000000 then return = (void)









you dug this out of the official scoring engine right? I KNEW IT


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
you dug this out of the official scoring engine right? I KNEW IT









Exactly. That's really amazing that it worked perfectly UNTIL we hit 20 million. lol

Anyways. You called it first. We had this thing won 1 and 1/2 updates ago


----------



## lemans81

I think I heard a rumor that next year we are starting at a -20,000,000......


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
I think I heard a rumor that next year we are starting at a -20,000,000......

WHAT?!?! is that the cost of the Jade monkey or something?

Honestly we should be given points







for protecting they're monkey lol ;P


----------



## CravinR1

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...al_list.php?s=

OCNChimpin in the top 60 (59 I think) Producers


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
WHAT?!?! is that the cost of the Jade monkey or something?

Honestly we should be given points







for protecting they're monkey lol ;P

No I think they just want to make it fair for everyone else who can't get 85% of their awesome team participating.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
No I think they just want to make it fair for everyone else who can't get 85% of their awesome team participating.

Just shows selfless contribution of individual points to pull our community through a challenge. Just 6 days to 25 million points, impressive for certain.


----------



## JadeMiner

Oh man. The suspense is killing me....


----------



## CravinR1

30 more min i suppose


----------



## wierdo124

20 more minutes


----------



## Jbear

10!


----------



## lemans81

8 and some change...but I am leaving work so I won't be here when the ball falls.


----------



## Ravin

9!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
8 and some change...but I am leaving work so I won't be here when the ball falls.

Hey slow down, I was watching the atomic clock waiting to post


----------



## Ravin

5!

Cmon, some one else chime in on the countdown


----------



## Heathen

-1!


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Soooo Close! 4!


----------



## Jbear

I can't stand this waiting...

Is the update now or in an hour?


----------



## Knitelife

*Congratulations OCN. We are the Official Winners of the 2009 Chimp Challenge!!!!*

*20,453,561 Points*


----------



## laxrunner

Woohoo. I want me some jade monkey.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Looks like the final update is in and we made it to 20 Million






























Well done everyone.


----------



## Jbear

woohooo!

thank you knitelife!


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Whoop..........................there it is....................Whoop there it is.............................


----------



## Knitelife

OP Updated:
*OCNChimpin - 20,453,561
*EVGApes - 16,170,313
maximum_monkey - 8,649,922
T32monkeys - 8,350,725
[H]ardApe - 6,830,846
Monkey_Bollocks - 6,116,737
TSCh!mp - 5,206,361
CPChimps - 2,283,408


----------



## Heathen

Grats everyone! 20,453,561!


----------



## CravinR1

OCN FTW


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Congratulations to those who fought hard and send our competition packing! To the OCN Chimps I salute you all!


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkstarx10a* 
congratulations to those who fought hard and send our competition packing! To the ocn chimps i salute you all!

yeah boiiii


----------



## ChickenInferno

Way to go Everybody!!


----------



## grunion

334 of my wu's later..OCN is the Champion









Well done my Friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
*Congratulations OCN. We are the Official Winners of the 2009 Chimp Challenge!!!!*

*20,453,561 Points*

NOW this is what I wanted to wake up too!









Obligatory emoticon spam too follow (when I get some heat in this joint and a coffee)


----------



## repo_man

RAWR! OCN pwns!

Congrats EVERYone, eVGA, OCN, [H],etc; all the competitors this year remember that Stanford is the real winner!

Keep pushing those points everyone, just because it's not a competition anymore, doesn't mean you can slack up!


----------



## tofunater

WOOHHHOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Mikezilla

Very nicely done everyone!


----------



## heimie

Congrats to you guys!!!! You smoked everyone. I wasn't terribly enthusiastic about it this year, but I'm actually looking forward to next years contest. Kudos to you all!!!


----------



## Darius Silver

Awesome work OCN


----------



## Snoopy83

Great job everyone, its so much fun winning.


----------



## ChickenInferno




----------



## Tweex

Nice work everyone. And congratulations to all our prize winners. Make sure those prizes get to folding.


----------



## smoke12291

party in the morning!


----------



## Tweex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
NOW this is what I wanted to wake up too!









Obligatory emoticon spam too follow (when I get some heat in this joint and a coffee)









Pass it.......


----------



## Hueristic

EVGA has a Congrats thread up for us! Drop in and thank them if you have an account.
http://www.evga.com/forums/m.asp?m=100660295

:Edit
LOLZ, I just got your joke Tweex! good one!

Told you I need my coffee!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
EVGA has a Congrats thread up for us! Drop in and thank them if you have an account.
http://www.evga.com/forums/m.asp?m=100660295

:Edit
LOLZ, I just got your joke Tweex! good one!

Told you I need my coffee!









Class act eVGA. Glad we could fun with you guys, look at all the WUs our teams put in with each other. Simply amazing!


----------



## 455buick

Congrats to all of our folders out there!!!









We did it, and have the Jaded Monkey Award for a year to brag about!!!









Attachment 108269

We are OCN!!!!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Congrats to all of our folders out there!!!









We did it, and have the Jaded Monkey Award for a year to brag about!!!









Attachment 108269

We are OCN!!!!









monkey. YAY!


----------



## 455buick

Hey Knitelife,

Is there any "real" pictures of this thing, or is it just a paper symbol???









I do like winning...


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Hey Knitelife,

Is there any "real" pictures of this thing, or is it just a paper symbol???









I do like winning...









Good question. I think the image may be all there is. I will find out from MPC if there is an official picture or if there is some history behind the picture.


----------



## lemans81

Feels good guys, soak up the jade rays.....(what thats not rays?....ewww)


----------



## gbrilliantq

all around.

We just kept going and going and going








And now it's over!









Back to bed.


----------



## Darius Silver

Looking at a few of our CC threads, I think we posted close to 2000 posts about the CC since it started 6(7?) days ago XD Pretty sweet community turn out I say


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Good question. I think the image may be all there is. I will find out from MPC if there is an official picture or if there is some history behind the picture.

If not I vote we model a statue of the Thinker with a chimp head in Jade!


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darius Silver* 
Looking at a few of our CC threads, I think we posted close to 2000 posts about the CC since it started 6(7?) days ago XD Pretty sweet community turn out I say









I think it took us just 5 days 18 hours to get the winning update. Pretty good for 20 million points.


----------



## BLKKROW

Congratulations OCN

thanks to everyone who folded and everyone who directed us


----------



## Knitelife

Updated OP with chart and stats so we have a snapshot of the win.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Well done everybody.


----------



## Hueristic

LOLZ, read the first few posts in this thread.


----------



## Darius Silver

Wow, I wonder if T32monkeys and maximum_monkey are gonna keep duking it out. Looks like those two are neck and neck. They were the original two right?


----------



## Knitelife

One more image.


----------



## Darius Silver

Man, we should get Stanford to make a Jade Monkey certificate for next years competition XD


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
One more image.









Feels good.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
LOLZ, read the first few posts in this thread.









It was all a decoy...just wanted to play like we had a weak hand so we did not scare the competition and had the tactical advantage of suprise.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darius Silver* 
Wow, I wonder if T32monkeys and maximum_monkey are gonna keep duking it out. Looks like those two are neck and neck. They were the original two right?

http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=605350&page=3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
It was all a decoy...just wanted to play like we had a weak hand so we did not scare the competition and had the tactical advantage of suprise.

















Good Work!


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Alright! Way to go guys!!


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=605350&page=3








Good Work!

Lol, great bunch of guys over there. Think I might have to cheer them on over Maximum_Monkey


----------



## Kamakazi

The race for third is really close.


----------



## JEK3

Great job guys!

Unfortunately, I was on travel for work, and had no ability to switch over and contribute. Hopefully, I can help next time.


----------



## The Fryer

sweet guys congrats for everyone's contributions. no matter how small every little helped. and thanks knitelife for helping put it together and everyone else who helped with the updates and math and stuff.


----------



## admin

Just amazing work fellows.

Our Folding team has been nothing but spectacular. Because of you and many that came before you - we have organization, enthusiasm, commitment, inspiration, vision, humility and now excitement in winning the 2009 CC. To say that we ever expected this ~5 years ago when we began to support [email protected] would be very far from the truth. From humble helpers to extreme enthusiasts - I hope our team will only continue to live up to the traits that have taken us to where we are today.

Kudos to you team. You have shown just what is possible when you have a large group of fantastic people working towards a common goal. Not only did you do it - you did it with style









Now where are those drinks we were talking about?


----------



## Hueristic

PHEW! Switched my systems back to my name this morning before coffe and put "LichLord" instead of "LicheLord"
















Just noticed on fahmon as one gpu was at 100%!!!

Think I got it shut and switched before the wu was sent.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Just amazing work fellows.

Our Folding team has been nothing but spectacular. Because of you and many that came before you - we have organization, enthusiasm, commitment, inspiration, vision, humility and now excitement in winning the 2009 CC. To say that we ever expected this ~5 years ago when we began to support [email protected] would be very far from the truth. From humble helpers to extreme enthusiasts - I hope our team will only continue to live up to the traits that have taken us to where we are today.

Kudos to you team. You have shown just what is possible when you have a large group of fantastic people working towards a common goal. Not only did you do it - you did it with style









Now where are those drinks we were talking about?









THAT my friend is a tribute to the Awe-inspiring leadership and Moderation team here! That we can have soo many members and not sweat the little stuff and continue to excel is a tribute to this site and one other sites should strive to emulate.

I will crack a beer tonight in our honor!


----------



## epidemic

Hopefully next year I will have some more cards for the mix. Just ordered a case for my dedicated folding rig (9800GT) and I plan to add another card to it soon. But for now its over and great job everyone.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

we deserved it








good work guys


----------



## RaBidRaBit

GG, OCN. I already can't wait until next year do we can do it again!


----------



## BlankThis

Great job everyone








Poor CPChimps...









~B~


----------



## ML Infamous

Congrats OCN


----------



## Monan

Let's do it again!








Good job team!!


----------



## Nightz2k

Great job all!

Was a tugboat effort on my ATI's, but they pushed as much as they could.


----------



## wierdo124

Way to go team!


----------



## wierdo124

Join up guys!
http://www.overclock.net/groups/chim...9-i-there.html


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Join up guys!
http://www.overclock.net/groups/chim...9-i-there.html

done and done


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
done and done

Same.


----------



## ps-gunkie

Amazing work everyone!!!


----------



## Zeva

wooohooo jade chimp! about 10k of those 20 million are mine! lol <---- Fail folder!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeva* 
wooohooo jade chimp! about 10k of those 20 million are mine! lol <---- Fail folder!

Never fail bud, you contributed that's all that counts...


----------



## aaronmonto

Anyone else notice how EVGApes looks like EV Gapes? Comes off the tongue kinda funny.


----------



## arekieh

lolol @ second post of this thread


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Great work everyone!


----------



## lhowatt

wooot what did we win?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lhowatt* 
wooot what did we win?

The Jade Monkey at the top of the page...









Not bad for a rookie team hehe.


----------



## Extreme_kid

Congratz !


----------



## laxrunner

So did anybody else notice the race for 3rd? There is now around 150k between maximum monkey and T32monkeys and its getting closer.


----------



## Leftygof_EVGA

Well....you whipped us like a borrowed mule!

Look forward to next year.









Guess we will see you at the party on Friday.

Fold on!


----------



## Guttboy

Wtg guys! Nice teamwork!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

How do you put the jaded monkey in your sig?


----------



## mrwesth

LOOKS freakin SWEET!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laxrunner* 
*So did anybody else notice the race for 3rd*? There is now around 150k between maximum monkey and T32monkeys and its getting closer.







































Quote:


Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK* 
How do you put the jaded monkey in your sig?

http://www.overclock.net/images/jademonkey.jpg


----------



## Lige

Can we change it to something that doesn't look like it will come out of my monitor and try to give me nightmares?

In all honestly, thanks barnettworks, I know I prolly goofed the spelling, you were the main contributing factor for the OCN team.


----------



## Sin100

Congratz OCN!!!


----------



## LiquidForce

jaded monkey is not as cool as the chimp

anyways we won









keep folding


----------



## nafljhy

congrats ocn! the teamwork was awe inspiring and i look forward to next year's comp! fold on brothers and sister!


----------



## kraygon

Gratz !!!

May you all wear the covited Jaded Mokey with pride !!!









All the team's are running a valaint race till the end for a noble cause









Cant wait till next year , I am sure we (EVGApes) we be gunning for the top spot and the chance to dethrone ya









Congrats Once Again







Kraygon


----------



## PizzaMan

OCN rocks!!!

It's all about the teamwork. This is why I love this place.


----------



## felipeanon

We won (i didn't gave much points, but my gpu client was running as long as i was in pc) =D Congratz boys


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 





































http://www.overclock.net/images/jademonkey.jpg









so its not possible to put a picture in your sig? Hmmm I tried a bunch of ways and it didn't work.


----------



## rock3ralex

congrats guys


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK* 
so its not possible to put a picture in your sig? Hmmm I tried a bunch of ways and it didn't work.

If it does not seem like too much visually, we will add a sub-sig image this weekend that you can choose to add from your usercp. It will be like the Mod of the Month / Folding images (subtle).


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK* 
so its not possible to put a picture in your sig? Hmmm I tried a bunch of ways and it didn't work.

Yea, it doesn't work. I don't blame OCN one bit for not allowing pics in sigs.

Can we make custom avators with the Jade head?

EDIT: just saw admin's posts. Sweeeeetness!


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
If it does not seem like too much visually, we will add a sub-sig image this weekend that you can choose to add from your usercp. It will be like the Mod of the Month / Folding images (subtle).

Thanks admin! You rock! I will just wait it out then. WOOT! WAY TO GO OCN!!!


----------



## Maddog7771

We rock man OCN FTW WOOOT


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

I don't know if its up for discussion but are we allowed to change what the jaded monkey looks like? I mean I found this on my first search.










I don't know...now that I look at it I'm not sure I like that one either.
It looks better small I guess.


----------



## WhiteCrane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


If it does not seem like too much visually, we will add a sub-sig image this weekend that you can choose to add from your usercp. It will be like the Mod of the Month / Folding images (subtle).


Yeah I always thought that was strange about this place, no sig banner images.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
If it does not seem like too much visually, we will add a sub-sig image this weekend that you can choose to add from your usercp. It will be like the Mod of the Month / Folding images (subtle).

That would rock Admin. Kind of like the Millionaire badges. I really hope you all are able to make this look like you want so it fits the theme here.

Thanks!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
That would rock Admin. Kind of like the Millionaire badges. I really hope you all are able to make this look like you want so it fits the theme here.

Thanks!!

What about a back layer that the millionaire badge sits on top of? so as to save space and those without the mil badge have the monkey one there.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Then they'd have to work on new layers/images for every millionaire badge.

Here's a bit more of how I see it:


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Then they'd have to work on new layers/images for every millionaire badge.

Here's a bit more of how I see it:









Planetarium AT EVGA is a Badge Master. Maybe we should ask him?


----------



## BradleyW

come on guys, lets get number 1 spot!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
come on guys, lets get number 1 spot!

We already have


----------



## TheGrayNobleman

Congrats OCN!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
come on guys, lets get number 1 spot!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
come on guys, lets get number 1 spot!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
We already have

















Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 









I'm thinking he means overall.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Nice job Guys.


----------



## Kill4Thrill

YAY! Good thing I wasnt lame and threw on my GPUs lol


----------



## Inktfish

Good that you aren't lame indeed ><
Who wants to be lame anyway xD
Looking forward to the signature ape


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kill4Thrill* 
YAY! Good thing I wasnt lame and threw on my GPUs lol


Code:



Code:


GeForce 6800 XT


----------



## PizzaMan

^^^^

yea, I'm lost to. Everyone should be folding regardless of a competition. Do it for the cure not points.


----------



## The Fryer

i try to fold every day.


----------



## edwardm

that new chimp image looks kinda scary, hah, congrats!


----------



## xlastshotx

lol @ that new chimp picture, kinda freaks me out...

*ITS ALWAYS WATCHING







*


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
lol @ that new chimp picture, kinda freaks me out...

*ITS ALWAYS WATCHING







*

Rofl. New page...


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 

Code:



Code:


GeForce 6800 XT

























ROFL nice catch man!


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
If it does not seem like too much visually, we will add a sub-sig image this weekend that you can choose to add from your usercp. It will be like the Mod of the Month / Folding images (subtle).

I think that this would be AWESOME! Nice way to show that the folks helped participate in achieving the coveted award! It would also create discussion for new folks to the site...."Hey, how do I get that monkey thing?" Which would then, in turn, create the discussion about the merits of folding!

Win/Win for everyone!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
I think that this would be AWESOME! Nice way to show that the folks helped participate in achieving the coveted award! It would also create discussion for new folks to the site...."Hey, how do I get that monkey thing?" Which would then, in turn, create the discussion about the merits of folding!

Win/Win for everyone!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
















Hmmm, I like the post bit thing, but what if you missed the Sign up for the CC but contributed anyways? I wouldn't want to NOT get the postbit.


----------



## sLowEnd

That's a pretty difference between 1st and 2nd place

Congratulations


----------



## smorgan

Just noticed that the line for OCNChimpin at the VERY end goes way steep.... like we were sitting about 19million and then just laid it on for the last 100 yards. haha! cool. Nice job all! I'm sorry I couldn't contribute - I have been traveling so much lately that I haven't had time to get my desktop running again (bummer! soon) and this poor little lappy, while reliable and I love it, just can't handle folding haha. In any event. OCN Rules! XD Nice job everybody.


----------



## CravinR1

Maximum PC put it best:

"Eight teams competed in the 2009 Chimp Challenge: Overclockers.com, MaximumPC, [H]ardForum, Overclockers Australia, EVGA, Overclock.net, TSC! Russia, and CustomPC. *Overclock.net jumped out of the gate at full throttle and smoked all the other teams* to win the jaded monkey. A graph will be provided when all the teams have crossed the finish line.
"


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
Maximum PC put it best:

"Eight teams competed in the 2009 Chimp Challenge: Overclockers.com, MaximumPC, [H]ardForum, Overclockers Australia, EVGA, Overclock.net, TSC! Russia, and CustomPC. *Overclock.net jumped out of the gate at full throttle and smoked all the other teams* to win the jaded monkey. A graph will be provided when all the teams have crossed the finish line.
"

Stolen from here


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Stolen from here









Weird that write up makes it sound like it's over.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Weird that write up makes it sound like it's over.

It is over, we officially won like 3 days ago. The other teams are still folding to finish but we stomped them in the ground to 20,000,000 points and won handily


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
Maximum PC put it best:

"Eight teams competed in the 2009 Chimp Challenge: Overclockers.com, MaximumPC, [H]ardForum, Overclockers Australia, EVGA, Overclock.net, TSC! Russia, and CustomPC. *Overclock.net jumped out of the gate at full throttle and smoked all the other teams* to win the jaded monkey. A graph will be provided when all the teams have crossed the finish line.
"


Very well put haha.

Once again great job guys !


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
It is over, we officially won like 3 days ago. The other teams are still folding to finish but we stomped them in the ground to 20,000,000 points and won handily

No, It's not over. Last place gets "The Monkey Paw".


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
No, It's not over. Last place gets "The Monkey Paw".

Shhhh! It is forbidden to speak of the dreaded paw.


----------



## Bindusar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leftygof_EVGA* 
Well....you whipped us like a borrowed mule!

Look forward to next year.









Guess we will see you at the party on Friday.

Fold on!

I found this post entertaining...and surprised no one else mentioned it.

Great job guys! If we weren't cutting back since the misses got laid off my rig would have been there too. Used to fold 24/7 but now every bill has to be minimized.

Again, congrats to a great team and community! Now let's fold for a cure, not just a "win".


----------



## Le_Loup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Very well put haha.

Once again great job guys !

Which issue of magazine has that? Would love to know!


----------



## Sandman8709

Ocn ftw!!!!!!!!!!!11111 good job guys!


----------



## wierdo124

So couldn't help but notice i just got a sig piece for Chimpin!


----------



## Mootsfox

Just noticed the postbit, awesome


----------



## kimosabi

That's a great win guys! Congrats!


----------



## felix.vollrath

what is the chimp challenge? i might join it since i have a powerful rig, and 2 other pcs that join.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *felix.vollrath* 
what is the chimp challenge? i might join it since i have a powerful rig, and 2 other pcs that join.

It finished days ago. You might want to read more about [email protected] in general though.
We're having a fold-a-thon too, jump in.

There's a [email protected] guide in my sig if you wanna get it done right too







(4x vmware clients and 1x gpu client for your rig)


----------



## Inktfish

What is that powerful rig he is speaking off


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
What is that powerful rig he is speaking off 

It's in his sig mate.


----------



## Inktfish

Exactly what I mean 
where be it


----------



## felix.vollrath

???? isn't dual SLI GTX 285 strong even for OCN? and with an I7


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Is there such a thing as "dual SLI"?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK* 
Is there such a thing as "dual SLI"?

Nope, but you can SLI dual-PCB cards. Probably what he meant


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
*Congratulations OCN. We are the Official Winners of the 2009 Chimp Challenge!!!!*

*20,453,561 Points*

First post on page 100... LOL


----------



## Hueristic

*HEY! where'd* my little chimp badge go! I got this link in it's place!


----------



## Mikezilla

I still see it Hueristic.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mjg1675* 
I still see it Hueristic.

















I must have been being changed to the new badgee. I likes!


----------



## N2Gaming

Congrats guys. Boy did I ever miss out on this one. I would have relished being on the team that jumped out the gate to take the lead and not even look back to take the win. Once again good job guys. I give you guys 2xthumbs up























N2G


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Congrats guys. Boy did I ever miss out on this one. I would have relished being on the team that jumped out the gate to take the lead and not even look back to take the win. Once again good job guys. I give you guys 2xthumbs up























N2G


----------



## Mikezilla

Oh man, I should totally unsub from this. XD


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Who is already folding on the OCNChimpin account? I just wanted to see how I contribute with the AMD system I have spare. It says I am getting 7.6kppd just cpu.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Who is already folding on the OCNChimpin account? I just wanted to see how I contribute with the AMD system I have spare. It says I am getting 7.6kppd just cpu.

Did you mean to bump last years thread?

GA overclockers FTW!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Did you mean to bump last years thread?

GA overclockers FTW!

Yes, I needed to defib this thread : D
GA Overclockers!!


----------



## HAYWIREFIVE

ha ha the memories


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAYWIREFIVE* 
ha ha the memories









Who here is going onto Chimp again?


----------



## zodac

I think everyone in this thread should get a nice PM from yours truly to remind them of this year's Challenge.


----------

